# SEOUL | Public Transport



## Brillemeister (Apr 26, 2004)

*Short trains on the Seoul subway?*

Is it just me, or do the trains running on Seoul's subway look more squat than most subway trains? The doors also look shorter. Are they? And what's that about, anyway, if they are?


----------



## soulkorea (May 10, 2005)

not really,
I don't know what your definition is for short, 
I live in Seoul now,
and I used to live in NYC and took subway everyday(L and 6) and the trains in NYC and Seoul are about the same height.


----------



## sfgadv02 (Apr 29, 2005)

Depends. The L train is 480ft and the 6 train is 600ft.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

I think he's talking about the structural height of the trains...


----------



## officedweller (Mar 21, 2003)

If you don't have to duck to get in, then there's no comparison to some carriages on the London Tube.


----------



## Brillemeister (Apr 26, 2004)

It looks that way, anyway...










See?


----------



## tectis (Mar 28, 2003)

*seoul metro*


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Incredible!!
Almost 300km of metro in 30 years...
:eek2:


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Great pictures! 
Any pictures of stations?


----------



## RadioFan (Dec 5, 2005)

*Seoul's first subway construction*

These two pictures are from the Korea National Records Service... Showing Seoul in April 1971... One is the Cheonggyecheon Overpass that had been removed in 2003 and the other is neighborhood of Deoksugung... :hi:






On April 12 1971... Seoul's first subway Jongno Line(today's Line 1) length 9.54km construction was started... Here are sights of ground breaking ceremony and construction... :applause:









After all... Jongno Line was completed on August 15 1974... but President Park Jung Hee could not attend this historic event... Why? hno:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics. Seoul has one of the most impressive subway systems in Asia.


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

grayfox said:


> After all... Jongno Line was completed on August 15 1974... but President Park Jung Hee could not attend this historic event... Why? hno:


That's becuase Seoul's first subway system was constructed by Japan's tech support and its rolling stocks were all made in Japan.


----------



## FallenGuard (Nov 2, 2006)

Are those Workers marching on the Ceremony Photo? They look like Soldiers marching a Parade!


----------



## RadioFan (Dec 5, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Nice pics. Seoul has one of the most impressive subway systems in Asia.


Yes in Asia... but in the world too... 





coldstar said:


> That's becuase Seoul's first subway system was constructed by Japan's tech support and its rolling stocks were all made in Japan.


I know that Japan supplied Seoul's first subway construction with some technical and capital resources... but JAPs like you are only held in contempt by most of Koreans... :bash: I'll let you know the truth... That's because the first lady of Korea Yuk Yeong Su had been shot by a North Korean resident in Japan whose name is Mun Se Gwang just before the opening ceremony of subway... :bash:





FallenGuard said:


> Are those Workers marching on the Ceremony Photo? They look like Soldiers marching a Parade!


They are not workers... I think them young students and they may be just standing or sitting on chairs...


----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

coldstar said:


> That's becuase Seoul's first subway system was constructed by Japan's tech support and its rolling stocks were all made in Japan.



hey japan harmed korea more than supporting.. and i do not know why you are saying that


----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

pretty impressive  anyways nice pics


----------



## Rail Claimore (Sep 11, 2002)

Interesting. I remember that as recently as 1996, Seoul had only 4 subway lines with line 5 under construction.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

grayfox said:


> Yes in Asia... but in the world too...


Since many of the world's leading mass transit systems are in Asia, you could say that it's already implied :lol:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow, the skyline looked so different back then. 35 years later, the subway's become a great success.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Seoul Plans to Hike Bus & Subway Fares*

*Seoul City to raise bus, subway fares *
24 November 2006
The Korea Herald










Seoul City plans to raise public transportation fees by up to 15 percent starting February 2007. 

The move aims to reduce operators' deficits amid rising fuel prices and labor costs. 

Bus and subway fares for users of transport payment cards will rise to 900 won from the current 800 won. Those who pay with cash will see fares rise to 1,100 won from 900 won. 

Basic fares for inter-city buses will increase by over 20 percent, from 1,400 won to 1,700 won. 

The rate increase would be first in two years and eight months. The city will finalize details after consultations with city councils and an experts committee on consumer prices. 

Seoul City officials said the increase is inevitable giving the growing deficit sustained by the public transportation sector. 

The municipal subways operator recorded a deficit of 331 billion won in 2005, an official at the bus policy division of Seoul Metropolitan Government said. All 492 inter-city buses reported in October a net loss of 13.5 billion won in the first half of 2006. 

Seoul officials added that this was a relatively small increase compared to other cities, which announced an increase in transportation fees earlier in the year. Busan and Daegu have raised all basic transportation fares to more than 900 won, officials said. 

Gyeonggi Province and the city of Gwangju are also planning to reflect similar increases by February 2007, said officials. 

According to the Korea National Statistical Office, the Consumer Price Index for Living Necessities dropped 1.1 percent in October and the Consumer Price Index for Seoul recorded a 0.2 percent decrease compared to the previous month.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Seoul Subway Photos*


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice pictures...

The rolling stock sure looks wide...


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

At my request? 

It looks very Japanese... Were they involved in the development at all?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

have somebody the old Seoul metro maps?


----------



## sterlinglush (Feb 3, 2007)

iampuking said:


> At my request?
> 
> It looks very Japanese... Were they involved in the development at all?


According to the Wikipedia entry for Line 1, the Japanese were involved in the planning and construction. Beyond that, not so much, although many general design elements can be seen systemwide.

And to the other above poster, yeah, the trains are huge.


----------



## slashcruise (Jan 21, 2008)

nice pics...But doesnt look modern metro and color scheme is too boring.It might be good for people in Seoul......


----------



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^Why do you think that...?
Aside from the first picture with the somewhat shabby-looking map, it looks modern to me. And I second that the rolling stock is very reminiscent of Japanese trains, but wider.


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

It's nice. Nothing terribly spectacular, but it certainly looks very functional.


----------



## philvia (Jun 22, 2006)

why are the handles on springs?


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

i'm curious... what does this wall mean?


----------



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

philvia said:


> why are the handles on springs?


Probably for shorter people.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

The inside of those trains seems MASSIVE!!!:O


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*A'REX in Korea*

AREX is the Republic of Korea's largest ever private investment project, and Its first public infrastructure private investment railway project. It is a response to both growing air traffic and the need for diversification of transport provision.

AREX is a 61km double-track railway with 10 stations, a rolling stock depot and a central control facility, It is a major (4 trillion Won) private investment project. 

*ROUTE*
Incheon International Airport ~ Incheon International Airport Cargo Terminal ~ Unseo ~ Geomam ~ Gyeyang ~ Gimpo International Airport ~ Digital Media City ~ Hongik University ~ Gongdeok ~ Seoul Station











*Phase 1* (opened in 2007)
40.3 km (Incheon International Airport ~ Incheon International Airport Cargo Terminal ~ Unseo ~ Geomam ~ Gyeyang ~ Gimpo International Airport)

*Phase 2* (under construction)
20.7 km (Gimpo International Airport ~ Digital Media City ~ Hongik University ~ Gongdeok ~ Seoul Station)

Official Site : http://www.arex.or.kr/jsp/eng/index.jsp






















































































































































































































































from http://blog.empas.com/choipr






















































































































































































from http://www.flickr.com/photos/titicat/tags/arex/


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Cool project.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Woah! Awesome! :cheers:


----------



## Jaroslaw (Mar 9, 2004)

This project is a bad joke. Almost no one uses the train. I went into that station once on a busy late afternoon, and I thought it wasn't in service yet, that's how quiet it was.

Even to Kimpo, the bus is faster than the train, more comfortable (you are guaranteed a seat), and more frequent. 

Plus, the bus terminal is a lot closer than the train station at Incheon. To get to the train, you need to go outside and walk about 500 meters, then a long descent underground. Who's going to do that with luggage? The train-terminal connection in Hong Kong or even in Tokyo Kansai is so much better!


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Jaroslaw said:


> This project is a bad joke. Almost no one uses the train. I went into that station once on a busy late afternoon, and I thought it wasn't in service yet, that's how quiet it was.
> 
> Even to Kimpo, the bus is faster than the train, more comfortable (you are guaranteed a seat), and more frequent.
> 
> Plus, the bus terminal is a lot closer than the train station at Incheon. To get to the train, you need to go outside and walk about 500 meters, then a long descent underground. Who's going to do that with luggage? The train-terminal connection in Hong Kong or even in Tokyo Kansai is so much better!


You are right that there're not much passengers now. But I don't think it's a bad joke. One of the main target of this project is ' to link Incheon airport to Seoul station', providing easy access to Incheon airport for those who use trains at Seoul station. And if phase 2 is completed it will be linked to subway line 1,2,4,5,6,9 then it means you can use it more easily.


----------



## sterlinglush (Feb 3, 2007)

Jaroslaw said:


> This project is a bad joke. Almost no one uses the train. I went into that station once on a busy late afternoon, and I thought it wasn't in service yet, that's how quiet it was.
> 
> Even to Kimpo, the bus is faster than the train, more comfortable (you are guaranteed a seat), and more frequent.
> 
> Plus, the bus terminal is a lot closer than the train station at Incheon. To get to the train, you need to go outside and walk about 500 meters, then a long descent underground. Who's going to do that with luggage? The train-terminal connection in Hong Kong or even in Tokyo Kansai is so much better!


I wouldn't go so far as to say it's a bad joke, but the implementation has been impractical. Only extending the line to Gimpo wasn't the smartest idea, because by far most passengers will be going to and from other parts of the Seoul/Incheon metro area. In its current form, the only people who benefit are people transferring between airports. The express trains are useless, also: they only run once an hour and save a few minutes. What's the point? The upside is that no one checks your ticket once you're on board, so if there's no commuter train and the express is about to depart, just board and take a seat. You're pretty much guaranteed a no-hassle trip, particularly if you do not appear Korean.

Yes, the buses are closer: you can walk right out of baggage claim and board a bus in short order. However, you have to wait outside in subfreezing weather. The train station is a longer walk but it's all indoors. And personally, being prone to motion sickness, and not sharing the Korean love of suffocating heat during winter, I'd rather eat a bowl of light bulbs than take one of those airport buses. When I lived in Korea, I took the subway to Gimpo and AREX the rest of the way to Incheon whenever possible. It wasn't the fastest option and could be annoying with a suitcase, but it was much better than arriving half dead from nausea and oxygen deprivation.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Are these rotem vehicles?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Argentinian Messi said:


> Are these rotem vehicles?


Yes. Incheon Int’l Airport EMUs


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

I love these pictures, they look so futuristic!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

photos from togepy63


I happend to find this blog, so do some search about this program.


*MTB train program*

http://www.arex.or.kr/jsp/MTB/mtb_Agreement.jsp

A'REX has MTB train program, which make it possible to ride on subway with bycycle. 


* You can't use it personally. You have to organize group around 20 members.

* Time 
- March to May, September to November
- Monday ~ Thursday : not available
- Friday : once a day
- Saturday/Sunday : twice a day 

* Station Available
- Gimpo Airport/Gyeyang < -- > Unseo/Incheon Internation Airport Cargo Terminal

* Reservation
- You have to reserve the day before 30 days ~ 2 days you want.
(But when you try to reserve on A'REX site, it says you have to complete the reservation at lease before 7 days.)
- In fairness to others you can't reserve above twice a month.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

>



Isn't this suppose to be the airport's train station?


----------



## The Chemist (Feb 19, 2003)

They seem to use a very literal translation for the Chinese for 'Airport'. The one they've used on the sign (空港）is one I've NEVER seen in China - I've always seen it translated to '飞机场'.


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

^^ One of them's Japanese.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

I assume that 空港鉄道 (Gonghang-cheoldo) is not Japanese, but Korean in hanja. Though the word 空港鉄道 (Kūkō-tetsudō) can be used as Japanese, Japanese kanji is slightly different from the traditional Chinese script (=hanja). 港, for instance, takes 己 in Japanese, not 巳.


----------



## Micrav (Feb 19, 2008)

ruready1000 said:


>


This station looks incredible !:shocked:
But where are located the trains in this structure? Under the floor?


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

wow! awesome train. its just amazing! what;s the service frequency? and how much does it cost from the one side to the other?


----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

Micrav said:


> This station looks incredible !:shocked:
> But where are located the trains in this structure? Under the floor?


at first, i really thought that the trains would be in those cylindrical structures--turned out to be indoor gardens...

yup, the trains are underground...

* * *

personally, i would consider this one of the best train rides i ever had--albeit short...

and for an 'accidental tourist' like me, it's a better alternative to the airport buses...i was kind of puzzled though since the train i took to Seoul was an express one, but the one i took on my way to Incheon made stops in the stations in its way to the airport...

i don't recall it clearly, but i think i paid a thousand won more for the ride to Seoul, and since the difference in time isn't that much, i guess it's a better deal to take the 'regular' train (although the express trains were better looking and they have attendants that bowed whenever they move from car to car, that really surprised me at first...)


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

The Chemist said:


> They seem to use a very literal translation for the Chinese for 'Airport'. The one they've used on the sign (空港）is one I've NEVER seen in China - I've always seen it translated to '飞机场'.


You're right. Korean media also criticized that there're many wrong chinese which is not in use in china. A'REX route map in chinese use 机场 in Kimpo Airport sign but use 空港 in Incheon International Airport. However the information section of each station use 机场. 



> I assume that 空港鉄道 (Gonghang-cheoldo) is not Japanese, but Korean in hanja. Though the word 空港鉄道 (Kūkō-tetsudō) can be used as Japanese, Japanese kanji is slightly different from the traditional Chinese script (=hanja). 港, for instance, takes 己 in Japanese, not 巳.


Korea also use 空港(己) and according to chinese dictionary, china also use 己.
I think the sign used 巷 mistakenly.



> wow! awesome train. its just amazing! what;s the service frequency? and how much does it cost from the one side to the other?


*Time table *: http://www.arex.or.kr/jsp/eng/time/time_table.jsp
*Fare* : http://www.arex.or.kr/jsp/eng/fare/fare.jsp

- Commuter Train (Incheon airport to Kimpo airport ) : 3,200 Won
- Express Train (Incheon airport to Kimpo airport ) : 3,200 Won
- Originally, Expess train fare is 8,200 Won but 3,200 till 31. Dec, 2009.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, that looks really nice. Quite a few doors on those trains though, do they really need that many?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

He Named Thor said:


> Wow, that looks really nice. Quite a few doors on those trains though, do they really need that many?


A'REX has two kind of trains, commuter train and express train. Commuter train is, as the name says, to be served as daily commuting so that there're many doors like subway.

*Commuter Train*






























*Express Train*




























Photos from sj10913


more info about trains


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Another subway tunel pass away Above ceiling 15cm *





SOURCE: http://blog.naver.com/zergling33?Redirect=Log&logNo=120128685556




SOURCE: http://blog.naver.com/dnsrud012?Redirect=Log&logNo=90079722271

Dear moderator. If there is wrong. Please let me know. I'll moderate. thanks.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Great photos. Seoul has one of the best metro in the word!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

FabriFlorence said:


> Great photos. Seoul has one of the best metro in the word!


i like seoul subway. 
I heard about Firenze. Someday i want to visit Italy.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Seoul Dongdaemun history and culture station 



source: http://blog.daum.net/byun3610/6506180





source:http://ferrovia.blog.me/70095307532


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

What are the rules for photographing trains in S. Korea? By this I mean *above ground trains* (not subway trains underground- platform doors make this impossible anyway). I _heard_ snapshots are OK, but railway officials don't like you if you stay to long on the platform just taking pictures, unless you ask for permission beforehand- is this true? I ask b/c I plan to visit Seoul this summer to take pictures mainly of Korail trains, and some of the older trains on subway lines 1 and 2. I like to linger on the platform for 30~50 min. (or longer), which is the style in Japan and other places where there are many railfans.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I get a confusion, that are Jungang, Bundang, Gyeongchun & Gyeongui lines metro? Or suburban rail?

Seoul’s Subway network is the only in South Korea, which is running reciprocal service between metro & suburban train. Especially for line 1, I think it uses both suburban train & metro. Sometimes metros go to suburbs, and sometimes suburban trains come to city centre via underground tunnel. Probably the gauge & current collection system is same (by overhead wire). 










But I think after looking this map - Jungang, Bundang, Gyeongchun & Gyeongui are suburban train lines, because it crosses city limits and goes away.

Are these 4 lines uses underground tunnels, or run completely on surface?

*Urban rail fans of Seoul please clear this, and write I’m right or wrong. Please clarify this.*


----------



## sterlinglush (Feb 3, 2007)

This will devolve into the splitting-hairs debates over the definitions of metro and commuter rail, which is a headache I will leave for others. 

I used to live in the southern suburbs of Seoul, near Sunae Station on the Bundang Line and then Byeongjeom Station on Line 1, so I've had plenty of experience with the metro area's urban rail options. 

Greater Seoul doesn't have a designated commuter rail service. Several of the subway (as it's called collectively) lines serve CR-like functions, not unlike BART in the SF Bay Area. Some of the Mugunghwa (local) trains are effectively commuter rail, though, and can be quicker and far more pleasant than the subway, depending on where you're going, where you're coming from, and what time of day it is.

Line 1 runs mostly at grade, although some of the center-city stations are in tunnel. It also serves central Incheon, in addition to linking Incheon and Seoul, as well as Suwon to the south. I'd call it a hybrid of metro and commuter rail: metro frequencies, but CR distances between stations. This is also true of the Gyeongui and Gyeongchun lines, although they hadn't been brought into the metro network when I left a few years ago.

The Bundang Line is a different story, because it's mostly underground and it passes through a very dense urban strip. Although Bundang is one of Seoul's satellite cities, it's very much an urban center in its own right, so the Bundang Line functions as Bundang's metro as well as its link to Seoul proper.

Again, a lot of this is a matter of semantics. It doesn't matter whether we call these rail lines metro or CR in English, as long as they're serving their purpose, which they are.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

To see some photos of Seoul metro, now I’m almost sure that line 1, 3 & 4 is hybrid lines, i.e. these three lines uses both metro & suburban train, and operated by both SEOUL METRO & KORAIL. Korail trains are suburban trains, although due to a developed country, there is almost no difference between those.

Metro area:-
Line 1- from Cheongnyangni to Seoul Rail Station.
Line 3 – from Jichuk to Ogeum.
Line 4 - from Dangogae to Namtaeryoung.

Rest of these line are suburban train area


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I’ve some questions (arose after viewing some websites). Please answer one by one – 
1)	Will line 7 also be extended to Incheon to connect with Incheon metro like line 1? 
2)	Will line 9 be extended from Gangnam to Bangi Station?
3)	What is the total length of Seoul subway counting only from line 1 to line 9?


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ashis Mitra said:


> I’ve some questions (arose after viewing some websites). Please answer one by one –
> 1)	Will line 7 also be extended to Incheon to connect with Incheon metro like line 1?
> 
> 2)	Will line 9 be extended from Gangnam to Bangi Station?
> 3)	What is the total length of Seoul subway counting only from line 1 to line 9?


1)2) Until now have no plan for 7 line line 9 extend to incheon, Bangi. Instead GTX PLAN(HIGH SPEED SUBWAY)
3) total length of Seoul subway 152km
5line 52.3Km 
6line 35.1Km 
7line 46.9Km
8line 17.7Km


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

You've said the length only about line 5 to 8, but what is the length of line 1, 2, 3, 4 & 9?

Today many people don’t know that Seoul once had a 76 Km tram network, which was opened in 1/5/1899 directly as electric tram.

On May 17 in 1899 when the first tram departed Jongno for Cheongnyangni amidst great fanfare, Seoul became only the second East Asian city to acquire this wonder of modern technology.

The tram service was the brainchild of two enterprising American businessmen, Henry Collbran and Harry Bostwick who secured the right to establish a tram service in the city of Seoul. The businessmen were also required to install electric lighting in downtown Seoul as part of the agreement.

May 17, 1899 happened to be Buddha’s Birthday and was one of the most popular Korean holidays. The entire length of the line was crowded with people many of whom had come from afar to catch a glimpse of this wonder of modern technology. On its inaugural trip the tram was even forced to stop several times because of the huge crowds. Over the first weeks a majority of the passengers took the tram not out of necessity but for the sheer joy of riding the new contraption and many of the passengers indeed spent the entire day on the tram! 

The early trams had two classes and first class tickets were twice the price of the second class. The early Korean trams moved very slowly and had no designated stops. Passengers could board the slow-moving car at any point along the line.

Even King Gojong was inclined to get in on the action, albeit preserving due royal dignity and separation from the common folk. Of the nine carriages in the original stable, eight were designed for normal passenger service while one was specially built for his majesty's convenience. King Gojong used this personal tram car when he visited the tomb of his wife Queen Min who had recently been assassinated by Japanese-sponsored mutineers. The royal tram may have had no parallel anywhere else in the world but unfortunately the tradition did not last long. The royal tram was made redundant with the advent of the limousine.

And naturally it was not long before the first traffic accident occurred. On the 26th of May, just 10 days after the spectacular inaugural trip, a five-year-old child was struck by a tram near Pagoda Park on Jongno Street. At the time all tram drivers were Japanese. Koreans at the time invariably thought the worst of anything the Japanese did. Therefore when the bystanders witnessed the accident they considered it the deliberate murder of an innocent child by the horrible Japanese. The tram was attacked by an angry mob but the driver and his conductor made a lucky escape, chased by the boy’s father who had armed himself with an axe. The carriage itself was burned to a crisp. 

After the incident all the Japanese tram drivers went on strike. They demanded the right to carry handguns for self-protection, a permanent police guard in all trams and a special insurance bounty. These demands were rejected and the drivers decided to return to Japan. This temporarily halted the operations of the service until the arrival of some American drivers several months later.

In 1909 Henry Collbran was forced to sell his company to the Japanese who by then had established a near stranglehold over the Korean economy. This takeover did not adversely influence the future of the tram. Throughout the colonial era the tram network continued to grow. In 1910 Seoul boasted 37 tram cars while by 1935 their number had increased to 154. By 1935 some 150,000 people rode the tram every day or a fifteen-fold increase in 25 years! Trams ran from 5 a.m. to 12:30 a.m. and welded the rapidly growing city into a coherent whole.

During the Korean War Seoul changed hands four times. Needless to say, the military operations nearly wiped the entire urban transportation system. In 1951, the Gyeongseong Electric Company which operated the trams had 111 tram carriages, but on any given day less than half of this number was able to leave the depot. It was decided to import some used American streetcars. They came from Nashville (Tenn.) where the electric streetcar service had been just discontinued. The 20 carriages arrived in 1952, obtained via the CIC (yes, this stands for Counter-Intelligence Corps and no, I do not know why they were looking for used streetcars instead of spies!) Soon after the end of the Korean War, more American trams were bought through FAO grants . 

By the early 1960s the municipal tram company's fleet had expanded to the grand total of 213 carriages. On the average day some 350,000 people used the trams. At the time the trams were often described as "the feet of the people of Seoul."

By the mid-1960s the tram service in Seoul was in dire straits despite the unprecedented scale of its operation. First of all, the local government did not allow the operators to increase fees - even though those were days of rampant inflation. In October 1957 the rates were fixed at the level of 25 hwan (the then Korean currency) for one ride (after the currency reform of 1962, this would be 2.5 won). The government wanted to keep the service affordable, but by the early 1960s this policy led to huge losses.

By this time the equipment was wearing out. The average age of the carriages was 34 years, and the rail tracks had not been changed for decades. An upgrade would be expensive. For all practical purposes, the tram network had to be completely rebuilt and the then poor city could hardly afford such an investment. 

However, the major problem came with the arrival of the motorcar. In 1965, Seoul had merely 16,624 registered vehicles - not too many for a city with a population of some three million people. Nonetheless, the tram began to create problems. Boarding a tram was a nuisance because the rails were laid in the middle of the road. This meant that every time a tram arrived at a stop, all motor traffic came to a complete standstill for several minutes. 

In the 1960s trams were going out of fashion worldwide. They nearly disappeared in the US, and were considerably scaled down in Japan. New York lost its streetcar service in 1956. In the mid-1960s, the tram looked decisively a thing of the past, an unfashionable relic of the early industrial era. Perhaps, in the demise of the Seoul tram this intellectual fashion played greater role than all rational considerations combined.

In the 1950s the system acquired 20 cars second-hand from Atlanta and 15 from Los Angeles. In 1964 there were 16 routes operated with 223 cars over 76 km of track.

In April 1966, a new Seoul mayor declared that the tram service in the Korean capital would be dismantled in the near future. Of course, the employees of the tram company were not happy to hear this news. A strike followed, but to no avail. In early June, 1966, the trams ceased to operate on some routes along Jongno Street, and the dismantling of the network began with increasing speed. 










The last tram traveled the Seoul streets on November 30, 1968. After 69 years, 6 months, and 13 days (from its first run), the tram stopped operating, and only few people remember the large cars which once traveled Seoul streets. The city has been taken by the cars, for better or worse.










SEOUL also had a suburban streetcar system. The Kyongsong Tramway operated two suburban lines over 14.4 km of track in the semi-rural area east and southeast of Seoul. Service to Duksom and Kwangnaro began ca. 1933 from a terminal at Seoul's East Gate opposite the city tramway company's car barns.

Today I personally giving thanks for that Seoul have much large subway system than old tramway. It is today a very clean & green city for this.










Note: Busan had also one tram, operation ceased on May 20, 1968. Today Busan also has a great subway system.

CAN ANYBODY SAY ME WHICH AREAS WERE FORMERLY SERVED BY TRAM, COMPARING WITH MY METRO MAY POSTED BEFORE?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*ONE CITY - ONE METRO COMPANY*

It will be best to operate all 9 metro lines under 1 authority. I heard that line 1 to 4 is operating by Seoul Metro, line 5 to 8 is operating by SMRTC, and line 9 is operating by Veolia. Three different companies have different rules, incompatibility of exchange etc. with other lines, which will confuse mainly outsiders/newcomers of Seoul. Also, may one day one of them will got difficulties to operation, but part of the city will be locked.

So I suggest to hand-over line 1 to 4 and 9 to SMRTC for smoothest operation, because after reading many articles and looking its website, I realize that SMRTC is the best operating company among three. One authority will be best for Seoul’s subway system.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

What is the total length of line 1, 2 3 & 4?

Please try to answer these - 
1)	Left side, right side or both side, - which type of platforms are in most numbers in Seoul subway network?
2)	Elevated, ground level or underground, - which type of stations are in most numbers in Seoul subway network?
3)	Which are the highest and deepest stations of Seoul metro?
4)	Which is the busiest metro station?
5)	Which stations have interchange facility with suburban rail network?
6)	Where is/are the depot(s) of the subway network?


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Hehe I have a few questions of my own as well:

1) How are things going on with the first private sector railway service in South Korea (Seoul Metro Line # 9)?

2) What is the dominant smart card/IC card payment system in South Korea especially for use a transport payment - T-money, U Pass, KTX family card, others???


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

inno4321 said:


> *Another subway tunel pass away Above ceiling 15cm *


Very similar to Porta Venezia S-lines station in Milano










Probably the excavation technique is the same: the cellular arch method invented in '90s precisely to build Porta Venezia station









http://www.wikipatents.com/US-Paten...an-tunnels-by-means-of-a-cellular-arch/Page-4


----------



## steckner (Sep 13, 2010)

Where can I find a track map of Seolu's subwys system?
And a survey about the rolling stock?


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Very similar to Porta Venezia S-lines station in Milano
> 
> Probably the excavation technique is the same: the cellular arch method invented in '90s precisely to build Porta Venezia station
> [/url]


OOPS Very similiar. same technique?



steckner said:


> Where can I find a track map of Seolu's subwys system?
> And a survey about the rolling stock?


^^
I'm afraid that I'm not sure whether it is track map or not. 
But this is Seoul subway line map address 
http://www.seoulmetro.co.kr/station/eng/linemap.action
http://www.seoulmetro.co.kr/ Right Upper side *"ENGLISH VERSION"* :lol:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

inno4321 said:


> OOPS Very similiar. same technique?


I found out this interesting pdf on Seoul metro construction techniques.

You can find the excavation of the station of the pic from page 25 to page 27: the method is the one of the cellular arch, same of Milan's Porta Venezia station.

http://www.cedb.gov.hk/citb/psdas/content/doc/2007-1-02/Seminar1_06_paper - 2007-1-02.pdf


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Are there any tourist passes for Seoul metros? Like 3 or 7-days pass?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Please try to answer the questions written of number 13 forum


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I found out this interesting pdf on Seoul metro construction techniques.
> 
> You can find the excavation of the station of the pic from page 25 to page 27: the method is the one of the cellular arch, same of Milan's Porta Venezia station.
> 
> http://www.cedb.gov.hk/citb/psdas/content/doc/2007-1-02/Seminar1_06_paper - 2007-1-02.pdf


^^ oops. Very helpful information thx.:lol:



Falubaz said:


> Are there any tourist passes for Seoul metros? Like 3 or 7-days pass?


^^ 20 times a 1DAY 2DAYs 3DAYs PASS OF SEOUL SUBWAY AND BUS. Regardless of distance.


http://www.seoulcitypass.com/jsp/citypass/citypass_eng.jsp

SEOUL CITY PASS FOR tourist.

http://blog.naver.com/jimsclub?Redirect=Log&logNo=80126105586
http://www.seoulcitypass.com/

*http://www.seoulcitypass.com/*
^^
With this "T-MONENY" IC CARD 
USE IN subway(line 1~9, AIR PORT RAILWAY), bus, 24 hour store, kyoungbuk palace. lotte world amuse park ect.




Buy in here(subway station anywhere. Guide with ENGLISH) or 25 HOUR GS store.
T-money card price is about $3. 



Ashis Mitra said:


> Please try to answer the questions written of number 13 forum


^^
OMG. Aleardy I read your article. You are very proffesional. I will try. Sooner or later.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ashis Mitra said:


> What is the total length of line 1, 2 3 & 4?
> 
> Please try to answer these -
> 1)	Left side, right side or both side, - which type of platforms are in most numbers in Seoul subway network?
> ...


1-right side 
2-underground(except line 1 is most ground level)
3.line 7 soongsil univ
4.seoul station 217,000 a day.
5.AS long as i concern there is no interchange facility with suburban rail network
6. Guro depot, YOUNGSAN etc. 
BELOW IS depots 10~15.

http://map.naver.com/?query=서울지하철+차량기지&siteOrder=1766121026


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

@inno4321 thanks for the info!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Falubaz said:


> @inno4321 thanks for the info!


Welcome



*Shield Method(technique)* insteady of explosion.
Due to protect ancient antiquity and residental.
Apply to line 9 extension construction area.(3.3km among 9.1km)


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Blackraven said:


> Hehe I have a few questions of my own as well:
> 
> 1) How are things going on with the first private sector railway service in South Korea (Seoul Metro Line # 9)?
> 
> 2) What is the dominant smart card/IC card payment system in South Korea especially for use a transport payment - T-money, U Pass, KTX family card, others???


1-You Right Only Line 9 is first private sector.
2-Probably Credit cards.(me too) Because credit cards included IC. Next T-Money.:cheers:


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

inno4321 said:


> 1-right side
> 2-underground(except line 1 is most ground level)
> 3.line 7 soongsil univ
> 4.seoul station 217,000 a day.
> ...


Tnanks for your reply.

*What is the total length of line 1, 2 3 & 4?*


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=257374&page=1&bbs=
Line 1 Sindorim of Seoul.


----------



## sterlinglush (Feb 3, 2007)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Tnanks for your reply.
> 
> *What is the total length of line 1, 2 3 & 4?*


This might help: http://tinyurl.com/69po99v
(Others on the forum may find this useful too.)


----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Tnanks for your reply.
> 
> *What is the total length of line 1, 2 3 & 4?*


Line 1 --- 7.8km (Seoul Metro) / 190.6km (Korail) --- 198.4km total 
Line 2 --- 60.2km total (Seoul Metro)
Line 3 --- 38.2km (Seoul Metro) / 19.2km (Korail) --- 57.4km total
Line 4 --- 31.1km (Seoul Metro) / 39.4km (Korail) --- 70.5km total

urban transit total (Seoul Metro) --- 137.3km
commuter transit total (Korail) --- 249.2km
grand total --- 386.5km


----------



## citysur (Jul 26, 2011)

inno4321 said:


> http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=257374&page=1&bbs=
> Line 1 Sindorim of Seoul.


Love this pic !!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Can u get back the deposit for the T-money card like the single ticket card or not?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Falubaz said:


> Can u get back the deposit for the T-money card like the single ticket card or not?


As far as i know, deposit can refundable


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Are there plans for light rail or tramway in Seoul?


----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)

dwdwone said:


> Are there plans for light rail or tramway in Seoul?


Light rails yes but not trams

*under construction*
Ui LRT
EverLine LRT
Uijeongbu LRT

*planned*
Dongbuk LRT
Sinrim LRT
Gwangmyeong LRT
Cheonan LRT


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

IMHO, there is no point in doing trams if it would dramatically affect (in a negative way) on the automobile traffic congestion in a given road-way. In fact, as much as possible, you would want to build it over the ground or under it..........but never at-grade.

It might be okay if you have big land area or space like in America (they can do this in LA because even if you use two lanes for MCTA or Metrolink trains, you still have tons of lanes for vehicles so no worries).

But in the case of small area like Seoul, I don't think at-grade rail is a good option.......unless you can deal with it.

So yeah, light rail (metro-style) would be a better option IMHO


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Sin Bundang line is a suburban rail line - correct?

Currently there is no extension of Seoul's metro since 1 year, so is line 9 the final extension?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Seoul’s subway system was growing satisfactorily year by year form their first run, to build a very large network. Currently it is 316 Km. long, (excluding suburban train lines like Jungang, Bundang, Gyeongchun, Gyeongui, AREX & Sin Bundang lines). The progress was very satisfactory, but in the last two years, it was almost come to halt. 

Since 2010, the only extensions are going on to suburban train lines. At first Jungang, Bundang, Gyeongchun & Gyeongui lines, and then recently AREX & Sin Bundang line.

Even in the future project, Everline, Suin, Sin Ansan etc. lines are planned. All these will be suburban train lines. Seoul is now planning many light-rail lines.

I think due to high cost, and already a very dense network of metro lines, extension of the metro system has almost halt, and if I’m not false, line 9 was the final extension of Seoul Metro. In future there will be more train & light-rail lines, but not metro.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Sin Bundang line is a suburban rail line - correct?
> 
> Currently there is no extension of Seoul's metro since 1 year, so is line 9 the final extension?





Ashis Mitra said:


> I think due to high cost, and already a very dense network of metro lines, extension of the metro system has almost halt, and if I’m not false, line 9 was the final extension of Seoul Metro. In future there will be more train & light-rail lines, but not metro.


The original suwbay plan in the 3rd stage was to construct Line 9, 10, 11, 12, but Line 10, 11, 12 was cancelled and replaced by several LRT plans. 

*Seoul LRT Plans *( 7 lines, 73.6 km in total )

 *Sillim Line 신림선*
- Yeouido 여의도 ~ Seoul University 서울대학교
- 7.82 km
- Cost (plan) : 742.2 billion won
- Preferred bidder selected and in negotiation with the bidder

 *Dongbuk Line 동북선*
- Wangsipni 왕십리 ~ Junggyedong 중계동
- 12.3 km
- Cost (plan) : 1144.7 billion won
- Preferred bidder selected and in negotiation with the bidder

 *Myeonmok Line 면목선*
- Cheongnyangni 청량리 ~ Sinnaedong 신내동
- 9.1 km
- Cost (plan) : 859.9 billion won
- In a stage to invite third party private investors

 *Seobu Line 서부선*
- Sejeol Station 새절역 ~ Jangseungbaegi 장승배기
- 12.1 km
- Cost (plan) : 1077.4 billion won
- In a stage to write 'Request for Proposal to Construct and Operate'

 *Ui ~ Sinseol Line 우이~신설선*
- Ui 우이 ~ Sinseol 신설
- 11.4 km
- Cost(plan) : 755.4 billion won 
- Under Construction

 *Ui ~ Sinseol Extension 우이~신설 연장선*
- Ui 우이 ~ Banghak 방학
- 3.5 km
- Cost(plan) : 302.9 billion won
- Government is doing Preliminary Feasibility Study

 *Mokdong Line 목동선*
- Sinweoldong 신월동 ~ Dangsan Station 당산역
- 10.9 km
- Cost(plan) : 903.4 billion won
- No proposals from the third-party private investors

 *DMC LRT*
- DMC Ring LRT
- 6.5 km
- Cost(plan) : 197.6 billion won
- Government is reviewing it


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

But I think, for a city like Seoul, metro will be the best choice, not light-rail.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Seoul is introducing overnight local bus service later this month.

There is a post at Kojects blog about it, along with a map:

http://kojects.com/2013/04/11/seoul-to-begin-night-bus-services/


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi! i'm new in this 3d. I've seen that there are two types of bus in Seoul: green and blue, and I like to know the difference.


----------



## dan72 (Apr 26, 2012)

Disagree there are lots of places in seoul where modern light rail would be of use, particulalry connections between metro lines, plenty of wide roads where you could put dedicated light rail lines. Seoul alredy has good metro system. Need both light and heavy rail to really have great public transport system.


----------



## dan72 (Apr 26, 2012)

You can do at grade as there are many wide roads in seoul where taking out a couple of lanes of traffic will actually increase people moving capacity and also increase the amenity of the places. Last thing seoul needs is lots of ugly elevated light rail lines in road corridors. Thought they knocked down such a structure to make the place better


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

FabriFlorence said:


> Hi! i'm new in this 3d. I've seen that there are two types of bus in Seoul: green and blue, and I like to know the difference.


Blue bus: trunk route (i.e. main boulevards) buses, through services crossing numerous districts within the city

Green buses: connecting services to blue buses, also serving as feeders to subway lines, tend to have shorter route lengths than blue buses, service area connecting neighboring districts

"Mauru bus" (not sure of spelling): also green, routes even shorter than regular green buses, reduced fare 

Yellow bus: service that circulates in downtown Seoul and subcenters 

Red bus: regional express bus that connects the city center with the metropolitan area (suburbs), different fare structure than above buses


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

ddes said:


> I'm sure that's a good thing, Seoul isn't in China.


You've misundertood me. Here in Russia those who are interested in subways always tell there's no difference in metros in China, Korea, Japan and Singapore, they all look the same: dull and not very cosy. I don't think so, every mentioned has their own style.



DaeguDuke said:


> It's an excellent thing. Seoul metro is a hundred times better than anything I've seen in China, glad it's different lol.
> 
> Last time I was in Beijing I ended up with bruises from riding the subway.. Glad the people are different too


If you've been to Beijing only, that's a pity.

Could I ask you why Seoul metro is "hundreds time better"?


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> If you've been to Beijing only, that's a pity. Could I ask you why Seoul metro is "hundreds time better"?


Been to Beijing, Seoul, Busan, Daegu, Tokyo, Kyoto, Singapore, Shanghai, HongKong. Kuala Lumpur and Bangkok too. 

Beijing was by far the worst.

Most of the lines end at the circle line. I stayed out at Wangjing and this meant the subway line I was riding ended not once but twice. Everyone on that train had to get off and transfer. Walking ages, with hundreds of people, constantly shoved and elbowed. Further extensions through town centre will help but until then DongZhiMen is hell. Why can't they build shorter transfers between platforms?!

More lines, higher station density, announcements in Korean, English and often Japanese and Chinese (for transfers and tourist stops). Stations have clear signage. Every station has a map with the surrounding neighbourhood, including bus stops and display next bus times.

Digital TV, phone, super fast data, wifi etc all work everywhere - stations, trains, tunnels. Trains are frequent and not jam packed, the public transit timetables are specifically planned by mathematicians. Transfers are short and usually trains timed to arrive just when you get to the platform. There are toilets and convenience stores between platforms so you can pee and/or grab a snack and a beer on your way.

Oh, super helpful staff, had a problem topping up my transit card in Busan once and the old man who worked there started quizzing me in perfect English about Scotch whiskey. Your bank card works for the subway, bus etc. I had transfer discounts going from a subway in Daegu, KTX to Ulsan and my bus fair was half price as it was within an hour.

Express services and the GTX will be built in the next decade or so. Suburban routes don't require changes. Stations in Seoul are of a higher quality too - the platforms in Beijing are pretty dire. Clean, comfortable. Not having to wait 15min for a train. The Airport line will also have the high speed train (KTX) run along it. 

Beijing was cheaper per mile, that is honestly the only good thing I can say about it. The airport security wasn't nice either (although I understand the need for it there). Hell with luggage from the airport. Not quite a hundred reasons but you get the point. Shanghai was much better, HK better still. Beijing has a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^Absolutely agreed. I was able to go with luggage in tow from Sinchon, to Yeoksam, all the way to the airport without breaking a sweat--literally or metaphorically--when my study abroad ended. 

By contrast, going from Houshayu to Muxidi and then to the airport in Beijing was _physical_ work, and any transfer on lines one and two was an absolute nightmare--they took 15 minutes when the stations weren't crowded (which happened once...I think) and access with heavy bags was terrible. 

And I thought that Seoul had poor pedestrian friendliness until I went to Beijing, which now defines that concept in my mind.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, I agree that there's still a development road to travel for Beijing, but I was asked why 



> Seoul metro is a hundred times better than anything I've seen in China


I can easily understand that Seoul metro is better than Beijing Subway but the other systems? I can also agree that Chinese people from province, villages are not so well-educated but that's not the system.

DaeguDuke, things you described apply well to Shanghai, for instance. Convenience store, fast internet access etc - everything is there. Stations are clean, air-conditioned and there's no noise coming from trains.


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

Shanghai subway was much better than Beijing. It should've been better than Seoul too considering it was started 20 years after but still..

Many of the same problems as Beijing - transfers were long, don't remember there being toilets between platforms, staff at stations didn't speak English, generally just not as easy to use as in Korea, subway lines end before the city and have to change, train frequency, I think all of Seoul has/will soon have screen doors too. 
Don't have to change trains when you go further out - Shanghai has a few extensions tagged on as separate lines. Shouldn't ignore the fact that you can get on one high speed train in Busan or Yeosu and ride it all the way through Seoul, onto the AREX and straight to the airport. 1 seat journeys. Line 9 also runs express, GTX on the way, a few areas have their own light rail systems. Was there wifi in the trains in Shanghai? Most of the time it was way to busy for me to think about getting my phone out.. Stations could do with neighbourhood info (and not just in mandarin).


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, the multilingual-ness built into Seoul's subway is very nice, but it's important for us to remember that odds are, the ratio of Chinese people to foreigners will likely always be higher than Koreans to foreigners, what with there being 26 times more Chinese people than Koreans. It's important for Seoul (and Korea) to be more international than Beijing because there's just always going to be less of it (meaning native people) to go around.

As for the subways themselves, I think the advantage for Seoul comes from two things: the short transfers and the locations of stations, the latter being primarily attributable to the fact that Seoul's planners seem to have had some idea of how to build a decently walkable city, whereas Beijing, once again, is awful in that regard.

I have to admit though, I did like the little jingles that play on Seoul's various lines . I don't remember anything like that in Beijing; sort of points out the thing my Mandarin teacher said about Korea and Japan going that little extra step to make things nicer than they'd be in China. Maybe that's due to wealth. I don't know.


----------



## ilhamputra (Jan 11, 2015)

wow such a big metro system


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

aquaticko said:


> I have to admit though, I did like the little jingles that play on Seoul's various lines . I don't remember anything like that in Beijing; sort of points out the thing my Mandarin teacher said about Korea and Japan going that little extra step to make things nicer than they'd be in China. Maybe that's due to wealth. I don't know.


Everything has a jingle in Korea. Supermarkets, subway transfer stations (and end of the line), even my washing machine played music. Super helpful if you fall asleep on the metro as you won't miss your transfer.
Which won't be the entire train of people, no crush, no bruises from elbows, short walk and timed exactly so that you have just enough time to walk a little quicker and grab a 1000₩ coffee before getting on the train as it arrives


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Korean transport thread:



goldbough said:


> ruready1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Openning schedule of Seoul Line 9
> ...


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

Too much time to being constructed:




> New transfer passageway links airport rail to Seoul metro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Korea Herald


----------



## kramertron (Jul 28, 2014)

Hurray for infinitely easier transfers at Seoul Station!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*2015.03.28 - line 9 eastern extension opens*

*Eonju Station*









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...G/1024px-Eonju_Station_20150328_141133947.JPG (Wikipedia user 안우석)









http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/파일:Eonju_Station_20150328_142415246.JPG (Wikipedia user 안우석)

*Seonjeongneung Station*









http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/파일:Seonjeongneung_Station_20150328_143401398.JPG (Wikipedia user 안우석)

*Samseong Jungang Station*









http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/파일:Samseong_Jungang_Station_20150328_144538418.JPG (Wikipedia user 안우석)

*Bongeunsa Station*









http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/파일:Bongeunsa_Station_20150328_150732105.JPG (Wikipedia user 안우석)

*Sports Complex Station*









http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/파일:930SportscomplexPlat1.JPG (Wikipedia user Miguemk231)


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Korean transport thread:



goldbough said:


> Seoul will increase bus and subway fares from June 2015.
> 
> (summarized from here)
> 
> The base bus fare will increase between 150 and 200 won and the base subway fare will increase from 200 to 300 won. Currently the base fare is 1,050 for bus and subway. Fares rise the farther distance you travel.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Two videos on Korail's projects in Seoul - as far as I understood, these videos are about Sosa–Wonsi and Bundang lines:


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

Detailed information about the subway and bus fare increase here.

To summarize, everything is going up by about 25-30%.



> The New Fare Prices
> 
> The fare increase is different for each type of public transport: The Maeul buses become 100 KRW more expensive. The innercity buses are going to raise prices by 150 KRW. The yellow buses (which I see rarely driving around Seoul) are getting 250 KRW more expensive. Subway will be also raised by 250 KRW. The biggest increase will be for the Gyeonggi buses (the red ones) with 450 KRW. Percentage-wise the biggest change is for the yellow buses with 29.4%, followed by the red buses (24.3%), subway (23.8%), night buses (18.9%), inner-city buses (14.3%) and Maeul buses (13.3%).
> 
> ...


(I edited the chart to show adult prices using a card because 95% of trips are with a card.)



> Lately, there was also a discussion about the calculation of subsidies and expenses by the bus companies. Each bus company receives subsidies from the Seoul Metropolitan Government to cover their costs and have some profits. Some experts doubt that the calculation system is working well. It seems that the bus companies get more money than they should. The reason is that the subsidies are calculated by multiplying certain factors (the number of transported passengers, costs for drivers, repair costs etc.) but it doesn’t include the profits of the bus companies. They are able to make money through advertisement on vehicles, for example. Yet we won’t see a reform of the subsidy system.
> 
> Discount for early birds
> 
> Seoul’s fare system is going to become a little bit more flexible. If a transit user takes a bus before 6:30 am, then he will receive a 20% discount. The goal is to reduce the people during peak hours (morning rush hour).


The most interesting thing to me is the early discount. Many buses start at 4:00am. I rode a bus on a Saturday at 4:30am and it was already packed.


----------



## Agim Pocesta (Apr 18, 2015)

Surprised in a postive way:cheers:


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

An interesting graphic of Line 4 express train times. showing that an express train skipping 7 stations saves about 7 minutes. The Line 4 express section from Ansan (안산) to Geumjeong (금정) skips 6 stations out of 11 saving 7 minutes. It certainly seems like you're saving a lot of time when you blow through stations but it's not too much. However, it is 27% faster. The rest of the line is all-stop.

The express doesn't cover any stops within Seoul; they are suburb stops.

Another graphic - The Line 9 express train is 45% faster than the all-stop train. It skips most stops and so is jam-packed with riders.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

> It certainly seems like you're saving a lot of time when you blow through stations but it's not too much. However, it is 27% faster. The rest of the line is all-stop.


AFAIK Line 4 has no provision for timed overtakes at stations, so there needs to be sufficient time separation between the all-stops and express trains. The express must maintain a speed with sufficient braking distance between it and the (local) train ahead, so speeds can't be too high.



> The Line 9 express train is 45% faster than the all-stop train. It skips most stops and so is jam-packed with riders.


In this case the line is built for express train operation, with passing loops at a number of stations. Looking at a current timetable, there is a 1:1 ratio between express and local trains during peak hours, an easy to comprehend timetable. Given that trains are only 4 cars though, you have that congestion- A Joongang Daily report in March stated that passenger loads approached 240% capacity during peak commuting hours.


----------



## skyshakernowlive (May 12, 2015)

How is a country such as Korea able to afford such expansion of metro, when developed countries struggle to fund a single line?

Is there anything special about your metro that other metros lack?


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

South Korea is a rich country indeed with not so tough burden of social expenses unlike European countries where people don't work much.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> South Korea is a rich country indeed with not so tough burden of social expenses unlike European countries where people don't work much.


Careful, this post is borderline trolling and is certainly incorrect. Don't bring international politics or criticism of countries into these threads please.


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

skyshakernowlive said:


> How is a country such as Korea able to afford such expansion of metro, when developed countries struggle to fund a single line?


I'm going to assume that English is not your first language and that you don't understand just how f*cking rude and obnoxious you're being. Despite seeing your other posts I will give you the benefit of the doubt.

SKorea is a developed country, often outranking a substantial proportion of the EU. Nobody would classify France, Belgium or Japan as developing countries. SKorea outranks them on the Human Development Index.

Most of the explosion of development in Korea has happened relatively recently as a significant amount of infrastructure was destroyed about 60 years ago. Skorea decided to develop high density settlements, partly due to rebuilding their country, partly due to the mountainous geography (look at how Busan follows the mountains and subsequently the subway follows the valleys). In short, SKorea developed extremely rapidly, the extensive subway system expansion reflects this as well as a political will to encourage the economy by reducing travel time / road congestion and boosting construction / research and development into technologies it can now export. Seoul actually had very little rail transport left after the war - Line 1 was the old long distance rail line - it is now a hybrid metro/subway system and the same track bed is now 6+ tracks and includes the subway, commuter services and high speed rail tracks. Most of the rest of the subway was purpose built and underground, as it is modern it includes things like full 4G internet / digital tv coverage throughout the entire system as the oldest part of the subway dates back to only 1974. For comparison Tokyo started through-running trains into the subway 40 years previously and already had a significant system by the time Seoul opened part of Line 1. To use your german names - Seoul has no real Sbahn, nothing older than about 40years ago, as such it was built with the technology of the time. Because there is no Sbahn equivalent they are now looking at a completely underground RER-style system (GTX) with about 1 stop every 5km or so, more than twice the average station distance of the Paris RER and expected to run at 200km/h (although news on this has gone quiet).
Unique things? Complete phone/4g/tv/wifi coverage (although it is rude to talk on a phone on public transport), age and extent of the system (512 subway stations built since 1974 in Seoul, 270 stations built since 1863 in London).



_Night City Dream_ said:


> South Korea is a rich country indeed with not so tough burden of social expenses unlike European countries where people don't work much.


Korea is actually incredibly unequal for a country so developed. Every country has good bits and bad, but the lack of social care in Korea means old people picking through garbage for recycling to scrape a living where they would have a pension in Europe. Don't get me started on the education system either - hagwons are essentially torture. 6th highest suicide rate in the world is nothing to be proud of, nearly double that of Japan. As for working so much - Koreans work some of the longest hours in the world but actually don't get much done. Productivity per hour is 66% of the OECD, and half that of the US. If they matched the productivity in European countries they could cut their work ours by a third. Less speed more haste, social security for the elderly/sick/disabled/orphans/children and a happier country overall would be my suggestion


----------



## skyshakernowlive (May 12, 2015)

DaeguDuke said:


> I'm going to assume that English is not your first language and that you don't understand just how f*cking rude and obnoxious you're being. Despite seeing your other posts I will give you the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> SKorea is a developed country, often outranking a substantial proportion of the EU. Nobody would classify France, Belgium or Japan as developing countries. SKorea outranks them on the Human Development Index.


I classify it as slightly developing due to the fact that the vast majority of investment has happened in the last couple of decades. It is also in several economic rankings as a developing country due to its economic growth, I would call several GCC countries 'developing' in the same manner as obviously they are pouring investment into development even though they are incredibly wealthy and prosperous.

In Korea I get the impression that I am witnessing a country building itself up, while most other countries of similar wealth have stagnated.



> To use your german names - Seoul has no real Sbahn, nothing older than about 40years ago, as such it was built with the technology of the time. Because there is no Sbahn equivalent they are now looking at a completely underground RER-style system (GTX) with about 1 stop every 5km or so, more than twice the average station distance of the Paris RER and expected to run at 200km/h (although news on this has gone quiet).
> Unique things? Complete phone/4g/tv/wifi coverage (although it is rude to talk on a phone on public transport), age and extent of the system (512 subway stations built since 1974 in Seoul, 270 stations built since 1863 in London).


Interesting that no sbahn exists. I am too unfamiliar with Seoul to even imagine what it needs, but a major difference between ubahn and sbahn, is that sbahn tends to give more freedom to which routes a train could take (like a road network) while RER/ubahn tend to have more strict routing. Obviously there are exceptions to this but it is worth bearing in mind. Hence low density suburbs are more suited to the freedom sbahn gives.

I would be very interested to see a local's take on whether sbahn would work in Seoul.

As a fan of introducing RER networks into several cities I am a fan of GTX too, it also acts the way I expect an RER to with high frequencies and stops only at towns.

Seoul's stations are very modern and having full reception underground is very respectable.

I still find it baffling how dated several European metro systems look now, especially those in fairly wealthy places such as London, Paris, or Norway.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Okay, now I know you're trolling. "Fairly wealthy places" and your "developing" definitions plus your strange use of classifications for transport are irritating. Also, your denigration of transport systems in Europe is getting tiresome. 

As a moderator I am now telling you strongly to tone down your posting. This is your last warning before I start handing out infractions to you. You're being rude, obnoxious, pushy and domineering and none of these are good traits in a newbie to a forum. I can see from your IP that you're likely not a native English speaker so I'm not being as tough on you as I should be, but seriously, tone down the attitude!


----------



## skyshakernowlive (May 12, 2015)

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Okay, now I know you're trolling. "Fairly wealthy places" and your "developing" definitions plus your strange use of classifications for transport are irritating. Also, your denigration of transport systems in Europe is getting tiresome.
> 
> As a moderator I am now telling you strongly to tone down your posting. This is your last warning before I start handing out infractions to you. You're being rude, obnoxious, pushy and domineering and none of these are good traits in a newbie to a forum. I can see from your IP that you're likely not a native English speaker so I'm not being as tough on you as I should be, but seriously, tone down the attitude!


Since you're being argumentative, I'll set some things straight:
1) London and Paris ARE fairly wealthy places, they have some of the highest GDPs on earth, and Norway has a massive sovereign wealth fund to use. No excuse for being cheap, Barcelona or Stockholm can excuse themselves since they will find it too hard to raise such funds.

2) Korea IS regarded as a developing, or at least semi developing, country by many. Even the likes of Bloomberg describe SK as developing, and I was told this was mainly due to economic growth patterns as well as rate of development. If I had described Qatar as developing, would you have said the same?

Although, I think I was intending to simply compare Korea to other developed countries without offence, it's not as if this forum is a serious place anyway where I need to watch my grammar.


3) I am NOT being obnoxious but simply pointing out flaws. Rating stuff is done widely throughout this forum and there is nothing wrong with 'debriefing' a city over the quality of its transport.

If anything I find that you are being to aggressive with me. There are plenty of trolls on this forum AND this forum is global/multilingual. There are even competitions to see which city is superior and, apart from the RER model in Paris, I'm not supporting any particular city either.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

skyshakernowlive said:


> Since you're being argumentative, I'll set some things straight:
> 1) London and Paris ARE fairly wealthy places, they have some of the highest GDPs on earth, and Norway has a massive sovereign wealth fund to use. No excuse for being cheap, Barcelona or Stockholm can excuse themselves since they will find it too hard to raise such funds.


"Fairly" is interchangeable with "moderately". You cannot use that word and then say they have some of the highest GDPs on earth - that would simply mean they are wealthy. 



skyshakernowlive said:


> 2) Korea IS regarded as a developing, or at least semi developing, country by many. Even the likes of Bloomberg describe SK as developing, and I was told this was mainly due to economic growth patterns as well as rate of development. If I had described Qatar as developing, would you have said the same?


Korea is a member of the OEDC - the Organisation for European Economic Co-operation, is a net donor now rather than an aid recipient. It has also passed the minimum GDP per capita threshold to now be considered a developed country as it has a higher GDP per capita than a number of other developed countries. Ergo, Korea is developed. Korea also has a "very high" human development according to the UN HDI. This puts it firmly in the "developed" category too. 

Yes, I would say the same. Qatar is clearly a developed country. Qatar is on good grounds with its GDP per capita, but actually doesn't possess such a high HDI as South Korea (being 31st in the world below Greece). 



skyshakernowlive said:


> Although, I think I was intending to simply compare Korea to other developed countries without offence, it's not as if this forum is a serious place anyway where I need to watch my grammar.


Actually, it's not just me saying this - it's others. Note the response from DaeguDuke above. 



skyshakernowlive said:


> 3) I am NOT being obnoxious but simply pointing out flaws. Rating stuff is done widely throughout this forum and there is nothing wrong with 'debriefing' a city over the quality of its transport.


The thing is, you seem to be "debriefing" without taking on board what others are saying. You also use language that is clearly derisory, and that is what I take exception to - look at how you addressed me in the beginning of this post! This is not how one should conduct oneself when new to a forum. I don't know you like I know a lot of members here, but already I am beginning to rather dislike your posting based on your tone. 

Can I ask, have you been on any of these transit systems that you are actually talking about at all, or do you have any personal experience you can bring to the table here as that might add a bit of legitimacy to your arguments. 



skyshakernowlive said:


> If anything I find that you are being to aggressive with me. There are plenty of trolls on this forum AND this forum is global/multilingual. There are even competitions to see which city is superior and, apart from the RER model in Paris, I'm not supporting any particular city either.


Actually, I am being hard on you as you are a new member that has barged in and asserted your views boldly and in an arrogant manner that people have not liked. I don't like it, and I also don't like how you derail (no pun intended) threads. City vs. city is actually not permitted on the forum, and it is something I actually do not want to have in my sections of the forum - which this happens to be one. This section of the forum is international, and is NOT multilingual - things should be posted in English. In the specific country forums local languages can be used, but not in the international section. 

Now, I am asking for the last time, as politely as I can. Tone. It. Down.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Woooow, Seoul has one of the best metro & suburban rail system of Asia. 9 metro line, and 7 train lines, 2 people-mover lines – all makes a very good transport system. Due to this reason, I heard that there is almost no bus survive, and inhabitants don’t use private cars. This could be a model of a city. Our capital Delhi, is also following Seoul, by opening many metro routes fast, to travel within a city very easily. *Metro is the best transport for such a large and overcrowded city.*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Woooow, Seoul has one of the best metro & suburban rail system of Asia. 9 metro line, and 7 train lines, 2 people-mover lines – all makes a very good transport system. Due to this reason, I heard that there is almost no bus survive, and inhabitants don’t use private cars. This could be a model of a city. Our capital Delhi, is also following Seoul, by opening many metro routes fast, to travel within a city very easily. *Metro is the best transport for such a large and overcrowded city.*


You heard wrong. Private cars are everywhere in Seoul (probably much more than Tokyo for example). And the city also has one of the world's most extensive bus network.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, the buses actually do very well, and unfortunately, a lot of people still choose to drive cars through the city, but it's probably fair to say that rail dominates in-city travel modes, something I think is likely to increase over time.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Bad news however, why don't the reduce number of buses and private cars to make Seoul cleaner & greener?

At last merging of all three operators is actively planning. 

Line 1, Line 2, Line 3, Line 4 , Line 5, Line 6, Line 7,Line 8, Line 9, - all will be under one umbrella. Its very good. I hope it should be done soon.

The recriprocal service of Line 1, 3 & 4 is quite interesting. We can’t even imagine it in Delhi, our capital.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

All the buses in the city run on fairly clean-burning natural gas, and there's a growing number of electric buses, as well. As for the cars...in my understanding, it's mostly a social problem, as it's a prestige thing to drive your own car around, this despite the intense traffic and high gas prices. I'm thinking that congestion pricing would help a bit, and a few trials of it around the city suggest it will.

I hadn't heard about the operator merger; do you have any sources? I hope it doesn't come with any penalties in service. In my personal experience, Seoul's metro is possibly the best in the world.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Woooow, Seoul has one of the best metro & suburban rail system of Asia. 9 metro line, and 7 train lines, 2 people-mover lines – all makes a very good transport system. Due to this reason, I heard that there is almost no bus survive, and inhabitants don’t use private cars. This could be a model of a city. Our capital Delhi, is also following Seoul, by opening many metro routes fast, to travel within a city very easily. *Metro is the best transport for such a large and overcrowded city.*


Seoul is world best subway system not only in Asia but also world


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

*Gimpo GoldLine*

The Gimpo GoldLine project under construction since 2013 is a 23,65km Automated Guideway Transit (AGT) in Gimpo City (Gyeonggi Province). The subway line follows the southern bank of the Han river.









View full



The project has nine stations between Gimpo International Airport (transfer with Seoul Subway Line 5, Line 9, Airport Railroad and Daegok-Sosa Line [2017]) and Gurae.

The nine stations are the following: 101 Gurae, 102 Masan, 103 Changgi, 104 Woonyang, 105 Bukbyeon, 106 Sawoo, 107 Poongmu, 108 Gochon, and 109 Gimpo International Airport.



Section map*:

Section 1: 4,7km Gurae ~ Changgi









Section 2: 3,7km Changgi ~ Bukbyeon









Section 3: 4,3km Bukbyeon ~ Sawoo









Section 4: 4,2km Sawoo ~ Gochon









Section 5: 6,7km Gochon ~ Gimpo International Airport









* Stations are an approximation, some sections finish halfway between the two.


Construction update (May ~ June, 2015):

102 Masan









103 Changgi


















106 Sawoo









107 Poongmu









108 Gochon











The trains are AGT units made by Hyundai Rotem with two cars (2,65 m width and 28 m long) and third rail contact 750V DC. Same as Busan-Gimhae Light Rapid Transit. More: http://gimpo.kr.or.kr/sub/info.do?m=0301&s=gimpo















































Source:
http://frdb2.wo.to/182.htm
https://www.facebook.com/gimpotrain/timeline
http://gimpo.kr.or.kr/main.do
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gimpo_Goldline


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin...ML?input=1195m

Seoul City has confirmed today its plans to build 90km of subway in by 2025. The plans were known already, but this commitment really will push the project forward. The investment will cost 8.7 trillion wons (over 8 billion dollars) and increase the network by 27% (Inside the city of Seoul, not the entire network).

The share of subway use (among other types of transportation) is expected to rise from 39% to 45% as a result of this expansion of the network.

Line breakdown :
- Sillim Line will be the first line to start construction, by the end of this year, and bring the N-S connection that Southern Seoul desperately needed. The line will link Yeuido Island with Seoul National University (the actual campus, not the existing station)
- Nangok Line will be an southern extension of the Sillim Line, a new branch facilitating commuting from southerstern Gwanak and Geumcheon districts
- Seobu line will also disenclave southern seoul, linking the existing SNU station to the eunpyeong district in northwestern seoul
- Mokdong line : a relatively short line from dangsan station near Yeuido westwards towards Mokdong.
- Wirye Tram. It would be the first modern tram in Korea (there is also a tram project in Changwon). A fairly short line connecting within the new city of Wirye, currently Under construction between Seongnam and Songpa in Southerstern Seoul
- Wirye-Sinsa line. Connecting the new Wyrie neighborhood with Gangnam, with the line terminating at Sinsa station. It could also be an important line in Gangnam, linking busy stations (Sinsa, Cheongdam, Bongeuna, Samseong), and further helping disenclaving (after the Bundang line northern extension) Northeastern Gangnam
- Seoul Subway Line 9 Phase 4. Phase 2, completed in March, brought the line to western Songpa. The line will further be extended eastwards by 2017 to Seoul Veterans Hospital in southern Gangdong. With that 4th phase, the line would go further North and intersect with line 5 again.
- Ui LRT Extension : A short extension of the Ui LRT line (scheduled for completion next year), allowing for a connection with line 1 at Banghak station
- Myeonmok line : a line in underdeveloped Eastern Seoul ( Dongdaemun and Jungryang districts)
- Another line for Eastern Seoul, this time a N-S line, linking the busy Wangsimni station to the North-East edge of the city in Junggye-dong


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Is it possible to have a future map of Seoul metro and commuters lines in 2025?


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

FabriFlorence said:


> Is it possible to have a future map of Seoul metro and commuters lines in 2025?


This map says 2020. Red lines are existing plans and blue lines are possible lines, but not yet finalized.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

goldbough said:


> This map says 2020. Red lines are existing plans and blue lines are possible lines, but not yet finalized.


That's incorrect. These are the 10 lines included for the 2025 plan. None of them have been built yet.

The red ones were the first ones to be proposed in a previous plan a couple of years ago. The blue ones were added to the proposal later on (last year I believe). But now, whether it's a blue line or a red line doesn't make a whole lot of difference. The first line to be built will be the Sillim Line (a red one), but the one that might start construction the soonest after the Sillim one might be the Sinsa-Wirye line (a blue one). So it's not like red lines are 100% approved, and blue lines just uncertain proposals.

Btw, *FabriFlorence*
I don't think there are any maps available including :
- The existing lines
- These 10 additional lines
- Lines already Under construction in Seoul (Ui LRT, Seoul Subway line 9 phase 3, Shinbundang line Northern extension) and in the rest of the Capital area (Gimpo gold line, Yeoju Line, Sosa-Wonsi line, Suin line, Sinansan line, Wolgot-Pangyo line....)


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't think this has been reported yet...

Incheon City has submitted to the government a new plan for GTX Line B. Rather than going through Yeouido to Cheongryangni, the line would go further South from Bupyeong, and pretty much follow Seoul Subway Line 2 all the way to Jamsil in Southestern Seoul. According to their study, the economic feasability would be greatly improved.

There are lots of good things about this but also a few weaknesses :
- There are too many stops in or around Gangnam: GyoDae, Gangnam, Seolleung, Samseong (only Yeoksam would be "skipped"). That would kind of defeat the purpuse of a high speed subway. I'd take out Seolleung and GyoDae (or at least one of these two).
- Having all three GTX lines connect at Samseong would both favor Gangnam-gu too much, and make it less convenient for people who want to transfer between GTX trains (with other transfer options at Seoul Station and Cheongryangni).
- The Sindorim-Yeouido-Yongsan corridor is very vital to Seoul, and I think it made sense to have a GTX line there.

http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LPOD&mid=tvh&oid=056&aid=0010189900









Source : http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=056&aid=0010189542

There was also a kind of similar project floating around last year for a deep express subway line alongside Line 2 (that wouldn't be part of KTX), but not going all the way to Songdo.
http://kojects.com/2015/04/22/express-rail-following-seouls-line-2-planned-long-term/

Obviously, I think that only one of these two projects can survive


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Presentation video of the new Sosa-Wonsi line, scheduled for opening in early 2018.*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sosa%E2%80%93Wonsi_Line

The line is expected to be merged with the Sosa-Daegok line on the North end, but Sosa-Daegok has yet to begin construction


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Presentation video of the Incheon Subway Line 2, scheduled for opening in mid 2016.
**https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incheon_Subway_Line_2*


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=yds8229&logNo=220391513655
^^
make as 100% korea technology(i'm not sure what about small component whether korea or not)


Nexis said:


> Is that carpet flooring? Very rare to see that used on trains...


^^
precisely 
that floor carpet : nonflammability seat too


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

^^
Are you sure that the floor will be carpeted? As the carpet is covering the flex joint between cars and may well crumple up around corners.

Does Korea have the same mess of advertising inside of its metro trains that exists in Japan?


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

I wouldn't be too surprised if the carpeting isn't present in trains actually in service. And yes, Korean metros are loaded with advertising.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Sopomon said:


> ^^
> Are you sure that the floor will be carpeted? As the carpet is covering the flex joint between cars and may well crumple up around corners.


I agree pretty sure the carpet is not part of the final product.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Sopomon said:


> ^^
> Are you sure that the floor will be carpeted? As the carpet is covering the flex joint between cars and may well crumple up around corners.
> 
> Does Korea have the same mess of advertising inside of its metro trains that exists in Japan?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxbHpXE4VM0
korea has technology "crumpled the display up" . why not carpet?
in your opinions Which one is more high technology whether "crumpled carpet up or display? lol

btw I'm not said that carpet included final real service but above that photos's floor cover up with "carpet" anything wrong?


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

visiting "shin sul dong station U/C" of ui light rail transit


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

In my opinion the carpet is provisory, only to show the train to the media. What koreans must do is to change completely the interiors of the KTX-I, unworthy for an 11 years old HS train.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
divided 4 division U/C
BELOW IS ONE division area PHOTO AMONG THEM 









































NOW 70% PROGRESS 









^^


Sr.Horn said:


> In my opinion the carpet is provisory, only to show the train to the media. What koreans must do is to change completely the interiors of the KTX-I, unworthy for an 11 years old HS train.


Make sense
Above Pre-public media photos taken at convention show.
So they prevent some dirty from guest. So that reason they paved with carpet
Furthermore I never see subway cover with carpet in seoul.
So above carpet is just temporally possible strong

But as you see above official U WEE train rendering even "carpet" existence inside rendering

So we need take a time to check whether it is temporally or not


----------



## Ultramatic (Jul 6, 2009)

It looks mean.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ultramatic said:


> It looks mean.


? train front face "look mean?


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://blog.naver.com/gt36cw/220397501618
hyundai rottem export another design train to sao paulo


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

wooui light rail transit 









^^
4 station over ground








tunnel 2 area








^^
5 station
























circle air pumping tunnel








l13 station

































































http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=yds8229&logNo=220391513655
^^


Nexis said:


> Is that carpet flooring? Very rare to see that used on trains...


^^


Nexis said:


> Is that carpet flooring? Very rare to see that used on trains...





Sopomon said:


> ^^
> Are you sure that the floor will be carpeted? As the carpet is covering the flex joint between cars and may well crumple up around corners.
> 
> Does Korea have the same mess of advertising inside of its metro trains that exists in Japan?





saiho said:


> I agree pretty sure the carpet is not part of the final product.


^^
*A while ago I call to company and they CONFIRM THAT CARPET included Real service.*
Anti-flamme
whichmean people walk on carpet :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Seoul Metro | Line 9

*Cost* | US$ 43 mn per km
*Distance* | 31.7 km
*Stations* | 30 









Seoul Subway Line 9 by Seoul Korea, on Flickr









Seoul Subway Line 9 by Seoul Korea, on Flickr









Seoul Subway Line 9 by Seoul Korea, on Flickr









Seoul Subway Line 9 by Seoul Korea, on Flickr









Seoul Subway Line 9 by Seoul Korea, on Flickr









Seoul Subway Line 9 by Seoul Korea, on Flickr









Seoul Subway Line 9 by Seoul Korea, on Flickr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Since there is so much going on I'm gonna list all the subway lines and extensions planned in the Seoul Capital Area. They are listed (approximately) by date of expected completion.

I've excluded lines that haven't had much going on recently and are too far away from becoming reality (Suwon Subway - actually tram Line 1, Dongtan subway...). I didn't list 1-stop extensions nor GTX lines. If I missed anything, let me know.

If you want additional information on the line, you should use Google images, Naver images, or the Korean wiki (Namu) that should give you any information you need (map of the line...). Better to type in the Korean name than the English one of course. For extension projects, type in 연장 (Korean for extension) next to the name of the line

- Shinbundang Line (신분당선) : One southern extension will open in January 2016, with an other Southern extension planned until Homaesil station in 2020, and a Northern extension to Yongsan station also around 2020
- Suin Line (수인선) : A Western extension to Incheon station will open in February 2016, and an Eastern extension to Suwon station in 2017, which will connect with and actually become a single line with the Bundang line
- Incheon Subway Line 2 (인천2호선) : New line to open in July 2016
- Seongnam-Yeoju Line (성남여주선) : New line to open in July 2016
- Ui LRT Line (우이신설선) : New line to open in November 2016
- Incheon airport maglev (인천공항 자기부상열차) : Planned to open in 2016. For information, it is not known if this (small) line will be integrated into the system or will be separate
- Sosa-Wonsi Line (소사원시선) : New line to open in 2018. It will also be extended to the North by another new line, still in its planning stages, called Sosa-Daegok Line (소사대곡선)
- Gimpo Gold Line (김포도시철도) : New line to open in 2018
- Subway Line 9 (서울 지하철 9호선) will be extended Eastward in two phases in 2018 and 2020
- Hanam Line (하남선) which will actually be an Eastern extension of Subway Line 5 (서울 지하철 5호선) will open in two phases in 2018 and 2020
- Jinjeop Line (진접선) which will actually be an Eastern extension of Subway Line 4 (서울 지하철 4호선) will open in 2020
- Byollae Line (별내선) which will actually be an Eastern extension of Subway Line 8 (서울 지하철 8호선) will open around 2020
- Subway Line 7 (서울 지하철 7호선) will be extended Westward in 2020.
- Sillim Line (신림선) : New line that just began construction : Opening scheduled for 2021. An additional branch to this line is planned and named Nangok Line (난곡선)
- Indeogwon-Suwon Line (인덕원-수원 복선전철) : New line approved. Opeinging scheduled in 2021
- New Ansan Line (or Shinansan Line) (신안산선) : New line under planning to open starting in 2023 (probably in 2 phases)
- Dongbuk Line (동북선) : New line to start construction in 2016
- Myeonmok Line (면목선) : New line to start construction in 2017
- Wirye-Sinsa Line (위례신사선) : New line under planning
- Wirye Line (위례선) : New line under planning
- Wolgot-Pangyo Line (월곶판교선) : New line still under planning
- Mokdong Line (목동선) : New line still under planning
- Seobu Line (서부선) : New line still under planning
- Hwagok-Hongdae Line (화곡홍대입구선) : New line still under planning


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
subujiyuk new metro citizens presentation
citizens asking 1 more station in Mapogu of seoul which sungsan station between DMC and Honigk University station


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
shinansansun Youngdungpo station design.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*GTX Line C greenlit by KDI.*

The GTX Line 3 project is moving forward. The line has been greenlit by the KDI, which 2 years ago gave a no-go as the project was apparently not economically viable.

Since then, changes have been implemented to GTX Line 3 :
- The line will use the existing Gwacheon line (part of subway line 4) between Gwacheon and Geumjeong. (6.1km)
- The line will also use the existing Gyeongwon line (part of subway line 1) between Dobongsan and Uijeongbu. (5.4km)
- Sudogwon KTX (due to open next June) line will be extended from Suseo station to Samseong station, and will then share service with the GTX line from Samseong all the way to Uijeongbu. So, that's killing two birds with one stone.
- Old Gyeongbu line to connect with Sudogwon KTX at Jijae station, allowing Suwon residents to bypass the slow Gyeongbu line and use the Gyeongbu HSR to Daejeon, cutting Suwon-Daejeon travel time by 18 minutes, and increasing the number of KTX departing from Suwon everyday from 8 to 20. This doesn't affect the GTX line per se, but since the GTX line connects with with subway line 1 at Geumjeong, which is in fact the old Gyeongbu line, that should bring added service to the Gyeongbu line. I don't know if that mean extending GTX to Suwon, additional ITX trains or new express service on subway line 1, but that does give more options overall for Suwon.

http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2015/12/08/0200000000AKR20151208167300003.HTML?input=1195m

Still no official date for start of construction (or opening), but that bodes well.
The other lines are also trying to iron out details to pass the KDI's evaluation.
GTX Line A has considered sharing its central section with Shinbundang line's northern extension, and Incheon has submitted a proposal to have the line go to Samseong/Jamsil, aligned with Seoul Subway Line 2, rather that go North of the river to Cheongnyangni through Seoul Station.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^Sounds like this plan was very thoroughly considered, and like it'll make a big difference for rail traffic through Sudogwon along the Gyeongbu corridor, which I know is currently very congested. As an American, it's still amazing to see such dramatic and systemic kinds of public transportation improvements actually _happen_ (even if this hasn't technically started yet). The GTX will be a very interesting ride, and should really ease travel throughout the capital region.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*uwee light rail 
*








^^
Officially the train come to REAL LINE 








^^
upper=bomun station map
bottom=shinsuldong station map



aquaticko said:


> ^^Sounds like this plan was very thoroughly considered, and like it'll make a big difference for rail traffic through Sudogwon along the Gyeongbu corridor, which I know is currently very congested. As an American, it's still amazing to see such dramatic and systemic kinds of public transportation improvements actually _happen_ (even if this hasn't technically started yet). The GTX will be a very interesting ride, and should really ease travel throughout the capital region.


^^
Actually i thought you have UK citizenship 
btw that is good for you.
I expectation hyperloop IN USA


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
Official passed government decision so
new Train line *U/C soon*(daegok~sosa line)
cost about $1 billion
18.4km(5 station)

westside of seoul
now 1 and 17 minute take(from 대곡 daegok to sosa) but 16 minute take when it completion
http://news.joins.com/article/19234615


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks, inno4321 :cheers:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

sosa~daegok line U/C soon!
and this line is going to sosa~wonsi line(branch transfer with shinansan line which connected with my home town)


Zaz965 said:


> thanks, inno4321 :cheers:


 welcome :lol:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*uwee light rail - 1 district*









1 district outside lo1 station entrance








lo2 station a building








lo2 station b building








lo2 station's upper slave








lo3 station's upper slave
















train main deposition 








train main deposition's control building








train main deposition's wind exchanged flow
























train main deposition


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Whole project from Iisan ~Kimpo Airport to Ansan but divided TWO district which area *sosa~daegok(대곡~소사) line and sosa~wonsi(소사~원시) line*
sosa~daegok(대곡~소사) line : Official 기공식 BEGIN construction breaking ceremony at 22 December 2015(http://www.kyeongin.com/main/view.php?key=20151213010004795)
*sosa~wonsi(소사~원시) line : Now under construction **49.6% progress*
Above TWO line meet in sosa station. 
So 1 big west side line(but divided two different project but connected as SAME LINE. 
in short one already U/C other one U/C soon


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I recently discussed trams trying to make a come-back to Korea, with projects ungoing in Wirye, Changwon and Suwon (among others). Now, there is a new contender for the 1st modern tram system to be built in Korea title.

It's a very short line, and designed as a shuttle rather than a full tramway line. A bit peculiar because it only has one use. But I think that with its open space and new city design, Pangyo (city of Seongnam in Seoul's Southeast suburbs) is a good potential location for a line. Here is the full article from Kojects

*Pangyo to Lead Tram Renaissance*










Following the increasing number of light rail lines opening around South Korea, a tram renaissance is also quietly brewing in several of the nation’s cities. One of the first places expected to bring back traditional trams since they disappeared from Korea nearly 5o years ago, is Pangyo Techno Valley in Seongnam City. In the past we’ve written about bi-modal trams that have been trialed in a few places around the country, but these haven’t seen much success so far.

The Pangyo Tram project was announced by the Mayor of Seongnam City at a press conference last year and will be a short 1.5km line. The route will ultimately act as a shuttle between Pangyo Station and industrial complex areas, with final designs to be confirmed next year. Construction will then take place over the next two years with the aim to open at the end of 2018. Building the tram is expected to cost a total of 32 billion won.

Below is a map of one of the proposed routes with stops at Sampyeong Bridge (삼평교앞), Geumto Stream (금토천), Jungang Plaza (중앙광장), Park (공원), Pangyo Station (판교역).









Pangyo Tram Map – Image: Railroad Paradise
As you can see from the map above, the tram is designed so that it mainly runs through “transit malls” in between buildings and only covers a minimal amount of road. The trams won’t have any overhead wiring, instead running on batteries, and creating a safer, better looking environment at the same time. Hyundai Rotem have already developed and started trialing such trams (see banner image), with Suwon planning to use the same type of vehicles for another future tram project.









A Hyundai Rotem Tram displayed at Suwon’s Ecomoblity Exhibition in 2013.

Seongnam City delegates also recently visited Helsinki, Finland which has a more than 120 year history of operating trams, in order to carry out benchmarking and learn more about tram technology. The trip resulted in the two cities agreeing to share information about trams and tram technology in the future.

You might expect an area like Pangyo, which is home to companies and institutes that deal with cutting-edge technology, to already have some sort of modern “clean, green” mode of transport. However, the reality has been far from that.

One of the main issues is that although Pangyo is connected to the Sinbundang Line, the Techno Valley area where a majority of the 70,000 employees work is actually quite a walk from the station, especially for some parts. In recent years, this led to many workers using their cars to commute instead of using public transport, creating what was dubbed a “parking war” by the media due to the lack of spaces.









This photo was taken near where the second stop (Park) in the above map would be located.
Nevertheless, it’s hoped that once the Pangyo Tram is complete, more commuters will change their habits and find the experience of hoping off a tram right outside their office building a more attractive option than spending time searching for a carpark or parking illegally.

The project is still in the early changes, but the timeline line is a short one and one that I hope will progress swiftly. I’m definitely keen to see Pangyo Techno Valley help lead the way with environmentally-friendly and pedestrian-focused transport, as well as act a role model for other cities with similar plans. There are currently four other cities already planning to build trams including Seoul and Suwon, and several other cities considering it. We’ll be sure to post about these other tram projects in the future once projects are confirmed and more information becomes available.

http://kojects.com/2015/12/17/pangyo-tram-lead-tram-renaissance/


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*BULNAESUN NEW metro u/c Official ground breaking ceremony held yesterday
East sode of seoul new metro*








































Begin from AMSA station 8line to BULNAE station 
TOTAL 6 station
length 12.9km
New Underground metro
cost about $ 1 BILLIONS usd.
transfer with 2, 3, 5line and Bundang line
110 thousand people per day used this line


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

is that an extension of Line 8 or a whole separate line? If a separate line, will Seoul metro trains do through-running onto this new line?


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^According to the Wikipedia page--take it as you will--it's an extension of line 8, which if true would likely mean shared rolling stock. It also mentions a possible further extension to the south, to Pangyo.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

aquaticko said:


> ^^According to the Wikipedia page--take it as you will--it's an extension of line 8, which if true would likely mean shared rolling stock. It also mentions a possible further extension to the south, to Pangyo.


Yes, the Byeollae Line is an extension to Line 8, so it will connect to Line 8 and the rolling stock will be the same. There is indeed a plan for extending the line southard to Pangyo, as shown below :









https://namu.wiki/w/서울 지하철 8호선

However, there is nothing decided about this southern extension, while the Northern extension was planned quite a long time.

Also, the Southern extension would only be beneficial to go to Pangyo, not to Yongin or Suwon for exemple (you can take the Bundang Line), so it's not the most important extension I'd say. Especially since starting next summer, the Yeoju-Pangyo line drawn in dotted gray) will further facilitate commute from Moran station to Pangyo station through Seongnam station


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Well, in the list of future rail openings - if everything will go as it planned, Yeongjong station on AREX line will open on 26th March 2016


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*BULNAESUN U/C*





^^
BULNAESUN U/C
















^^
bn3 station rendering 








bn3 station ground rendering 








bn4 station rendering 

4 district

scale -BN3 
ground2층, base2층
floor area : 9,148.42㎡
exit 4

-BN4 
scale underground 4fl
floor area : 9,729.50㎡
exit 5


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Government pushes away Incheon's plans for a Songdo-Jamsil GTX Line B in favor of the Songdo-Cheongnyangni route*

GTX Line B was initially proposed to go from Songdo (in Incheon) to Cheongnyangni (in North-East Seoul), through Incheon City Hall, Bupyeong, Dangarae, Sindorim, Yeouido, Yongsan, and Seoul Station.

However, last year, the city of Incheon submitted an alternate plan, going from Songdo to South-East Seoul in Jamsil. (through Incheon City Hall, Sosa, Gasan Digital, Sadang, Gangnam and Samseong - and with additional stops being considered at Seoul National University of Education and Seolleung), with all 3 lines intersecting at Samseong Station.

However, the government has just announced its opposition to this plan and intends to maintain its initial plan of going through the busy train stations of Yongsan, Seoul Station and Cheongnyangni, as well as Yeouido, the city's financial center ; rather than go along the busy Gangnam axis along Teheran Street and Olympic Avenue.

Here is a picture :

the red Line B is the one favored by the government, which will probably get built, while the black line B was proposed by Incheon as an alternative but just got rebuked.










http://www.kyeongin.com/main/view.php?key=20160110010003187


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Kojects blog:



> http://kojects.com/2016/01/11/sinbundang-line-extension-to-open-in-january-2016/
> 
> *Sinbundang Line Extension to Open January 30*
> 11th Jan 2016
> ...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Seoul Subway Line 9 to increase capacity*

Seoul Subway Line 9 is a crucial line to Seoul's infrastructure. It's most recent line built truly within Seoul, in 2009 (excluding extensions or lines that mostly go to satellite cities). It is the first privately-run line of the city and also offers a slicks express train service.

The line has been successful (as far as passenger), but management hasn't been adequate. From day 1, the line was saturated, with only 24 trains on the line. That was somewhat alleviated in 2011 with the addition12 train sets. However, the issue became worse than ever in March 2015 with the opening of Phase 2 from Sinnonhyeon to Jamsil Sports Complex. This has created additional traffic, and made the line more attractive to people going to Gangnam (who previously had to take line 2 or 7). So the demand increased. The supply, in relative terms, decreased, because no new trains were introduced and the existing 36 train sets had to cover 30 stations instead of 25. So the line is crowded, and the frequency is low compared to other lines (especially considering that the trains are only 4 cars each, while most other lines have 6, 8 or 10-car sets).

The line has been satirically called Hell's Subway (it's a Korean pun that doesn't translate into english) because it's too crowded.

The city has seemingly a plan that should be much more viable for the coming years.

The Line 9 depot (located at Gaewha) is being extended, with new lines. Construction started today and will finish in August. Once completed, the depot will be able to hold more trains. Starting from August and until the end of the year, 32 additional cars will be brought into service (8 trainsets), bringing the total to 44.

That will still be insufficient to some degree I guess, and by the end of 2017, 38 additional train sets will be put into circulation. Which will translate into one additional trainset (total of 45), but with some trainsets (17 to be precise) having 6 cars instead of 4.

And then, in 2018, Phase 3 of the line will be opened, extending the line Eastwards by 9.4km and 8 stations. And this time around, the city will be prepared as it plans to roll out 80 new cars at the opening of phase 3. The number of trainsets will rise slightly from 45 to 49, but all trains will then have 6 cars, instead of 4.

Here is the recap below (in Korean but I think you can figure it out, it's basically just numbers).



http://mediahub.seoul.go.kr/archives/954365


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Kojects:



> http://kojects.com/2016/01/24/everline-to-change-operators/
> 
> *Everline to be Operated by NeoTrans from July*
> 24th Jan 2016
> ...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of the Shinbundang Line Southward expension on January 30th*

The line opened Saturday, with no major problem. I'll just copy/paste the kojects article (http://kojects.com/2016/01/11/shinbundang-line-extension-to-open-in-january-2016/) so that you have an English language primary source, even though the article was written a few days ahead of the opening









The southern Shinbundang Line Extension to Suwon is set to open at the end of this month. The high-speed metro line has been open for over four years now and from January 30, the Shinbundang Line will begin operating services all the way to Gwanggyo(Kyonggi Univ.) Station in Suwon.

There are six new stations on the 12.8km extension: Dongcheon, Suji-gu Office, Seongbok, Sanghyeon, Gwanggyo Jungang(Ajou Univ.) and Gwanggyo(Kyonggi Univ.).










Also known as the “DX Line”, the current service boasts a quick trip of only 16 minutes from Gangnam to Jeonja Station and travels at a top speed of 110 km/h. The opening of the extension will bring the length of the entire line to 31.3km, making it the longest driverless railway in Korea. Travelling the length of the line is expected to take 30 minutes, which is very fast considering that a trip on the Bundang line from Seonneung to Cheongmyeong (the first station on the Bundang Line in Suwon) takes 58 minutes.

Trains will operate from 5:30am to 1am on weekdays and 5:30am to 12am on weekends and public holidays. Designs of the six new stations can be viewed on the Gyeonggi Rail website. Gwanggyo, the final station, is the only station above ground and also the location of the new depot. Another unique station is Gwanggyo Jungang Station which has an underground bus stop for quick transfers — likely to be popular on cold winter days.

Here is what a full run on the line will be like :






I didn't watch it in full, but I believe there are a few cuts in this video. Kojects says it will take 30 minutes from Gwanggyo to Gangnam, but I've seen reports of 31 and even 37 minutes posted on Korean media, so I don't know for sure. It still beats the express buses, which take 50 minutes.

Also, the underground transfer station at Gwanggyo Jungang is not completed yet and should open in late february

*Opening of the Incheon Airport Maglev scheduled for February 3rd*

The opening, delayed for almost 3 years, is now scheduled for this Wednesday. The line will become the 3rd commercial Maglev Line in the world.

The line is 6.1 km long, with 6 stops and heads Southwest from the Airport to Yongyu, going through the airport parking lot, the airport business district and its casino... but there won't be much else on the line.

There are plans for 2 extensions. A 9.7 extension that would link the line with the 2nd terminal, and a 37.4 further extension to complete the loop around the Yeongjong island where the airport is located.

From what I understand, the line will not be integrated (at least for now) with the rest of the Seoul Metropolitan Subway System and will function independantly.

http://www.kyeonggi.com/?mod=news&act=articleView&idxno=1120708

Here is a video simulation of the line


----------



## Krakk (Apr 2, 2015)

Do you have any information about opened Maglev Line? How it works with passangers, any problems? 
Somebody have any photos?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^I guess this:
http://kojects.com/2016/02/03/incheon-airport-maglev-opens/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...rail-extension-opens-in-korea.html?channel=00
> 
> *Incheon commuter rail extension opens in Korea*
> Friday, February 26, 2016
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

I wonder why the Suin Line is referred to as "commuter rail." Isn't this just a regular subway line?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> I wonder why the Suin Line is referred to as "commuter rail." Isn't this just a regular subway line?


I think they believe it is a metro-like commuter rail line.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

EDIT : Strangely, I didn't get a subscription update from the above posts above the line's extension opening today. So what I just wrote pretty much restates dimlys1994's post, sorry about that.

*Opening of the Suin Line West Extension*

A 7.3km, 4-station extension to the Suin Line from Songdo Station to Incheon Station opened today. Incheon Station will now become a transfer station with Seoul subway Line 1. On the map below, the previously opened part of the line is drawn in grey (which also includes part of the Seoul Subway Line 4 that has no Suin Line service as of now), and the new extension in blue.

Starting by late 2017, the line will be extended Eastwards, sharing tracks with Seoul Subway Line 4 between Oido and Hanyang University at Ansan, and then continuing onto Suwon Station with the tracks from Hanyang University at Ansan to Suwon. It will then merge with the Bundang line to become one giant subway line from Wangsimni to Incheon station.









http://www.edaily.co.kr/news/NewsRead.edy?newsid=02138566612552816&SCD=JG31&DCD=A00703






Also, english language article :



> *Newly revamped Suin Line to reopen Saturday*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://koreajoongangdaily.joins.com...aid=3015512&cloc=joongangdaily|home|newslist1


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

I have tweaked my Seoul map to give it more room, slightly better represent the relative positions of Incheon-Ansan-Suwon and accomodate the Suin line+extension.
Now Suin Line will be a straight line from Ansan to Suwon










hi-res image:
http://www.inat.fr/metro/seoul/


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

zidar fr said:


> I have tweaked my Seoul map to give it more room, slightly better represent the relative positions of Incheon-Ansan-Suwon and accomodate the Suin line+extension.
> Now Suin Line will be a straight line from Ansan to Suwon
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. This is easily the best map of the Subway available. Line 2 as a true circle line makes it very easy to figure out the map (Naver Maps does kind of the same thing but they squared the line), it has the river, the West Sea / Yellow Sea depicted accurately. The addition of Namsan, Gyeongbokgung and Yeouido as an island is also a nice touch.

But more importantly, proportions / positions are accurate, all while keeping the map fairly square qnd without empty patches with just a white background.

Great work.

Just a few tiny thing you could maybe rework :
- Noryangjin now is a regular transfer station without the weird going-out-and-coming-back-in system where you had to pay again if you didn't have T-Money. So you don't have to stretch the transfer station like that and can just draw it like a regular subway station.
- The Gyeonggui-Jungang line stays North of the Han River for all of its course. Actually the river splits into two, and from Yangsu Station eastwards, the line is between the North Hangang and South Hangang. But anything west of that is without a doubt North of the river.
- The way the map is drawn as of today, it might not be so easy to fit in the Yeoju line, going from Pangyo to Imae, crossing the Bundang line and then avoiding any other line going east. It might work, but it make the line all crooked while the actual line will pretty much just go straight East from Pangyo.
- The Suin Line only goes from Incheon Station to Oido Station, there is no Suin Line service from Oido Station to Hanyang University at Ansan Station yet (there will be service from Oido all the way to Suwon starting in late 2017

So, that was some hardcore nitpicking... and I'm by no means an expert in the Seoul Subway System (and even less so in cartography).

So once again : truly awesome map. Thanks a lot.


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks @kimahrikku1

After working on Seoul, and in Seoul, I felt that the map needed to be topologically accurate in order to represent the layout of the metropolis and how its components relate to each other now that they are all interconnected. 
The sea is very important, few people realize that Seoul has actually become a coastal city.

I updated the map based on your feed-back, Noryangjin is now a simpler shape, a bend was added to Han river and over optimistic Suin line was shortened.

PS I actually advises Naver on the building of their new map, you will notice a credit to my contribution in the bottom right corner
http://map.naver.com/?menu=subway&mapMode=0&lat=37.5676848&lng=126.9772482&dlevel=11&region=1000&enc=b64

Some more about that project here:
http://www.inat.fr/works/naver-map-redesign/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeongjong station on AREX line is about to be opened tommorow:
http://news.kbs.co.kr/news/view.do?ncd=3254034


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Such an epic map!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Kojects:



> http://kojects.com/2016/04/15/guil-station-finally-gets-another-exit/
> 
> *Guil Station Finally Gets Another Exit*
> 15th Apr 2016
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

From Kojects:

http://kojects.com/2016/04/27/construction-on-northern-sinbundang-line-extension-to-begin-in-august/



> *Construction on Northern Sinbundang Line Extension to begin in August*
> 
> Andy Tebay 27th Apr 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is the full article from Kojects with the map. But the map goes all the way from Gangnam to Yongsan, while the first phase will only go to Sinsa along Gangnam-daero. I actually heard a couple of weeks ago that the first phase would probably only go to Sinsa from someone working at Hyundai Rotem. At the time what that person told me was that since it would take time to figure out how the Sinbundang and GTX lines connect and share tracks, it would take more time to finish up planning for the part of the line North of the River. But I guess the US Garrison is also a big reason.



> *Construction on Northern Sinbundang Line Extension to begin in August *
> 
> Yesterday the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure and Transport announced that construction on the long-awaited northern Sinbundang Line extension would get underway this year.
> 
> ...


http://kojects.com/2016/04/27/construction-on-northern-sinbundang-line-extension-to-begin-in-august/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today, Hyochang Park station on Gyeongui–Jungang Line was opened:
http://www.newsis.com/ar_detail/view.html?ar_id=NISX20160427_0014049146&cID=10807&pID=10800


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

I assume he/she used open source data, but I've just come across a video showing the 'Live times' of any train in the central district(s) during the average weekday.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

One of the largest subway networks exists in Seoul. The metro network is nowadays increasing a bit slowly than before, but suburban rail system is increasing faster.

The most interesting thing is both metro *line 7* and hybrid *line 1* is connecting the satellite township Incheon, which has a separate metro system. Inchon’s suburban rail line is also connecting Seoul’s hybrid *line 4*.

Metro *line 9* will be extended to west Seoul up to Veterans Hospital.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Kojects:



> http://kojects.com/2016/07/29/massive-changes-incheons-bus-system-saturday/
> 
> *Massive Changes to Incheon’s Bus System from Saturday*
> 29th Jul 2016
> ...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of Incheon Subway Line 2*

Today, at 5:30, the new Incheon Subway Line 2, a fully-automatic line, opened to the public.

It has 27 stations, and runs over 29.2km from Unyeon Station to Geomdan Oryu Station. It features 3 transfer stations:
- Geomam Station (AREX Line)
- Juan Station (Seoul Subway Line 1)
- Incheon City Hall (Incheon Subway Line 1)

Also, by 2020, an extension of Line 7 should bring an extra transfer station at Seongnam Station (which is not spelled like the city of Seongnam)

Video about the opening:













https://namu.wiki/w/인천 도시철도 2호선

News: http://www.gukjenews.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=527309

Also, as part of the opening of the new line, the Incheon bus system was completely modified with about 50% of the lines changing (new lines, cancelled line, different routes)

Also, this morning, the subway was hit by quite a few problems and had to be suspended for a bit. So that was a far from perfect first day so far.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Construction of the Magok Station on AREX Line*

The AREX line (from Seoul Station to Incheon Int'l Airport), will have a new station named Magok Station, starting from 2017.

This station was planned all along, but wasn't developed until the Magok area became more dynamic.

Actually, the station will be a transfer station with the existing Magongnaru Station on Line 9.

Here is what the new station will look like:










http://www.sedaily.com/NewsView/1KZZHW9KJU

And the location of the new station on the line (in red) :










http://www.ajunews.com/view/20160511110446518

The construction is starting right now and should be completed by the end of next year. By 2025, 39,000 passengers are expected to use the station daily


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Why this new station shouldn't be called Magongnaru to avoid confusion?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^Why this new station shouldn't be called Magongnaru to avoid confusion?


I can't really say for sure. i think that both the AREX Line and Line 9 both have fairly complex planning, ownership, management structure, so they probably each came up with a different name during the planning phase. The article does say that transfer will be available between line 9 and AREX, but since AREX has a different pricing system (basically costs at least 5000 KRW no matter what), maybe they didn't bother considering it as only one station.

For information, Magongnaru (which is actually Magok-naru, but is spelled out differently in English because of the pronounciation). Naru meaning "harbor". And the Magok station is slightly more inland (away from the river), by about 100 meters or so.

There is another station nearby already named Magok (line 5), so in the end, I think the Magok Station on AREX will be renamed Magongnaru, with a "normal" transfer station will line 9. But I'm not sure.

So long story short : it will probably just be renamed Magongnaru in the end.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

English language reports on two lines just completed or about to be completed

*Incheon Subway Line 2*

From Kojects : http://kojects.com/2016/08/08/incheon-line-2-teething-problems-updated-map/



> *Incheon Line 2 Teething Problems and Updated Map*
> 
> Incheon’s Line 2 has been open for just over a week now but not everything has gone smoothly. While any new line is bound to have hiccups, the media isn’t pulling any punches after at least 9 incidents over the past 8 days. This included trains stopping due to problems with sensors and faulty signal equipment causing doors not to open, resulting in passengers using emergency switches to exit the train manually.
> 
> ...


*Ui LRT Line*

The Korea Economic Daily : http://english.hankyung.com/news/apps/news.view?popup=0&nid=0&c1=01&newscate=1&nkey=201608051325471



> *Ui-Shinseoldong Light Rail Project Suddenly Stopped Right Before Opening*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Groundbreaking of the Gangnam-Sinsa extension of the Shinbundang line*

I mentioned back in April that the northern extension of the Shinbundang line from Gangnam to Yongsan would begin in August. The construction officially started today. For the first phase, the construction will only go up to Sinsa station because for the Yongsan station, they're waiting for the US Army to vacate the base before starting.

So the first phase of the extension will be rather short (2.5). It will run below Gangnam Avenue, and create new transfer stations at Sinnonhyeon Station (Line 9), Nonhyeon Station (Line 7) and Sinsa Station (Line 3).

I'm quite curious to see how affected the traffic will be while they build this new subway line right underneath one of the country's busiest and most famous main roads...








> Article from Kojects : http://kojects.com/2016/04/27/construction-on-northern-sinbundang-line-extension-to-begin-in-august/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Train increase on subway line 9*

Starting last week, new trains were introduced on Seoul subway line 9. Four new trains of 4 cars each were put in service, in express shuttle train mode. These trains run mostly at rush hour, and on only some of the stations to provide relief for the overly congested morning and evening commute. Before the implementation, the line was running at 233% capacity. With these new trains, the city hopes to decrease the rate to below 200%.

Apparently, so far, it is already having an effect, although it is still too crowded.

Starting in october, 16 additional cars will be put in service, further increasing capacity and creating the first 6-car trainsets (the system was built for 8-car sets but all trains only have 4 cars at the moment). Further additional batches of trains will help further down the road as well, with new trains scheduled for late 2017 and late 2018, when the line will extend further east.








I wrote a post about it a couple of months ago, so there it is again :



> *Seoul Subway Line 9 to increase capacity*
> 
> Seoul Subway Line 9 is a crucial line to Seoul's infrastructure. It's most recent line built truly within Seoul, in 2009 (excluding extensions or lines that mostly go to satellite cities). It is the first privately-run line of the city and also offers a slicks express train service.
> 
> ...


----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)

How many daily passengers currently carries the line 9?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Da18be said:


> How many daily passengers currently carries the line 9?


 According to this article, it's about 500,000 passengers a day, twice what they had expected. In 2012, the numbers I found were only about 250,000 passengers, so the extension to Gangnam (and Sports Complex), made it a much more interesting commute for many workers, resulting in the congestion.

http://www.g-enews.com/ko-kr/news/article/news_all/201607131013020890186_1/article.html


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

kimahrikku1 said:


> According to this article, it's about 500,000 passengers a day, twice what they had expected. In 2012, the numbers I found were only about 250,000 passengers, so the extension to Gangnam (and Sports Complex), made it a much more interesting commute for many workers, resulting in the congestion.
> 
> http://www.g-enews.com/ko-kr/news/article/news_all/201607131013020890186_1/article.html


I suppose that it's a nice change that someone _under_estimated ridership projections, but how could they get it so wrong? As is hit upon in that article tangentially, this and Line 2 are the only lines which really offer service across the entirety of the southern half of the city. It also seems odd that they'd use shorter trainsets; I thought that 8-car sets were sort of the standard.

Well, at least they're doing something about it now.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of the Gyeonggang Line (Pangyo-Yeoju section)*

A new 54.8km, 11-station subway line (actually more of a commuter line) has opened on September 24th. It's the Gyeonggang Line. The full completed line should reach all the way from Incheon to Gangneung in the East Sea / Sea of Japan. We'llprobably get some different kind of service on different parts of the line, so it won't all be a subway line in the end.

There are 5 parts to this future "Gyeonggang Line":
- Incheon-Wolgot : Already built, but as part of the Suin Line. This part is not always considerd part of the Gyonggang Line
- Wolgot-Pangyo Line : Subway line reaching from Wolgot on the Suin Line to Pangyo on the Shinbundang line. The line would begin construction in 2019, and share some tracks with the New Ansan (or Shinansan), also in its planning stage
- Pangyo-Yeoju Line : Which opened yesterday. Also, in a semi related project, the Center Inland Line (no subway service line) is currently being built form Bubal station (on the Pangyo-Yoeju Line) to Chungju and then Mungyeong. So in the future, the Pangyo-Yeoju line will be part of the Center Inland Line as passengers from Chungju (2019) and Mungyeong (2021 I believe) will be able to go straight to Pangyo without having to change trains.
- Yeoju-Wonju : A small segment that is still fairly early in its planning with a 2024 completion target.
- Wonju-Gangneung Line : This line will see KTX service at up the 250kph. The line is set to open in late 2017 ahead of the 2018 winter Olympics

Here is a map with the different part of the project:









https://namu.wiki/w/파일:4X14xy0.jpg


As for the line that opened yesterday, the Pangyo-Yeoju line, it is considered a subway line at the moment with subway service.

It brings subway service for the first time to the cities of Gwangju, Icheon and Yeoju, and in addition to the Pangyo Station (Shinbundang Line), has an extra transfer station at Imae Station (Bundang Line)










http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2016/09/21/0200000000AKR20160921083000063.HTML

Newscast:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Anticipation 
at 30 September 
official basic investment plan will be announced by Ministry of transfer korea 
My home town Shinanasansun of Seoul


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

inno4321 said:


> Anticipation
> at 30 September
> official basic investment plan will be announced by Ministry of transfer korea
> My home town Shinanasansun of Seoul


^^
As I said 
Today Shinanasansun New subway official announced by Ministry of transfer korea
http://www.ikld.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=62456
^^
My home town first subway :banana:

Most subway built by government money
But this subway mix with civil money.
Hugest cost $3 billions USD


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice!

1st phase is expected to enter in service by 2023.










43.6km in total, 39.6km Yeouido~Jungang + 4km Siheung Branch Line.

KTX Gwangmyeong Station will receive more traffic!

The Siheung Branch Line (Gwangmyeong~Siheung City Hall) will provide through running with the Daegok-Sosa-Wonsi Line and Seohae Line.

The main line, from Jungang, I suppose will run through the Suin Line to Incheon.

http://frdb.wo.to/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinansan_Line


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^So, is this the final route plan? Considering how well it connects the future and presently surrounding rail lines, it seems ideal. Good to see that it's hooking up with the Seohae line, too; I've been wondering on the progress of the high-speed Seohae for a long time.

I should really learn more Korean .


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

image upload no compression
^^
Shinansansun subway 
Official public announced by Ministry of korea transfer&land at 13 Oct 2016

project way : BTO-rs : Build Transfer Operate risk sharing
estimate 33,895억원($ 3 billions)
project detail presentation is going to held at KOREA CITY RAIL CENTER AT 28 OCTOBER

-----------------
MOLIT: Issue No. 2016 - 665

Notice: 

On the basis of Article 2 of Provision 8 of the Act on Private Participation in Infrastructure ("PPI Act") and the Government of Republic of Korea (the “Government”) designates the Railway Doubling-tracking and Electrification Project of the Sinansan Line as a public-private partnership investment (BTO-rs) project. Provision 10 of the PPI Act and Article 10 of the Enforcement Ordinance allow the authority to announce a Request For Proposals for the facilities construction and operation as follows.

1. Outline

○ Project Title: Railway Doubling-tracking and Electrification Project of the Sinansan Line
○ Railway Alignment: Ansan ~ Gwangmyeong ~ Yeouido (30.6 km), 
Songsan Car Depot ~ Siheung City Hall ~ Gwangmyeong (13.0 km)
○ Scope: Double track and electrification (43.6 km) of the Sinansan Line
○ Estimated Budget: KRW 3,389.5 billion (constant price at the end of 2013) 
○ Construction Period: 60 months from construction commencement date 

2. Request For Proposals Primary Contents

○ Project Type
- On the basis of Provision 4 of the PPI Act and Provision 33 of Public-Private Partnerships in Infrastructure Preliminary Plan, the Government shall share a portion of risk of the private investment (build-transfer-operate risk sharing (BTO-rs)). The detailed risk sharing method will be determined on the concession agreement to be entered into between the Government and the concessionaire.

○ Project Applicant
- A corporate entity which either presently exists or will be established.
- In case a project applicant consist of five (5) shareholders or more , the aggregate share ratio of the top three (3) major shareholders shall be equal to or greater than 50% and the share ratio of the one (1) largest shareholder shall be equal to or greater than 25%.

○ Concession Term 
- The concessionaire shall retain the right of operation and maintenance for 40 years following the commencement date of the operation. 

○ Proposal Evaluation
- A two phase selection procedure will be conducted. Phase 2 evaluation (technical and financial) will performed only for the project applicants who have passed Phase 1 evaluation (pre-qualification). 
- Phase 1: Evaluation will be conducted for eligibility of project applicants concerning design capability (D), building construction capability (B), finance capability (F) and operation capability (O). Phase 1 evaluation only determines whether a project applicant has passed or not passed its pre-qualification. The result of Phase 1 evaluation shall not reflect on the Phase 2 evaluation score.
- Phase 2: Technical (480 points) and financial (520 points) evaluations will be conducted (1,000 points in total).

3. Proposal Submission 

○ Phase 1 (Pre-Qualification) Submission: 
Proposals shall be hand-delivered between the hours of 10:00~18:00 on the 45th day from the following day of this public notice (in case of a national holiday or weekend, between the hours of 10:00~18:00 on the next business day).
○ Phase 2 (Business Plan) Submission: 
Proposals shall be hand-delivered between the hours of 10:00~18:00 on the 120th day from the following day of this public notice (in case of a national holiday or weekend, between the hours of 10:00~18:00 on the next business day).
○ Submission Location
Conference Room 1 (4th floor), Seoul Metropolitan Regional Office, Korea Rail Network Authority (378, Cheongpa-ro, Yongsan-gu, Seoul, Korea, Tel: +82-42-607-3973, +82-42-607-3975).
※ Submission by mail or delivery service will not be accepted.

4. Project Information

○ Request For Proposal details and design drawings will be available to project applicants at the Intercity & PPP Projects Division (19th floor), Korea Rail Network Authority (Tel: +82-42-607-3973, +82-42-607-3975) for twenty (20) days from the following day of this public notice. 

○ There will be a field briefing for project applicants at 14:00 on October 28, 2016 (Fri.) at the Auditorium (3rd floor) of Seoul Metropolitan Regional Office, Korea Rail Network Authority. Any changes in schedule and location will be posted at the MOLIT website.

5. Others 

○ Question Regarding Proposal Preparation 
- Questions regarding proposal preparation shall be submitted in writing by mail to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure and Transport (Private Invested Railway Team, Tel: +82-44-201-3986). Questions must be received in writing within twenty (20) days after this public notice.
- Questions and Answers Summary will be posted at on the 30th day from the following day of the question submission.

○ Detailed information of this notice on the infrastructure project framework plan will be posted atand Korea Development Institute's Public and Private Infrastructure Investment Management Center (PIMAC) website. If you have any questions regarding this notice, please contact the Private Invested Railway Team, Ministry of Land, Infrastructure and Transport (Tel: +82-44-201-3983, +82-44-201-3986)


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

I heard that shinansansun is trouble due to most company skeptical economic feasibility
But Shinbundang extension line will soon U/C


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

> *Will Han River water taxis take off?*
> 
> Three days before the Han River water taxi service resumed last month, a group of reporters boarded one at the dock located inside Banpo Han River Park in Seoul.
> 
> ...


http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20161102000711


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Breaking News*
-Weraeshinsa Light rail transit ongoing by GS company instead of SAMSUNG C&T
-Shinansan Subway official project presentation by Ministry of Transfer&land korea
In there Most famous construction company participated on that PT and heard information from government 
about 3 billions huge subway project.
Now considering by government for selecting ONE COMPANY for U/C
We can know which company will be U/C at December 2016

p.s If there is no proper U/C company then government again public offering. in short no delay ground breaking of shinansan line.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/seoul-invites-bids-for-metro-trains.html?channel=525
> 
> *Seoul invites bids for metro trains*
> Monday, November 14, 2016
> ...


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
Korea industrial bank success $800 millions PF for shinbundang line(Youngsan~gangnam)7.8km

If U/C completed then shinbundangline is total 42km length and $5billions subway in seoul

P.S this PF fund participated korea national fund(world 3th hugest fund)


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/seoul-metro-operators-to-merge.html?channel=525
> 
> *Seoul metro operators to merge*
> Thursday, November 24, 2016
> ...


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

BREAKING NEWS!
Today 2 company suggest public offering of Shinansan line subway!!!
"eco rail inc&shinansan rial inc!!!!!

So one of them will be selected as major company of NEW SEOUL SUBWAY
$ 3 BILLIONS MEGA PROJECT!
MY HOME TOWN WILL BE TO BUILT FIRST SUBWAY


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official - Sincheon station on Line 2 officially renamed into Jamsilsaenae station:
http://www2.seoul.go.kr/snews/data/CN_MST/2016-%C1%A63385%C8%A3-pdf.pdf


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...s-hyundai-rotem-metro-trains.html?channel=529
> 
> *Seoul orders Hyundai Rotem metro trains*
> Tuesday, December 20, 2016
> ...


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Have they ever gone international with the train set order?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

aquaticko said:


> Also from the article:
> 
> 1. GTX A (Dongtan-Ilsan) is expected to be finished in 2023, GTX B (from Songdo in Incheon to Namyangju, assuming the full eastward extension) in 2024, and GTX C (Geumjeong to Uijeongbu) in 2025.
> 2. The trains are designed for a max of 198km/h, making them almost high-speed, and will have 8 cars per trainset
> ...


 I think that the GTX will be a true revolution for transportation in Seoul. I'm afraid we'll get bait & switched a bit (project cost overruns, longer transit times than expected, higher fares, construction delays), but as the project stands right now, it does seem huge.

I think all the other mediums of transportation have hit their limits. Personal cars are still popular in Korea, but the amount of infrastructure left to build is decreasing quickly. As for Seoul itself, the traffic is fairly bad and the general direction is to get away from private car usage.

Bus have long been successful in Korea, and that's still the case, with lanes dedicated to bus traffic, transfer centers,... but then again, it's tough to improve the system further.

As for subway, there is still much room for new lines, and many are in current stages of planning. But that won't alleviate all the problems either. Already, the subway network is quite dense within Seoul and all the big Gyeonggi-do cities have subway already. There are 3 main exceptions (Gimpo, Hanam, Siheung), but they'll get it in 2018. But the subway has 2 structural problems. First, subway lines only go one way or the other. That's dumb to say, but even if you live near a subway station in say, Anyang, you can only go in some directions, so the subway only serve as a way to connect Seoul with the satellite cities and not the satellite cities within themselves. Secondly, if you're far away from Seoul, going from your home to Seoul is a pain in the ass because the subway stops every 2km on average. I was in Yongin the other day and it takes like over an hour to go to Gangnam, while it wouldn't take more than 30 minutes by car. It looks great on the map to see that subway Line 1 goes all the way to Cheonan, but realistically, nobody commutes all the way from Seoul to Cheonan, it's just use by Cheonan people to go to Pyeongtaek/Osan/Suwon.

When you have a metropolis that is by some measures the 2nd largest in the world, you can't have a "one rail fits all" approach. London has Crossrail, Tokyo has commuter rail, Paris has RER and New York express services on many of its lines. It's time for Seoul to jump on the wagon (see what I did here) and offer a new type of rail service : GTX.

Also, the design of the line is in perfect balance, with the three lines spreading over the metropolis and forming a transfer triangle at 3 very important stations, that are economic centers of the city (okay, not so much for Cheongnyangni yet), and with KTX service (which will be the case for Cheongnyangni this winter and for Samseong when GTA Line A opens).

And the stations in the rest of the metropolis also make a lot of sense. Incheon is huge and Songdo is a city with a bright future. Linking Kintex is also important, as well as the Bundang-Seongnam-Pangyo-Gwanggyo-Yongin-Dongtan valley, which is now the heart of the Gyeonggi Province.

I'd like to see GTX Line C extended to Suwon station, and you could probably make a case for a 4th line (Maybe linking Cheongna and Gimpo Airport to Gangnam or Yangjae station, through Yeouido, then off to Suseo and Hanam maybe)? Although you could argue Subway Line 9 kind of does that already with its express service.

I don't believe the construction can be done in 5 years, and I don't expect line A to open before 2025, but nonetheless, this is I think a vital project for Seoul and for its integration with the Gyeonggi province


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^I was going to say about Line 9's express service, do you have any idea if all the stations the express service bypasses are quadruple-tracked? It would seem like doing that would be an "easier" way to provide faster service--although probably only easier than building an additional line along the same general path. I also remember that they've been using shorter trainsets along the line, and that this has been due to higher-than-anticipated ridership, but has now led to overcrowding.

I guess what I'm wondering is, could they use the new GTX trains on Line 9 to achieve near-GTX service levels?

P.S. I'm just honestly surprised it's taken the city and national governments so long to realize that in a country with urban settlement patterns as dense as Korea's, rail-centric transit planning is the only way to go. There are more than purely-historically-accidental reasons that Japan is set up that way.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

aquaticko said:


> ^^I was going to say about Line 9's express service, do you have any idea if all the stations the express service bypasses are quadruple-tracked? It would seem like doing that would be an "easier" way to provide faster service--although probably only easier than building an additional line along the same general path. I also remember that they've been using shorter trainsets along the line, and that this has been due to higher-than-anticipated ridership, but has now led to overcrowding.
> 
> I guess what I'm wondering is, could they use the new GTX trains on Line 9 to achieve near-GTX service levels?
> 
> P.S. I'm just honestly surprised it's taken the city and national governments so long to realize that in a country with urban settlement patterns as dense as Korea's, rail-centric transit planning is the only way to go. There are more than purely-historically-accidental reasons that Japan is set up that way.


Gosh... I night be wrong on the Line 9 thing, but from my experience, I believe only a certain number of stations have 4 sets of tracks. In some stations, there is a separate platform for local and express service, and on some it's just at the same place. And I think that when you look at the train schedule, the express and local trains always follow each other at the same frequency (for exemple, all the eastbound express trains from Shinnonhyeon depart 2 minutes after the eastbound local trains). I think that since there is only a limited set of stations where the express train can overpass the all-stop ones, they have to have it all planned out because they can't just pass at any given station. That's what I'm enclined to say based on my riding experience, reading of the timetables and observations.

But even if all the stations were quadruple-tracked (and even the entire lines for that matter), I don't think it would be easy to fit GTX lines. GTX Line A and Shinbundang Line will actually use the same tracks for the central part of the city, when Shinbundang is extended from Noksapyeong to Samsong (in Goyang, not to me confused with Samseong in Gangnam). But the Shinbundang line has wider tunnels, and its tracks have higher curve radius. If you look at a detailed map, you'll see that Line 9 zigs and zags quite a bit. I don't think you could have trains running at 200 kph (or even 150) there. And then there's the whole problem of retroffiting a line for new trains, with new signaling and additional stations. The GTX A / Shinbundang section is being planned with both services in mind. Line 9 already opened almost 10 years ago, and I don't really think they could adapt it for GTX traffic (especially without interrupting traffic on the already taxed line 9).

Also, as to offering service similar to GTX on Line 9 (with subway trains), I think that would mean creating a third tier of service. With the current plans, GTX Lines would be about 45km long and have around 8 stations each (so that's only a station every 6 or 7 km). On the other hand, the Express Line 9 has 12 stations (13 starting this year) on kilometers, so a station every 2.5 to 3 km. That's really a different way of apprehending rail transport, and it would be tough to make it to say, 6 stations for the super express GTX service. It could work in principle, but nobody would want its own transfer station skipped over by the train (plus all the above-mentioned engineering problems).

But I was just throwing the idea around. Cheongra-Gimpo-Yeouido-Express Bus Terminal-Samseong-Suseo-Hanam could be a way to make it work, but you could also have Cheongra-Gimpo-Yeouido-Sadang-Yangjae-Pangyo for that matter.

I do think though that for GTX to be effective, each line has to connect to one of the major railway stations (Seoul, Cheongnyangni, Yongsan, Suseo). In that way it's more than just an express subway, but actually a way to connect (business) travelers coming in and out of the Seoul Capital Area to their destination.


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Seoul needs more Express Services especially during Rush Hours. I know they do have in some lines where they skip several stations but really need to expand it a bit more


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

brianmoon85 said:


> Seoul needs more Express Services especially during Rush Hours.


Seoul doesn't really have a proper regional rail network. There are a few lines, like parts of Line 1, and the Chuncheon line that fit the bill, but that's just about it. Where other cities would have a subway system, and a commuter system, Seoul mostly has the subway. It's great in that it goes almost everywhere, but it does take a long time to get in from the outskirts. Line 9 is a bit different, as it was specifically built with station bypasses in some places for express services, but it isn't as good as, say, the 4 tracks of the NYC underground as the timings have to be exact so that the fast train can pass. In NYC you can throw on extra express trains as they have different tracks, Line 9 would have to delay/cut stopping services for that.

That's why the GTX service, and the new Gangnam KTX line are happening, it's kinda crazy that Seoul doesn't have a bunch of terminus stations serving nearby cities. Where other cities had multiple termini and connected them with subways (RER, Crossrail), Seoul is now just building equivalent systems in a single go and completely underground. It's the only way to get express services.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

It's just kind of a shame that the government is only now getting around to building the kinds of transit systems a city Seoul's size was always going to need. 

Auto dependency is so big in this country, and there's no reason for that to have been the case; rail was always going to have been a much more efficient means of getting people around in the kind of dense population centers South Korea's topography necessitates. 

The fact that, as far as I've been able to find, the Changwon and Ulsan light rail plans have fallen through, cities with populations like those of Daejeon and Gwangju are served by only one metro line, and the Gyeongjeon line isn't going to be fully upgraded and double-tracked for many more years tells me that Korean bureaucrats still aren't utilizing rail the way they should.


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

The government has prioritised the subway in Seoul, and the KTX system. It does make sense as they will serve more people than the GTX will by itself. The GTX only makes sense now as there is the subway backbone so it will serve the whole of the region and not just the dozen stations.

The fact that other cities have subways is actually impressive. The UK has a similar population and only really has two, plus a couple tram systems. Daejeon and Gwangju both have additional lines being built, I think the plan for Daejeon is 5 or 6 lines? It'll get there.
Tbh, don't know about the light rail projects, if they were light metro then that's a pity, especially as Ulsan is spread out, but if they were trams then IMO they should be dropped, Korea might do well with trams in the future, but not at the moment.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

But is there any reason that they couldn't have planned everything more-or-less simultaneously? I mean after all, South Korea is known for a) massive construction projects, b) strong executive command of the economy, and c) the kind of tightly-knit public and private sectors that make logistics and planning-intensive things possible.

I know it's not really an analogue due to the historically privatized nature of its rail development, but why wasn't Korea built around rail like Japan was? Lack of domestic technology making that kind of things at odds with Korea's historical protectionism and import substitution industrialization? Or is it (as I'd suspect is at least as likely) the influence of the U.S. in terms of infrastructure development paradigms?

Edit: As an addendum, the comparison with the U.K. is particularly revelatory. Yes, South Korea may have more metro coverage, but if you compare relative transit connectivity--such as (as you mentioned) smaller regional cities' rail coverage, or especially rail km/capita--South Korea lags far behind.

It just seems like--given Korea's fiscal space, need for economic stimulus, need to reduce carbon emissions, and need for fast, time-efficient transport--rail should be undergoing a Chinese-style expansion.


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

I think that Korea likely was built around rail, particularly as it was a colony of Japan, I don't know enough about the history of rail before the Korean war, but my guess is that anything built before was destroyed. Post-war the priority was on rebuilding links between Seoul and the rest of the country, and I'd hazard a guess that deep level subway that could double as underground shelters seemed a better investment than surface routes in cities. I suspect that the whole motorway craze that swept the world whilst Korea was rebuilding itself didn't help either. 

Anyway, I think you're being a bit harsh, the first subway line in Seoul only started construction 40ish years ago - London has the oldest underground in the world and is only now building anything similar to the RER/GTX. 

I think that Korea already underwent a Chinese-style expansion, and per capita the building going on now is probably not that different, you need to remember as well that the Chinese expansion is because they've been lagging behind Korea in terms of rail transport. It wasn't that long ago that there were only a few single line metros in Chinese cities the size of Busan.

Anyway, in recent times the KTX service has increased coverage and stations, the other rail services are getting much needed improvements, dozens of subway lines are being built, the GTX and "light metro" lines being constructed now likely brings Korea up to the point where a lot more rail isn't really needed. Good timing tech-wise as my guess is that things like maglev, selfdriving electric buses etc etc are all likely to be competing once the GTX lines open.

My big wishlist for transport in Korea would be better night time transport (24hr subway over the weekend, night buses), I'd also like too see a rail tunnel to Jeju/Japan, maybe a route through NK, but I don't know that any of those are really likely.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^You're probably right, it just seems like rail wasn't given its due attention in the past, and, like all infrastructure, it's difficult to implement after-the-fact, whereas road obsession has had deleterious effects on Korea's urban fabric, and urban development generally, which I don't think rail would've had. Maybe that's just my bias showing.

A rail tunnel to Japan seems unlikely for a good long time, but a rail tunnel to Jeju makes sense. Whether that means it'll happen is anyone's guess.

Edit: On the Jeju rail note, I'll cross post this news to the South Korea Railways thread: Mokpo ~ Jeju submarine tunnel is promoted (Korean)


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Seoul rail projects*



kimahrikku1 said:


> Gosh... I night be wrong on the Line 9 thing, but from my experience, I believe only a certain number of stations have 4 sets of tracks. In some stations, there is a separate platform for local and express service, and on some it's just at the same place. And I think that when you look at the train schedule, the express and local trains always follow each other at the same frequency (for exemple, all the eastbound express trains from Shinnonhyeon depart 2 minutes after the eastbound local trains). I think that since there is only a limited set of stations where the express train can overpass the all-stop ones, they have to have it all planned out because they can't just pass at any given station. That's what I'm enclined to say based on my riding experience, reading of the timetables and observations.
> 
> But even if all the stations were quadruple-tracked (and even the entire lines for that matter), I don't think it would be easy to fit GTX lines. GTX Line A and Shinbundang Line will actually use the same tracks for the central part of the city, when Shinbundang is extended from Noksapyeong to Samsong (in Goyang, not to me confused with Samseong in Gangnam). But the Shinbundang line has wider tunnels, and its tracks have higher curve radius. If you look at a detailed map, you'll see that Line 9 zigs and zags quite a bit. I don't think you could have trains running at 200 kph (or even 150) there. And then there's the whole problem of retroffiting a line for new trains, with new signaling and additional stations. The GTX A / Shinbundang section is being planned with both services in mind. Line 9 already opened almost 10 years ago, and I don't really think they could adapt it for GTX traffic (especially without interrupting traffic on the already taxed line 9).
> 
> ...



I wonder that a Seoul based inhab. is so thinking about his own system.
However Seoul is far away to be the 2nd largest city of the world! many others are before!

Subway and urban railway construction follows always behind development of the cities. Seoul opened the first line in 1974 - a Japanese style city tunnel with through service of KNR lines from booth sides. This is in fact the only line where you can establish a express system - as it works very well in Japan at only 2-track lines and intersection stations - but this only outside and not in downtown where they have intervalls up to 85 sec. in rush! - so it can't work in Seoul. 

Then you wrote about CrossRail RER etc. this are separate systems! no subways. operating with other rolling stock. Only London and NY as well as Chicago and Philadelphia haves real express service in their subway system by 3 or 4 track lines. the 3 track lines works only with express during rush-hour in one direction.

the GTX line can be build in just 5 years - look to your town. During the 1990th Seoul build over 160 km of Metro and 3 new KNR Lines!
during that time many projects came up in the 5 other big Korean cities - the first lines were build but after 2000 the expansion program came to halt - often until now. Only Busan continued to build, Incheon line 2 and Daegu line 3.

When I see it correct, the "circle" will formed by some separate current project which will Railway lines - no subways and no express-lines except that one to Anan. 

However I agree that the traveltime for outer lines is to long and express service is necsessary. But now difficult to establish at existing lines because of the growing surrounding areas. I see a upcoming problem to have no GTX station in direct downtown - only east and west side - so the riders must change for the subway which results in more congestion at the today much crowed sections. this have to be improved! The only problem is there wher to build acces to such a new station in central...


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

metro-world said:


> I wonder that a Seoul based inhab. is so thinking about his own system.
> However Seoul is far away to be the 2nd largest city of the world! many others are before!
> 
> Subway and urban railway construction follows always behind development of the cities. Seoul opened the first line in 1974 - a Japanese style city tunnel with through service of KNR lines from booth sides. This is in fact the only line where you can establish a express system - as it works very well in Japan at only 2-track lines and intersection stations - but this only outside and not in downtown where they have intervalls up to 85 sec. in rush! - so it can't work in Seoul.
> ...


^^
I AGREE about your perspective 

But fortunately New high speed bullet and subway will be connected into DOWNTOWN 
GTX A and B and Shinansansun 신안산선 will be new built it's station in SEOUL STATION.
Government think seoul station(DOWNTOWN) will be very ARRIVAL station as EURO-ASIA continental express. 
http://www.cnews.co.kr/uhtml/read.jsp?idxno=201703201550485300559
^^
Government and KORAIL make huge development project in Seoul station they think EURO-ASIA continental express. 

Now seoul station only accommodated KTX, ordinary low speed train and subway 1,4line
But New KTX(수색~금천구청), GTX-A and ·GTX-B, Shinbundang line and shinansansun line will be passing seoul station according to the 3th national train plan

So they make huge development project about seoul station complex(to built tall building and develop man building and underground)

Cause Government prepare Seoul station(downtown) as Unification korea and EURO-ASIA inter continental express arrival station. 


http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?&year=2017&no=210439


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

pic hosting
http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2017/04/04/2017040401158.html
^^
according to the ministry of land korea
Today GTX A finish "economical feasibility" and move to step 2 민간투자시설사업 기본계획(RFP). Before U/C begin.
this gtx will be make as BTO-rs project like shin an san sun new seoul subway 

GTX A 83.3㎞(among them 삼성-동탄 sect now u/c ongoing well 39.5㎞)
average speed 116㎞ maximum 180㎞ per a hour


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Question about that Samseong-Dongtan section: I know that the section between Samseong and Suseo stations needs to be constructed, but won't GTX A be using the SRT tracks from Suseo to Dongtan? If so, what work needs to be done on that section?

I'm also left to wonder about platform heights. I know that the next gen KTX trainsets will be EMU's with a wider loading gauge than the current trains, which would seem to make level-boarding platforms make more sense, and assuming that the GTX trainsets will be of roughly the same loading gauge, will they end up turning the Suseo KTX line into level boarding? (I know that part's an awfully fine detail, so maybe that hasn't been worked out yet; just curious).


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

aquaticko said:


> *Question about that Samseong-Dongtan section: I know that the section between Samseong and Suseo stations needs to be constructed, but won't GTX A be using the SRT tracks from Suseo to Dongtan? If so, what work needs to be done on that section?*
> 
> I'm also left to wonder about platform heights. I know that the next gen KTX trainsets will be EMU's with a wider loading gauge than the current trains, which would seem to make level-boarding platforms make more sense, and assuming that the GTX trainsets will be of roughly the same loading gauge, will they end up turning the Suseo KTX line into level boarding? (I know that part's an awfully fine detail, so maybe that hasn't been worked out yet; just curious).


images upload
^^
As you see above map gtx a's southern part is total 39.488km

Among them 9.783km(samseong~suseo) is New tract: I called it "N"

On the other hand 29.7km(suseo~dongtan) is share section which mean GTX A using the SRT track from Dongtan~suseo 29.7km(this is share section) : I call it as "O"

FURTHERMORE "N" consist with 1,2,3 section
1 section is 3.47km design by 동부엔지니어링
2 section is 2.96km built by 대림(u/c ongoing) : also 4 section of "O" 199m sung nam station built by 한진중공업(u/c ongoing)
3 section is 2.99km design by 삼보기술단

So about your question GTX A need to built new track the section between Samseong and Suseo stations for the purpose connected with suseo~dongtan section

about other question excuse I'll reply later


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

aquaticko said:


> But is there any reason that they couldn't have planned everything more-or-less simultaneously? I mean after all, South Korea is known for a) massive construction projects, b) strong executive command of the economy, and c) the kind of tightly-knit public and private sectors that make logistics and planning-intensive things possible.
> 
> I know it's not really an analogue due to the historically privatized nature of its rail development, but why wasn't Korea built around rail like Japan was? Lack of domestic technology making that kind of things at odds with Korea's historical protectionism and import substitution industrialization? Or is it (as I'd suspect is at least as likely) the influence of the U.S. in terms of infrastructure development paradigms?
> 
> ...





Well, for all purposes, Korea only became a high-growth emerging economy in the 80s. Many firms were nurtured in the 60s and 70s and started to bring in revenue (mostly from abroad), and the country was still recovering from the war, but until the 80s, painting Korea as an economic success story was premature. They had had a good 10 years or so, but that didn't mean the development could keep going and that growth would be created in the following decades. Many countries have had a nice run for a decade and then busted or faded out. So I think for the administration, mapping out an entire plan for future infrastructure projects would have seemed far-fetched and not realistic.


I think it's also necessary to remember that while many people have the view right now that Korea is "the new Japan" or "Japan with a 5-year economic gap" (which are over-simplifications), the gap hasn't always been for Korea to "follow" Japan with a 5 to 10 years gap. Japan had already industrialized by the 1890s, which was showcased by its imperialistic endeavours and its victories over the Qing Dynasty and the Russian Empire. On the other hand, Korea had only slightly begun reforms before the colonial era, and the Japanese didn't modernize Korea extensively. There were improvements (of course at the cost of human rights and self-determination), but they were limited and served Japan's supply lines. Maybe an independent Korean empire, where structural changes were ongoing from the 1980es, would have modernized the country à la Meiji restoration better than the Japanese did. We will never know. Of course, the consequences of the Japanese occupation went far beyond the economic changes, and I'll avoid controversial topics regarding Korea's occupation. In any case, even after WWII, Korea remained very agrarian, and of course the country was ravaged after the 1950-53 war. So, long story short, you could argue that, to some degree, Korea was in 1951 (when most of the conflicts stopped) at a point Japan was in the 1860s. The gap with Japan was huge at the time, and Korea wasn't in a position to just emulate Japan's recipe and replicate it 10 years later. Few gave Korea a chance, including the US Central Command, who didn't think the country would succeed but just needed a buffer zone with the PRC and the USSR.


So, although comparing Korea with Japan's development is certainly interesting and pertinent to some degree, I think we shouldn't look at it only with the lens of Japan's 20th century development.


As for the rail industry in particular, I'd start at by mentioning geography. Korea is certainly a good country for rail transport, but Japan is just the PERFECT one for it. All of Japan's main cities are located along a single axis: Fukuoka-Hiroshima-Kobe-Osaka-Nagoya-Tokyo (and then extend North to Sendai and Sapporo). Korea shares many traits with Japan but Korea does have more plains on its western side and cities more spread out. You can draw out a Busan-Pyongyang rail axis, but it would leave out quite a few cities not part of that axis (Gwangju, Jeonju, Pohang, Gangneung, and in today's North Korea: Hamhung, Chongjin). So I don't think that, unlike in Japan, you could have solved all of pre-division Korea's transportation problems with rail.


The framework of the transportation infrastructure wase laid down in different eras as well. Japan started becoming heavily industrialized towards the end of WWI, an era when rail reigned supreme and automobile were at the time what the hyperloop is now. Rail developed first, and the road and expressway infrastructure then was built to be connected with the rail stations. In Korea, the transport infrastructure system was mostly developed in the between 1955 and 1975. This was the era of the USA's Interstate Highway System, and it's not surprising that Korea tried to emulate it, especially with the US influence on South Korea at the time.


Rail has only been back in the game in the 1980s in the world. Sure the Shinkansen started in the 1960s, but it didn't really catch up in Europe until the 1980s. So I don't think that for planners in the 1960s, when Korea didn't have technological capacities anywhere near that of Japan, choosing high speed rail over expressways would have seemed like the best solution.


As you mentioned, and I agree with you, the rail network density in Korea is still much lower than what is probably needed. But let's not forget how long these kind of projects take. Such infrastructure projects take at least 30 years. The KTX was first envisioned in the early 1980s, but after 2017, we have not finished developing it yet. As for bringing "normal" train service to new areas, this is a project underway, but there are many lines that have been built (as well as doubled and electrified) or that will be in the near future: Gyeonggang, Namhae, Donghae, Seohae, Jungang... it takes time and resources of course.



Moreover, although the commuter rail segment hasn't been implemented yet (ie. GTX for Seoul), the Korean government has already worked on and completed many infrastructure project.

- Korea opened its first expressway in 1969, but it's not until the second part of the 1980s that the network began to take shape. And the Seoul Ring Expressway was only completed in the 2000s.
- Subway begun very late in Seoul. Line 1 opened in 1974, but it was used on what is pretty much the Gyeongbu railroad. So for the first underground lines that were truly completed (2,3 and 4), you had to wait until 1990. And now it is frequently considered the best in the world. And Busan's subway system is not too shabby either
- In a short amount of time, Korea has built two of the most important harbors in the world: Incheon and Busan. Incheon's North Harbor was completed recently, and the South Harbor as well, and with further grow with the Incheon New Port (Songdo). Same story for Busan. The old port has been supplanted by new ports in the west of the city: Gamcheon, then Dadaepo, now the New Busan / Jinhae harbor
- KTX only started offering service in 2004, but most of its lines opened after 2010.
- Korea has also opened and greatly expanded its air transport infrastructure, with the opening and expansion of Incheon airport, large expansions at Jeju and Busan, and a new airport planned for Jeju.


So in the middle of all these developments that mostly happened during the past 30 years, it's not surprising that commuter rail was left off for a while, its direct competitor is the urban expressway, and as for rail, it faced the development of the more visible high-speed rail and subway projects. Now, with the KTX infrastructure soon to be completed, and the subway system already expanded very far away from city centers, it's finally commuter rail's time to shine. I'm talking about "commuter rail" as a whole because both Daegu and Daejeon have such projects and Dongae Nambu serves a fairly similar purpose in Busan as well, using parts of the old Gyeongbu railroad and purpose-built sections as well. These projects are all relatively new (GTX was revealed in 2010, and the others in the following years), so it will take a bit more time. I think that by 2025, we can expect the majority of these services to become operational.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Seoul GTX*



inno4321 said:


> pic hosting
> http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2017/04/04/2017040401158.html
> ^^
> according to the ministry of land korea
> ...



This map shows clearly the lucking of a station in central seoul - between lines 2 3 and 4 in the Uljiro Area - existing entrances could be used because it will be very deep. otherwhise the GTX brings more congestion to these lines in downtown!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_3520 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3521 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3523 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서









image upload free
^^
Youngdongdaero underground massive transfer project's official "environmental assessment paper"'s rendering and plan.
Now Seoul ongoing public hearing about New massive transfer project in front of HYUNDAI HQ

This project U/C by HYUNDAI'S public donation

http://www.incheonilbo.com/?mod=news&act=articleView&idxno=761437
^^
SHINANSAN NEW SUBWAY official selected prepare U/C begin


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2017050111711
^^
Subugwanguck subway/train project must reevaluate due to train deposit's re using plan impossible.

New Seoul's subway which connected between Incheon satellite city of seoul and seoul's famous youth college, delayed.

actually seoul is going to re using former old train deposit site shinjungcharanggyjee.
but after economical feasibility evaluate it result lost feasibility.
So Seoul government try to find new site and push again
but nobody know how long it take time until U/C begin

Subugwanguck subway/train project is 17.3㎞ 9 station project


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Destruction of new Seoul Station and underground Seoul Station - Noryangjin Station section*

A new project has been proposed. A very big project if I might say. As mentioned, the entire Seoul Station would be rebuilt underground. As part of the project:

- The " Modern" Seoul Station would be demolished (see picture of the current station)








http://alog.auric.or.kr/JC/Post/b66c0a54-1626-4f5d-830a-4419e792ece5.aspx

It's big but it's a bit of a mess with various parts. Nothing to be ashamed of, but there is certainly an argument for rebuilding it, underground or not

- All the lines would be rebuilt underground, in a grid pattern, instead of the current layout which is a bit of a mess.
- It would allow for the addition of new lines, such as the Shinbundang line (late 2020s), Shinansan line (line 2020s), GTX A (2023), (mid 2020s), as well as the existing AREX, Gyeongui-Jungang, KTX, regular train lines. Subway lines 1 and 4 would stay where they are currently, slight East of the other tracks.
- The railroads would then be rebuilt underground for the entire Seoul Station - Noryangjin station section (including Yongsan station). The existing overground section would then be replaced by a park, as has been the case recently for the Gyeongui Line Forest Park for example, although that new park would be wider. This project is also related to the Yongsan US garrison park transformation, which should be completed by 2027.

Sounds very interesting, although many questions remain regarding feasibility and financing










http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2017/05/13/2017051300180.html


----------



## Master13 (Jan 15, 2015)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Destruction of new Seoul Station and underground Seoul Station - Noryangjin Station section*
> 
> A new project has been proposed. A very big project if I might say. As mentioned, the entire Seoul Station would be rebuilt underground. As part of the project:
> 
> ...


It is a good project, however, it is easy to say that they are going to demolish the new railway station, they make it look as if the investment made to build the new station was anything.

In the personal is a very ambitious project, but very good, I like the way of doing things in Korea, every time Seoul becomes a more cosmopiltan city.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Seoul metro is the one of the best and strong metro network in Asia, which has crisscrossed not only the entire city are, but also connected the satellite township Incheon (that town also has a separate metro network). It currently has 9 lines— Line *1*, *2*, *3*, *4*, *5*, *6*, *7*, *8* & *9*. A dense network in core city area, and also a good extension towards outer area, made it a very good transportation. The network is mostly underground. All lines are connected with each others, which strengthens the entire network. It is a very good example of a strong metro network. For this reason, most people of the city uses metro, because it reaches every are of the city and suburb, so don’t they need private car.

The line 1 is the most exception route, because it is used by both metro and suburban train as a reciprocal service. Metro trains goes towards suburb on open air, and suburban trains come in city centre via underground. This is a very good example to expand metro service directly to outer suburbs, without much investing. Both metro and suburban train uses pantograph, so there is no risk of electrocution touching 3rd rail on surface. Actually the underground portion is typically served by metro, but most metro trains runs towards suburbs, and also some trains connects Incheon metro network, that connection also done by some suburban trains. I saw very few such metro line around the world.

Line 3 is also used by both metro and suburban train as a reciprocal service on the north-western portion, but that suburban section is mostly underground. The same is applied to line 4. It also connects Incheon metro network, both by suburban train and metro. This hybrid services of line 1, 3 & 4 expanded metro system towards suburb also, without much investment. This is a very good example. 

*I don’t know why they have three different metro company for a single city. I think rather than three different operating company, all these nine lines should be unified under a single company to operate the entire metro network more smoothly.*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> *I don’t know why they have three different metro company for a single city. I think rather than three different operating company, all these nine lines should be unified under a single company to operate the entire metro network more smoothly.*


Why? I don't think that's a very good idea, if other large cities, like Tokyo or Osaka have more than one subway operator


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Seoul metro is the one of the best and strong metro network in Asia, which has crisscrossed not only the entire city are, but also connected the satellite township Incheon (that town also has a separate metro network). It currently has 9 lines— Line *1*, *2*, *3*, *4*, *5*, *6*, *7*, *8* & *9*. A dense network in core city area, and also a good extension towards outer area, made it a very good transportation. The network is mostly underground. All lines are connected with each others, which strengthens the entire network. It is a very good example of a strong metro network. For this reason, most people of the city uses metro, because it reaches every are of the city and suburb, so don’t they need private car.
> 
> The line 1 is the most exception route, because it is used by both metro and suburban train as a reciprocal service. Metro trains goes towards suburb on open air, and suburban trains come in city centre via underground. This is a very good example to expand metro service directly to outer suburbs, without much investing. Both metro and suburban train uses pantograph, so there is no risk of electrocution touching 3rd rail on surface. Actually the underground portion is typically served by metro, but most metro trains runs towards suburbs, and also some trains connects Incheon metro network, that connection also done by some suburban trains. I saw very few such metro line around the world.
> 
> ...


Plenty of interlining in Japan.
Dedicated core network operated by a Metro operator in Crossrail in London, RER in Paris.

Seoul isn't the only example. 

As for different companies, it helps create artificial competition in operations management (customer service) and service delivery (way trains are planned). Also helps with union disruption- an entire city won't go down if one company goes on strike.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
Official Kick off massive 6 level below ground transfer hub project in YOUNGDONGDAERO
Seoul's paper for international design competition 
If Seoul station~Norrangjin to be buried underground(kimi's post) and buried over ground rail road become underground and Seoul station buried then Seoul will be has huge TWO massive underground transfer space in the city.
This youngdongdarero project confirm project but We should keep watch about Seoul station project cause SK government and Seoul city relied on civil investment rather than public money.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

cal_t said:


> Plenty of interlining in Japan.
> Dedicated core network operated by a Metro operator in Crossrail in London, RER in Paris.
> 
> Seoul isn't the only example.
> ...


Hmm, yes, a very good point you have said, and have cleared my confusion. It is better. Thank you for your explanation.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. Here I’m writing.

1) Line 1 will be extended north from Dongducheon Station with five stations to Yeoncheon Station. The existing line is being double-tracked with the introduction of metro trains and services. Construction will complete in 2019. It means it will be more long, and reciprocal operation will be continued towards more north. Has the construction started? 

2) Line 4 will be extended east from Danggogae Station with three stations to serve the Jinjeop development area, Namyangju. Construction will complete in 2020. I have not got any map for such extension. Has the construction started? please write some details with map.

3) Line 5 will be extended east by December 2018 from Sangil-dong Station with three stations to serve Gangil-dong and Hanam (Misa New City, Pungsan development area). I have not got any map for such extension. Has the construction started? please write some details with map. Is line 5 fully underground?

4) I also heard that in future line 5 will be further extended east by March 2020 from Pungsan to Hanam city hall and Geomdan Mountain. Please write some details with map. 

5) Line 7 will be extended west from Bupyeong-gu Office Station to Seoknam Station, offering a transfer to Incheon Subway Line 2 in 2021. It will be the first true Seoul metro line which will connect Incheon metro. Has the construction started? 

6) Line 8 is being extended 6 stations northwards to Byeollae Station of the Gyeongchun Line, with a transfer to Guri Station of Gyeongui-Jungang Line along the way by 2022. This will be a very important extension, because it will create and interchange with two suburban train stations. Peoples who will coming from Chuncheon could take metro from Byeollae, and those who will coming from Yongmun could take metro from Buri. It will reduce the load of the suburban lines at city centre area. I have not got any map for such extension. Has the construction started? please write some details with map. I personally want this extension should be constructed earlier as possible. Is line 8 fully underground?

7) Line 9 is being extended eastward to Korea Veteran's Hospital Station by the end of 2018, offering a transfer to line 8 at Seokchon Station and line 5 at Olympic Park Station. It will be another good extension, which will make the metro network more stronger. Has the construction started?

In a word, Seoul metro network will be more expanded and stronger in near future. Best of luck to Seoul.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Two New mono rail proposal*

According to the report and Seoul's information

Seoul has TWO mono rail or TRAM transportation might be to built in Seoul(proposal)


^^
One is Jamsil MONO RAIL transit
This is surely Mono rail not tram
this proposal suggest by SK architecture firm and choose and Award as 2th winning in design competition

This rail begin from COEX~HYUNDAI HQ~JAMSIL NEW mice complex~Han river park


^^
This is suggested by KORAIL which National Rail company in SK
This transit a part of plan for YOUNGSAN IBD project which over 600m landmark area
They say it is 트램 TRAM but I'm skeptical it built as Tram rather than MONO Rail. Cause it geographically weird to built tram in here. So I guess they confused MONO rail with TRAM.
They want to built like Shinjuku of TOKYO.
anyway This transit begin from Yeoiudo~cross han river~YOUNGSAN station~ETAEWON

I'm not expert about subway or transit So maybe other member more give exact explain about this transit


BWT Shin an sansun New SUBWAY OF seoul
Now FI which selected as subway try to negotiation with SAMSUNG C&T
If SAMSUNG C&T promising and participated on Shin ansansun as guarantee U/C company then project keep fast


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Seoul metro is the one of the best and strong metro network in Asia, which has crisscrossed not only the entire city are, but also connected the satellite township Incheon (that town also has a separate metro network). It currently has 9 lines— Line *1*, *2*, *3*, *4*, *5*, *6*, *7*, *8* & *9*. A dense network in core city area, and also a good extension towards outer area, made it a very good transportation. The network is mostly underground. All lines are connected with each others, which strengthens the entire network. It is a very good example of a strong metro network. For this reason, most people of the city uses metro, because it reaches every are of the city and suburb, so don’t they need private car.
> 
> The line 1 is the most exception route, because it is used by both metro and suburban train as a reciprocal service. Metro trains goes towards suburb on open air, and suburban trains come in city centre via underground. This is a very good example to expand metro service directly to outer suburbs, without much investing. Both metro and suburban train uses pantograph, so there is no risk of electrocution touching 3rd rail on surface. Actually the underground portion is typically served by metro, but most metro trains runs towards suburbs, and also some trains connects Incheon metro network, that connection also done by some suburban trains. I saw very few such metro line around the world.
> 
> ...


I thought only Japanese city like Tokyo and Osaka have a reciprocal service between metro and suburban train. I'm very surprised to know that also Seoul has it!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

New Seoul 2line subway train 
seoul buying 200 unit
1 unit about $900 THOUSAND USD
seat widen from 435㎜ to 480㎜
entrance n exit door between unit to unit widen from 750㎜ to 1200㎜
emergency power plant rithum eon battery
LED lighting
fine dust filtering system PM10
http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2017/05/24/0200000000AKR20170524145800004.HTML?input=1195m


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.gyotongn.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=174762
^^
Seoul selected New M bus company 
M bus commute BUS From Incheon~Jamsil
basic fee is $3


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
Woo e light rail transit(many station)
northern seoul easily access into Bukhan mountain by this train 
Almost completed








^^
subway 9 extension line U/C
this subway pass rich district in seoul
gangnam HYUNDAI GBC TOWER~OYLMPIC STADIUM~nearby LWT 555M~OLYMPIC PARK







^^
Shilm~bong chun tunnel for car raod


----------



## tukangmartabak (Jul 6, 2015)

inno4321 said:


> New Seoul 2line subway train
> seoul buying 200 unit
> 1 unit about $900 THOUSAND USD
> seat widen from 435㎜ to 480㎜
> ...


what? Not used cushion for the seat? Why they choose plastic seat instead cushion?


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

tukangmartabak said:


> what? Not used cushion for the seat? Why they choose plastic seat instead cushion?


You're lucky to get seats at all in Asia- plastic is easier to clean, less wear and tear, cheaper to replace, etc.

I would advocate for plastic in all mass transit, but Western ideals dictate that comfort is a concern to customers, hence why in the Tube and Paris Metro you still find cloth seat cushions.

Personally I also find plastic more hygienic. It doesn't collect dust like the cloth ones do.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

cal_t said:


> You're lucky to get seats at all in Asia- plastic is easier to clean, less wear and tear, cheaper to replace, etc.
> 
> I would advocate for plastic in all mass transit, but Western ideals dictate that comfort is a concern to customers, hence why in the Tube and Paris Metro you still find cloth seat cushions.
> 
> Personally I also find plastic more hygienic. It doesn't collect dust like the cloth ones do.


In Italy all mass transit uses plastic.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://land2025.tistory.com/entry/서울지하철-5호선-연장-하남선
^^
Hanam 5line subway extension u/c




tukangmartabak said:


> what? Not used cushion for the seat? Why they choose plastic seat instead cushion?


^^
Since intentional fire accident in Daegu subway long time ago
at that time many citizens victims

So since that accident Seoul's all subway changed not only seat but also all inside material from cushion to metal kind of material which mean anti flaming


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Seoul Metro Created out of Merger between Two Subway Corporations*



> A new state-run corporation, Seoul Metro, in charge of Seoul's all subway lines has been born in May 31. For the past 23 years, Subway Line No. 1 to 4 have been run by Seoul Metro Corp. while Subway Line No. 5 to 8 by Seoul Metropolitan Rapid Transit Corp.
> 
> A Seoul metropolitan city official said on the same day, "We have come to a conclusion that service won't be improved any more under the current system, with a series of accidents and the mounting debt. The unions of the two metro corporations have agreed to the idea of unifying the organizations."
> 
> ...


http://english.hankyung.com/busines...out-of-merger-between-two-subway-corporations

So, logos will have to be replaced, with no fewer than 280,000 ones to replace.










http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2017/05/31/0200000000AKR20170531048700004.HTML?input=1195m


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
woo e light rail transit's rail road install U/C
this light rail almost completed
people easily go to climb beautiful mountain Buckhansan by riding this train


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
UWEE LIGHT RAIL TRANSIT 13 station 1 subway deposit camp 90% progress!!!!!




^^
SOLSAM station U/C!!


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Seoul diffrent metro companies*



dimlys1994 said:


> Why? I don't think that's a very good idea, if other large cities, like Tokyo or Osaka have more than one subway operator


Well what are the diffrent metro operators in Osaka??

Seoul immediately merged 2 of the 3 companies.
why this was in Seoul, you have to go back 35 years and see for the construction of the lines then. for line 3 and 4 some private capital were used.
then the 2 city lines were integrated in one firm prior the Olympics 1988.
during the 1990' a big construction program were set up by Seoul Gov and Nat. Gov. for lines 5 to 8. this came then in a new company.
finally line 9 is again mostly privately financed and by that in a separate company - but all 9 lines are operating in a single fare system.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

9line extension 3 step u/c 
종합운동장 ∼ 보훈병원 9.14km
8 station
73% PROGRESS 

you can see LWT 555M

사업구간 : 종합운동장~삼전동~방이동~올림픽공원~보훈병원
사업규모 : 총연장 9.14km, 정거장 8개소
※ 환승정거장 : 2개소(8호선 석촌역, 5호선 올림픽공원역)
공사기간 : ’10. 9 ~ '18년말('18년 10월 개통예정)
총사업비 : 1조 1,430억원(국비 40%, 시비 60%)


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
subway 9 line extension u/c


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Subway 5 extension 30% progress 















Subway 5 extension 30% progress 


^^
Seoul night Bus line called 올빼미버스 OWL BUS
driving from midnight to 5 am
11 line moving now
20~35 minutes bus term 
fee is $ 2 usa
full bus map => http://bus.go.kr/nBusMain.jsp


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.newspim.com/news/view/20170613000092

" I think Most Top task of Ministry of land&transfer is 3 line New GTX bullet system open as soon as possible. So I will do my best when i become minister of land&transfer. 
Furthermore *It is need to open 3 new high speed underground bullet line simultaneously* Now A line go ahead. But other 2 line B&C behind procedure." say minister of land&transfer

http://news.mt.co.kr/mtview.php?no=2017040409334580115&outlink=1&ref=https://search.naver.com
"GTX is innovative system. It is like to built KTX train in Seoul Subway. So Sk' capital system will be totally big changed when it completed" say 박민욱 high officer of land&transfer korea.

New 3 GTX!!!!! Maximum speed is 180km average speed is 116km :banana:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

U wee light rail transit almost completed
prepare open!!

























































first light rail transit in seoul
11.4㎞
13 station (3 transfer with other subway)
total 18 bunch 36 units

1 per 2 units moving together
1 per 48seat 126 standing total accommodated 174 people maximum 237 people
first train begin am 5시30분 last train finish at next day am 1
total 19: 30 minute open
19:30 second take from first depature station to finish
rush hour 2: 30 second term in each new train arrived
normal 5~12 minute term
every station AUTO management


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
Shin lim light rail transit 
10 station
2.26% progress
location Road view => http://naver.me/GueGPJyK


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Official Final Plan public announced by Ministry of land&transfer korea and Seoul government today!!

6fl level below ground total 160,000㎡ floor area underground space!
5 New High speed bullet&subway unified station(4~6fl), Public facility/commercial(1~2fl), Bus parking lot(114 bus 3fl)
Make New ground square 240m length 70m wide(35,000 ACCOMMODATION)
Make connected with 14 around building thorough underground 

Detail
-630,000 PER A DAY using this station (450,000 train 180,000bus)
-Now ground car road to buried underground 480m! Among them 240m make square for concert/meeting/celebrate show
-COST $ 1.3 billions(underground project cost 40.7% HYUNDAI group will pay/bullet&train system 59.3%
government will pay
-estimate transfer walking path 107m and, 1minute 51 seconds
-1~2fl public library, museum, exhibition,administration supporting center for foreigners,shopping center,book store, cafe
-Above rendering is primary concept. It begin international design competition ongoing. and make this huge transfer station as world class art station.
-open space which allow sun light directly in to bottom. So station has underground garden&solar pannel in 3fl
-ICT smart station and barrier free&universal design apply

*At the moment 6 global architecture team design this project*
Seoul is going to choose one design
-간삼 gansam+AZPML+WSP consortium(Alejandro Zaero-polo, cannada WSP)
-삼우samwoo+Zaha Hadid+삼안saman consortium
-heerim희림+Snohetta+동명dongmyoung consortium
-혜원까치+KPF(USA)+동해 
-POSCO포스코A&C+Nikken Sekkei+현대종합설계 HYUNDAI consortium
-JUNGLIM정림+Dominique Perrault+유신 consortium


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

I will "Seoul station make as arrived station of TSR(Trans-Siberian Railway ) and TCR(Trans China Railway)"
And Seoul station buried underground and over ground make as public park and underground shopping mall.
Soon or later Ministry of land&transfer and seoul government public announced this final master plan say seoul mayor at WeGO of russia
^^
http://news.donga.com/Main/3/all/20170629/85110587/1#csidx298b1a69882fd1c839f12441a9c6070


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...ins-two-seoul-metro-rolling-stock-orders.html

*Hyundai Rotem wins two Seoul metro rolling stock orders*
21 Jul 2017



















SOUTH KOREA: Seoul Metro has awarded Hyundai Rotem a 176bn won contract to supply 214 metro cars to replace the Line 2 fleet, the supplier announced on July 21.

Deliveries of the 21 10-car trainsets and one four-car trainset are due to take place in 2019-20. The new fleet will feature real-time condition monitoring, as well as 480 mm wide seats, which will be 50 mm wider than those on the existing vehicles

...


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Metro Report
> 
> http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...ins-two-seoul-metro-rolling-stock-orders.html
> 
> ...



^^
Great
New clean car!!
2 line is my most using line among other subway line of seoull
I used to ride this 2 line So it really glad changed to new one!!
it design bumper system prepare crash accident and clean air supply system by filtering 
and total ICT monitoring system which can monitoring every single car simultaneously 

really great deposit table disappear and wider seat!!

http://www.newsis.com/view/?id=NISX20170721_0000047490&cID=10812&pID=10800

Also Korea city train company has awarded Hyundai Rotem contract to supply 50 cars to Seoul 4 line 진접선(총연장 14.9km) 

http://www.newsis.com/view/?id=NISI20170724_0000022622
http://go.seoul.co.kr/news/newsView.php?id=20170725012005&wlog_tag3=naver
^^
Official
Seoul government agreement with Dong buk light rail transit company for New north east seoul light rail transit project

-13.4km
-estimate using population 213,000 per a day
-This line will connected with Woo uee line
-15 station
-1 train deposition camp
-Can transfer with 왕십리(2line· national rail road·bun dang line)~제기동(1line)~고려대(6line)~미아삼거리(4line)~하계(7line)~중계동 은행사거리~상계(4line) 

So this line will be third light rail transit 
first is woo uee line(soon open) and Shilim line(U/C progress)

http://www.fnnews.com/news/201707231946415675
^^
Seoul is going to replace 5,7,8 line's 834 car to New train car
It need support from government due to budget.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

^^ I'm interested to know why they got rid of the overhead shelves.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^shil lim light rail transit 








^^
2.5% progress 












































































diz said:


> ^^ I'm interested to know why they got rid of the overhead shelves.


Cause those overhead shelves useless and block view around.
People didn't put their deposit on there and it bit worry hit other guest's head when they put stuff on there.
Also give open view


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://m.newspim.com/news/view/20170726000260
^^
GTX 3 LINE simultaneously built by Government fund.
GTX is first high speed bullet in metropolitan. 

A,B,C line proposal and among them A part U/C ongoing but other line not yet U/C begin.
So far civil company hesitate to participated on this project due to economical feasibility 

So Korea government decided invest all 3line by national fund.

http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2017/07/27/0200000000AKR20170727159300003.HTML?input=1195m
^^
Today SAMSUNG C&T/HANWAH company suggested paper participated on SHIN AN SAN(43.6㎞) subway of Seoul!!

So my home town first subway speed up!!! 
btw Shin an san line is divided 3 different area and each of them different company will U/C


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
GTX 1/2/3 line overlap with Seoul subway line when completed built by Korea government fund

GTX maximum speed will be 200km per a hour, average speed 100km
Estimate riding guest 300,000 per a day and reduce 50,000 commute cars from road effect expectation when 3 line completed
fee : example 40km length area $3 USD(3400원) Basic fee from $1.6 USD(기본요금 1800원+㎞당 40원) and increase 30 cent per a +km


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

Updated map of Seoul metro:

- Gangnam area revamped with more topological accuracy
- Incheon and Songdo coastline revamped
- Added Ui LRT
- Added Sosa-Wonsi line
- Provision is made for the future inclusion of GTX lines (ex: straight diagonal from Bongeunsa/Samseong to Seoul station)






















Full resolution image:
http://www.inat.fr/metro/seoul/


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

new screen door


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Seoul once has a tram network also, but it was closed during that notorious anti tram sixties. This is a rare photo of Seoul tram.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

zidar fr said:


> Updated map of Seoul metro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^That's an incredible subway system.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Jongro Central Bus Lane*

This project has been talked about for years and years, and it's finally starting. Central bus lanes will be installed on Jongro (between Gwanghwamun and Heunginjimun). Jongro is Seoul's main historical West-East avenue, and this new road will complete the network of central bus lanes. It will be very important for the network, as many BRT lanes went all the way to Jongro from the East or West, but without actually going through Jongro. Here is a picture of the network, which is slightly updated but gives a decent idea of that big gap in Central Seoul.










The 1.2km section west of Gwangwhamun (up to Seodaemun Station) was already completed this April

There are many things to note:
- The number of lanes will be reduced from 8 to 6 (with 2 dedicated to buses, so only 4 remaining for cars)
- The sidewalks will be widened, and obstacles (such as air ventilation units) removed, which will improve pedestrian flow and working environments for merchants on the side of the street
- The speed of the buses on the entire 2.8 km sections will increase from 13.5 to 17.7kph.
- Conversely, the average speed on the other lanes will probably drop from 17.7 to 13.4kph.
- New and more convenient pedestrian crossings to be added
- The bus station platforms will be removable / foldable (a world first). This is because the road hosts various events and festivals, such as the parade on Buddha's Birthday, which necessitate the whole width of the road.

Construction will begin in September and be completed before the end of the year. 


















http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2017/08/28/0200000000AKR20170828065900004.HTML?input=1195m


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
woo ui light rail
testing drive
automatic drive system
All trains system and station will be manage by auto(without human's guide&driving) after testing term finished.





^^
station

BTW Today I saw New subway train moving testing drive in SADANG station, 2 line.
engineer ride in there and check system and vibration. 
Now Seoul subway step by step substitute old train with NEW TRAIN


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Capacity Increase on Subway Line 9*

Subway Line 9, aka the "hell line" due to its congestion, will introduce 6-car trains from tomorrow.

Marred by low capacity and high demand, the line has struggled to increase capacity since its opening. The next year should finally improve the situation.

At the opening of the line in 2009, they were only 24 trains of 4 cars, which improved in 2011 with the addition of 12 trains. But then, with the expansion of the line to Gangnam area in 2015, demand increased drastically, and the number of trains remained unchanged (so the frequency decreased). Stress on the system grew, despite the addition of 4 new trains through 2016 and early 2017, bringing the total to 40 trains
(160 cars).

In 2018, introduction of new trains will finally be consequential, with the introduction of many cars.

From tomorrow, we will see 3 6-train cars introduced for express service, which is always welcome, but won't improve the situation much overall.

However, by June 2018, the plan is to increase to 17 6-train cars, and 28 4-train cars, for a total of 214 cars (45 trains), a 34% improvement compared to today.

Then, by December 2018, the line will be extended eastwards in the busy Songpa-gu area, and all 45 trains will have 6 cars (270 cars in total, although the line extension will bring down the frequency, so congestion should not improve significantly at that time). Apparently, by 2019, they will add 4 new trains to bring the total to 49 trains.

I still believe that despite the number of cars potentially growing from 160 to potentially 294 (+84%), the line will be quite crowded. In the end, I wouldn't be surprised if trains were further increased to 8 cars (at least for express service).

Also, this information comes from SMG, but labor unions are saying that the introduction of new trains, which require testing (juggling between cars of different size, and managing local and express service), may not realistically be done within the timeline announced by city hall to the public. So do expect potential delays in the introduction of these new trainsets.

http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2017/12/29/0200000000AKR20171229057000004.HTML?input=1195m

http://www.fnnews.com/news/201712281628232514

http://www.naeil.com/news_view/?id_art=261235

http://news.kbs.co.kr/news/view.do?ncd=3578318&ref=A


----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)

How many daily passengers carries line 9? And how manu passengers will transport the linea with the new extension?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Extension of AREX to Incheon Terminal 2*

On January 13th, the Airport Railroad (AREX) Line was extended by one station to Incheon International Airport Terminal 2 (the line is extended by 5.8 km), ahead of the opening of the new terminal on January 18th.










http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/photos/1990000000.html?cid=PYH20180116204000004&input=1196m










http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=001&aid=0009136545


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Bid for Shin an san line POSCO+NH vs SAMSUNG E&T+NH LIFE*

http://news1.kr/articles/?3218277


----------



## kyah117 (Jan 24, 2010)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Extension of AREX to Incheon Terminal 2*


Coming back from Korea, AREX is quite impressive of efficiency ! Simple, fast and not that expensive. 

Well, the entire public transport system of Seoul is impressive. And clean compared to Europe.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

kyah117 said:


> Coming back from Korea, AREX is quite impressive of efficiency ! Simple, fast and not that expensive.
> 
> Well, the entire public transport system of Seoul is impressive. And clean compared to Europe.


Probably Seoul has one of the best and extensive transport system of the world.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/me...ro-operators-sign-co-operation-agreement.html

*Seoul and Barcelona metro operators sign co-operation agreement*
14 Mar 2018



















INTERNATIONAL: Barcelona metro operator TMB and Seoul Metro signed a two-year technical co-operation agreement on March 6.

The two operators plan to assist each other in technical and management innovation through sharing experiences and good practice. This would initially focus on automation and digitisation, which TMB calls ‘the dominant trends in future transport’

...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Shinhan Bank Consortium selected as preferred bedder for GTX Line A*

So, I don't report on all updates (especially ones so far away from opening), but this one is fairly significant.

MOLIT has just announced today that a consortium led by Shinhan Bank has been selected as the preferred bidder to build GTX Line A, beating out Hyundai E&C, which comes as a bit of a surprise as Hyundai was considered the favorite.

The consortium include Consus Asset Management, Dohwa Engineering, Shinwoo ENG, Daelim Industrial, Daewoo E&C, SK E&C and Hanjin Heavy Industries.

If the contract is confirmed, construction is scheduled to start before the end of the year, for an opening in 2023. The line will run from Dongtan to Paju, with stops at Seongnam, Suseo, Samseong, Seoul Station, Yeonsinnae, Daegok and Kintex. The Dongtan-Suseo station is already built and part of the SRT line, and the Suseo-Samseong construction started last year already, for an opening planned in 2021.

One of the main differences between Hyundai and Shinhan was that Hyundai proposed adding a stop at Seoul City Hall, while Shinhan added no station but proposed implementing a discount scheme for the SRT.

I think this is the better proposal, as adding a station at City Hall (located near Seoul Station) kind of defeated the purpose of this high-speed line. City Hall and Seoul Station are already linked by Line 1, and the Shinbundang Line will connect the stations as well, so there was little need for an extra connecting line between the two.

As for the Shinbundang Line, it will share some of the tracks with GTX. The final design of the Shinbundang has the line extended north from Gangnam to Shinsa (already under construction), and then cross the river to Seobinggo, National Museum of Korea, Yongsan Station, Seoul Station, City Hall, Sangmyeong University, Dokbawi, Eunpyeong, Jingwan, Samsong, so they've removed the projected brand they add around Noksapyeong (with some of the trains terminating at Yongsan, and others going directly through to Seoul Station). Also a good choice I believe, as although the line will be a little less straight, removing the two branches should limit costs while making it more convenient.










http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2018/04/26/0200000000AKR20180426178151003.HTML?input=1195m


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Shinhan Bank Consortium selected as preferred bedder for GTX Line A*
> 
> So, I don't report on all updates (especially ones so far away from opening), but this one is fairly significant.
> 
> ...


^^
good 
Not confirm but Seoul city hall station maybe plus in above GTX a line
that case two station very closed between Seoul station n seoul city hall satation


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of Migeum Station (Shinbundang Line)*

On Saturday April 28th, Migeum Station opened on the Shinbundang Line, now allowing people to transfer more easily from or to the Bundang Line. There was already a connection at the next station (Jeongja), so I'm not exactly sure this is a huge improvement, but nonetheless...










http://go.seoul.co.kr/news/newsView.php?id=20180426012030&wlog_tag3=naver


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ new Migeum station on Shinbundang Line









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:美金02.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:美金01.jpg


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

new trains on Line 2





































source: https://twitter.com/Kojects/status/990103205236297729


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

*Seohae Line Begins Service*
The Seohae Line began services yesterday, June 16th, operating over 23.3km of track between Sosa Station in Bucheon and terminating in Wonsi Station in Ansan. Currently, transfers exist at Sosa Station to Seoul Metro Line 1 and Choji Station (again, in Ansan) to Seoul Metro Line 4. 

The majority of the line as it currently exists sits in Siheung--which is seeing a number of major real estate developments around its new stations--and Ansan. The vast majority of the track is underground, with a short overground section between the 5th and 6th stations of the line; there are a total of 12 stations. Currently, the line is serviced by 4-car sets of Class 391000 metro trains, versions of the Class 3X1000 used on multiple other Korail lines throughout the country.

This section of Seohae Line is the Sosa-Wonsi Line, a small section of a far longer future Seohae Line. By the mid-2020's, the line will be extended north to Daegok Station in Goyang, and far southerly to Hongseong, in Chungcheongnam-do, where it would meet with the Janghang Line along Korea's central western coast. This entire line would then be upgraded to 250km/service standards









image: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seohae_Line#/media/File:Seoul_Metro_Seohae_Line_train.jpg








image: https://namu.wiki/w/파일:attachment/b0126584_5205a466cf742.jpg


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

And here are some photos of the stations of the newly opened Seohae Line. They're all pretty much the same.

Sosa station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:서해선_소사역_승강장.jpg

Sosaeul station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:서해선_소새울역_승강장.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:서해선_소새울역_역명판.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:소새울역_1번_출입구_폴사인.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:소새울역_3번_출입구.jpg


----------



## Wouter999 (Jan 28, 2007)

I found that in the Seoul Subway a very nice and clear map is used to indicate all the lines of the system topographically (including projects). Back home I searched the internet to find this map, but even the link that is given on the map itself, gave no results. Does anyone have a link (or picture) of the map that is used in the Seoul Subway stations?


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Shinbundang line extension. connected between gangnam n yongsan
20180615_134711 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서



Wouter999 said:


> I found that in the Seoul Subway a very nice and clear map is used to indicate all the lines of the system topographically (including projects). Back home I searched the internet to find this map, but even the link that is given on the map itself, gave no results. Does anyone have a link (or picture) of the map that is used in the Seoul Subway stations?


https://map.naver.com/?menu=subway&region=1000


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

What is the status of the extension of the Gyeongui–Jungang Line from Munsan to Dorasan station? It seems this stretch is currently only served by the DMZ Train, but I have read on Wikipedia that upgrades to metropolitan rail service were supposed to begin this year for completion some time after 2020.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Seoul Subway control center*


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Snazzy; where’s this being built?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

AREX platforms at Magongnaru station will open 2018.09.29

https://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/마곡나루역


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Opening of Sinnae station (Line 6) earlier this month









https://www.yna.co.kr/view/PYH20191222071900013









https://i.postimg.cc/3J1yvZ7M/Sinnae2.jpg


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Construction of Sa-ri Station on Suin Line (opening August 2020)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


updated photo:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Sari_Starion20200101_135840.jpg


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

So, to keep track of all the projects regarding urban rail in Korea, I have listed them all below. Not quite all of them, but those under construction or with realistic chances of being built at some point in the not so far future. I've also added to a link to an article about each project which has a good picture of what the extension will look like. The article itself might be old or not relevant, so just take a look at the map if you want:

*Seoul Capital Area*
Line 1: extension of subway service from Soyosan to Yeoncheon using the existing Gyeongwon Line. Opening planned in 2022.
https://www.yna.co.kr/view/AKR20171115052500060

Line 3: eastern extension of 10km to Hanam City Hall Station (future Line 5) through the Gyosan New Town under planning. This project is still in its planning phase.
http://www.ctnews.co.kr/sub_read.html?uid=30876

Line 4: construction of a 14.2km eastern extension to Jinjeop with 4 new stations. Opening planned for next year
http://www.cenews.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=9286

Line 5: construction of an eastern extension to the line from Sangildong to Hanam City, with 5 new stations on 7.7km. The line will open in two phases, one to open this June, and one this December. There are also various proposals for further extensions to Line 5, especially West of Banghwa Station
https://www.hankookilbo.com/News/Read/201905271370720710

Line 7: The construction of a 2-station extension to Seoknam Station (Incheon Line 2) is almost completed and should open in early 2021. A further extension to Cheongna International City is planned to start construction next year. On the Northeast end of the line, a 13.6km extension to Goeup just started construction, and a further extension to Pocheon is planned
http://www.incheontoday.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=114966
http://www.incheontoday.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=115149
https://www.ui4u.go.kr/depart/contents.do?mId=0210020000

Line 8: Construction of the Byeollae Line, a 11.4km extension with 5 new stations across the Han River. Opeening is scheduled for 2023. There are also plans for a southern extension to Pangyo, but this has not been approved yet
http://news1.kr/articles/?3064739
http://m.biz-m.kr/view.php?key=20190312010004270

Line 9: Phase 4 of the line is under planning, with a goal to open by 2027 a 4 station extension to Godeok Station in eastern Seoul
http://www.asiatoday.co.kr/view.php?key=20190613010007835

Incheon Line 1: An extra station (Songdo Landmark City) will be added in Songdo an open in early 2021. There will also be a northern extension to Geomam New Town to start construction in the coming years
http://www.incheonilbo.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=988495
https://www.yna.co.kr/view/AKR20180108118700065

Incheon Line 2: Extensions to the line on both the northern and southern ends are planned, but none have been approved yet
https://idtc.tistory.com/2936

Gyeongui-Jungang Line: Service will be brought 1 station closer to the DMZ with the opening of Imjingak Station in March 2020, using the existing line
https://www.kyeonggi.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=2116698

Suin Line: the last phase of the Suin Line will open to the public this August, extending service from Oido to Suwon, partially sharing tracks with Line 4, and then on newly built dedicated lines from Hanyang University at Ansan Station to Suwon. The line will then be merged with the Bundang Line to bring continuous service from Incheon to Cheongnyangni
https://www.yna.co.kr/view/AKR20110322137500061

Shinbundang Line: the first extension underway (a bit under 3km) will open in early 2022 between Gangnam and Sinsa. The line will then be built further North to Yongsan Station, but the construction is delayed until the Yongsan base is vacated by the US military. There are further extensions plans to the North, but they have not been approved yet. On the southern end, a further extension from Gwanggyo to Homaesil in western Suwon was approved a few days ago and should start construction in 3 years
https://www.mk.co.kr/news/realestate/view/2017/05/309959/
http://www.wikileaks-kr.org/news/articleView.html?idxno=64048
https://news.joins.com/article/23682605

Gyeonggang Line: The line will be extended westward, and this extension is more often referred to as the Pangyo-Wolgot Line, on a 40km section, going through the towns of Anyang, Gwangmyeong and Siheung. Construction will begin next year
http://www.busan.com/view/busan/view.php?code=2019021716502220024

Seohae Line: The northern section of the line to Daegok (18.3km) will open in 2021.
https://sam2843.tistory.com/29

UI-Sinseol Line: The construction of a 3 station extension to the North-East to Banghak Station on Line 4. Planning is being finalized, but we’re still a few years away from construction
http://m.newspim.com/news/view/20190220000279

Sillim Line: New 7.7km light rail line under construction in the South-West part of Seoul, from Seoul National University to Saetgang in Yeouido. Construction is well underway and the line will open to the public in early 2022.
http://biz.newdaily.co.kr/site/data/html/2016/08/25/2016082510089.html

Dongbuk Line: New 13.4km light rail line under construction in the North-East part of Seoul, from Wangsimni to Sanggye. The groundbreaking ceremony was held a few months ago, and actual construction is about to start. Opening planned for 2024.
http://www.koreaittimes.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=94816

Sinansan Line: New commuter rail line under construction from Yeouido to the South-West of Gyeonggi-do, with one brand going to Ansan and the other one to Hwaseong (Songsan Theme Park). The total length will be 29.7km for one line, and 34km for the other. The groundbreaking ceremony was held in September, and the opening is planned for 2024. Some sections of the tracks will be shared with the Wolgot-Pangyo Line and the Seohae Line. There are also plans to extend the line from Yeouido Station to Seoul Station
http://biz.khan.co.kr/khan_art_view.html?artid=201908221825001&code=920100

Mokdong Line: Light rail line from Dangsan Station to Sinwol Station, construction to start in a few years
http://m.newspim.com/news/view/20190220000287

Wirye-Sinsa Line: New 14.7km light rail line between Wirye New Town and Sinsa in Seoul. Construction to start in 2022
https://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/07/10/2019071002218.html

Indeogwon-Dongtan Line: A 33.7km line in the south part of Gyeonggi Province between Indeogweon (Line 4) and Dongtan (GTX A)
https://eastsky3483.tistory.com/123

Wirye Line: A tram line to be built in the new town of Wirye just South East of Seoul. The length will be 5.4km, and construction will start in a few years
http://news.bizwatch.co.kr/article/real_estate/2019/07/04/0012

Other lines proposed include the following: Seobu Line, Gangbukhoengdan Line, Myeonmok Line, Nangokseon (which is a branch of the Sillim line), Wonjong-Hongik University Line, Wirye- Gwacheon Line, Seongnam subway Line 2 (more advanced than Line 1), Suwon Line 1 (tram line)

GTX:

GTX A: Construction of the express commuter rail line started in earnest in the second half of this year. The line will link Unjeong (Paju) with Dongtan (Hwaseong) over a distance of 83.3km with 10 stations

GTX B: The line was approved in late 2019, and the plan is for construction to start in 2022. It will be 80.1-km long with 14 stations, with new tracks from Songdo to Cheongnyangni (around 50km), then use the existing Gyeongchun Line tracks to Maseok (30.2km)

GTX C: The line was approved in late 2018, and the plan is for construction to start in 2021. It will be 74.2-km long with 10 stations, from Deokjeong to Suwon. It will use the existing tracks from Deokjeong to Dobongsan (18km), then new tracks from Changdong to Geumjeong (42km), and finally the existing Gyeongbu Line tracks on the 14km section to Suwon
http://www.donga.com/news/article/all/20190822/97061230/1

GTX D: The government announced that it is studying the building of a new West-East GTX Line, and will make an official announcement soon. The line is expected to go connect Incheon (Geomdan, Incheon Airport, Cheongna?) to the East part of Gyeonggi-do (Hanam?) through the southern part of Seoul (Jamsil, Samseong, Gangnam, Express Bus Terminal, Yeouido, Sadang, Yeongdeungpo, Gimpo?)


*Busan*

Line 5: Also known as the Sasang-Hadan Line, this is a line in southwest Busan. First phase will be completed in 2022, but there are additional phases in planning in Gangseo which will start construction soon
https://www.yna.co.kr/view/AKR20170913135500051
https://m.mt.co.kr/renew/view.html?no=2018040411455718933&googleamp

Yangsan Line: A short line to link Line 1 and Line 2 just North of Busan in the city of Yangsan. Started construction about 2 years ago
http://www.kookje.co.kr/news2011/asp/newsbody.asp?code=0300&key=20170719.22001001759

Donghae Line: realignment of the original line and extension of the subway service from Gijang station all the way to Ulsan (Taehwagang Station). Construction has been painfully slow, but is scheduled to be completed by next year.
http://www.dsnews.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=776

Gyeongjeon Line: new line to connect more directly Busan (Bujeon Station) to Changwon, and which connects with the Donghae Line. The line should be completed this year, but it’s still unsure if and how much subway service will be offered. 
http://www.knnews.co.kr/news/articleView.php?idxno=1195766

Oryukdo Line: a tramway line which could start fairly soon and go South on Oryuk Island from Kyungsung University-Pukyong Nat'l University Station on Line 2
http://www.mcnews.co.kr/sub_read.html?uid=65943&section=sc1

Other lines proposed include the following: Songdo Line, C-Bay Park Line, but they are fairly unlikely to be built any time soon

*Daegu*

Daegu metropolitan railroad: a project mostly using the original Gyeongbu Line to bring commuter rail service in and around Daegu from Gumi to Gyeongsan. New stations to be built as part of this project are Seodaegu, Sagok, Buksam, Waegwan Industrial Complex. Construction started last year with an opening planned for 2023.
https://news.bbsi.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=874479

Daegu subway Line 4: this is a major project, but still under early planning. It is once again a circular line, which hasn’t been finalized yet. Construction will probably not start within the next few years


*Daejeon*

Daejeon subway Line 2: this will actually be a tram. Also a circular line, it has been financially approved, but is still a couple of years away from starting construction
http://www.newstnt.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=28104

Chungcheong metropolitan railroad: similar to the Daegu metropolitan railroad, the existing railway would be used to provide subway service around Daejeon from Sintanjin Station to Gyeryong. Construction is scheduled to start in 2021
http://www.mediaboot.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=13349


*Gwangju*

Gwangju subway Line 2 recently started construction. This circular line will be finished in 3 phases, around 2025
https://eastsky3483.tistory.com/57


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Renovation to start on 12 stations in central Seoul*

Seoul City has announced its plans to expand the station renovations to include 12 stations in total on Line 1 and Line 4 in central Seoul.

The cost of the entire project will be KRW 250 bn, financed entirely by Seoul City.

The stations are:

Seoul Station, Jonggak, Jongro 3-ga, Jongro 5-ga, Dongdaemun, Sinseol-dong, Jegi-dong, Cheongnyangni (Line 1, built in 1974)
Seoul Station, Mia, Ssangmun, Hansung University Station (Line 4, built in 1985)

Renovation will include changes to the HVAC system, addition of new elevators, replacement of all walls, floors and ceilings, creating new rest spaces, adding modern convenience displays, and giving stations their own individual style.

Construction will be done in different phases, but the target is for all 12 stations to be completely renovated by May 2021.



























[단독] 서울역 동대문 미아 등 12개 지하철驛 전면 리모델링


단독 서울역 동대문 미아 등 12개 지하철驛 전면 리모델링 1·4호선 리모델링 12驛 리스트·사업계획 입수 종로1·3·5 신설·제기·청량리, 쌍문·한성대입구 市 전면 보수, 냉방 해결 내년까지 2500억 투입




news.chosun.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of limited subway service to Imjingang Station on the Gyeongui-Jungang Line*

Service on the Gyeongui-Jungang Line from Munsan Station to Imjingang Station (6km away) began on March 28th. The line was of course already existing, but was electrified to bring subway service. It will take 56 minutes to reach Imjingang Station from Seoul Station. Only 4 trains will actually serve Imjingang Station on week days (and 8 during the week end).

Next year, electrification will also begin to add one more station to the Gyeongui-Jungang Line subway, to Dorasan Station, a further 3.5km away from Imjingang.

Imjingang (Imjin River) is a place that saw a lot of conflict during the Korean War, and the current station is on the South Bank. Across the river is the Civilian Control Line (where Dorasan Station is located, just next to the DMZ). Imjingang has a sort of theme park dedicated to the Korean War and is the closest to the frontlines that regular Korean people can easily access. To reach Dorasan, you need to cross the river (through the Freedom Bridge, which was rebuilt a couple of decades ago, although the other original rail bridge right next to it was destroyed during the war and is still in ruins just next to the Freedom Bridge).

So, not a revolution for transport, but a symbolic expansion to the subway system at its closest to the DMZ.




































경의선 문산역∼임진강역 전철 내일부터 운행


경의선 문산역에서 임진강역을 오가는 셔틀 전동열차가 내일(28일)부터 운행됩니다. 코레일은 셔틀 전동열...




news.kbs.co.kr













철도공단, 경의선 문산역~임진강역 전철 개통


한국철도시설공단은 경의선 문산역∼임진강역 6km 전철화 공사를 완료해 28일 개통한다고 밝혔다.공단은 그동안 비전철구간으로 운행된 문산역～임진강역 구간 전철화 사업을 위해 사업비 약 390억원을 투입해 기존 선로 개량과 임진강 역사를 증축했다.이번 개통으로 문산역까지는 전철, 문산역에서 임진강역은 디젤로 운행하던 것을 서울역에서 임진강역까지 전철로 56분에 이동할 수 있게 된다. 이에 임진각과 민통선 평화관광 이용객들의 교통편의가 크게 개선될 것으로 기대하고 있다.또한 임진강역부터 도라산역까지 3.7km를 전철화하는 사업도...



www.dailian.co.kr







https://www.yna.co.kr/view/AKR202003261413000


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Renovation to start on 12 stations in central Seoul*
> 
> Seoul City has announced its plans to expand the station renovations to include 12 stations in total on Line 1 and Line 4 in central Seoul.
> 
> ...


*Selection of the winning architectural proposals for Seoul Station, Jonggak Station, Jongno 3-ga Station, Jegi-dong Station and Cheongnyangni Station*

Seoul Station

























































Jonggak Station














































Jongno 3-ga Station




























Jegi-dong Station











Cheongnyangni Station
























PROJECT SEOUL







project.seoul.go.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*New Cheongnyangni Transfer Station Complex*

The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure and Transport has announced its plans to build a major transportation complex at Cheongnyangni Station, in conjunction with the planned opening of the GTX Lines B and C.

Currently, there are 6 types of service to Cheongnyangni:

Gangneung Line (aka. Gyeonggang Line), with KTX service to Gangneung
Jungang Line, with ITX and Mugunghwa traffic to the end of the Jungang Line
 in Yeongcheon

Gyeongchun Line, with subway and ITX-Cheongchun service to Chuncheon
Gyeongui-Junang Line, with subway service from Imjingang to Jipyeong
Bundang Line, with subway service to Suwon
Subway Line 1, with subway service on the entire line

Obviously, there are some express and limited services, but these are the basic 6 types of lines which use Cheongnyangni Station. Currently, Cheongnyangni isn't really a "transfer complex". Apart from Subway Line 1, all other service use regular rail lines, so the station feels like a train station with simply different platforms for different kinds of services. Line 1 is the exception, but it's not located directly underneath the station, but is a couple of hundred meters away and is connected through a simple corridor.

In the future, there will be no fewer than 4 additional types of services at Cheongnyangni Station:

GTX B, with service from Songdo to Maseok
GTX C, with service from Suwon to Deokjeong
Myeonmok Line, a short light subway line under planning from Cheongnyangni to Sinnae
Gangbukhoengdan Line, a line which not only scores 28 points in scrabble, but would connect Cheongnyangni with Mokdong in the shape of an arc-circle passing North of Jongno.

Cheongnyangni would only become one of 3 stations in Seoul with 2 GTX Lines (along with Samseong and Seoul Stations). Right now, none of the lines have become construction, but the GTX Lines may end up being completed by 2027 or so, so this plan to redevelop the station is expected to fully take shape in the next 5 to 10 years.

Amongst the existing service, the Gyeongchun Line will be extended to Sokcho (construction to start this year), the Jungang Line will be drastically improved (becoming fully operational by 2022), and the Gyeonggang Line will then connect with the Donghae Line (probably becoming fully operational by 2023).

So, Cheongnyangni will become a juggernaut of a station, and MOLIT has therefore announced its plans to transform it into a major complex station, with the addition of these 4 new lines, as well as a transfer complex for buses (apparently, there are currently 66(!) bus lines going through Cheongnyangni), and more commercial spaces. Paris La Défense and San Francisco Salesforece Transbay Transit Center are apparently being benchmarked for this project, although without looking so far, Dongdaegu Station can also serve as a sort of blueprint for this project.

This announcement is both major news, due to the scale of the project, and also a bit of a non-announcement, since it was already a foregone conclusion that the station would have to be redeveloped. Actually, the current station complex was completed around 2010, so it's already fairly new, so it will probably serve as a base for future expansion of the complex.

There is one thing that I don't completely know for sure, which is the track sharing of the GTX B line. Initially, the line was supposed to have its eastern terminal at Cheongnyangni, but then, they decided to extend the line eastward sharing tracks with the Jungang Line to Mangu, and then with the Gyeongchun Line to Maseok. I can't find a clear answer, but I believe that the plan which was financially approved last August was to also build separate tracks (underground) for the GTX Line from Cheongnyangni to Mangu as well (a section of around 5 km). This would to me be absolutely crucial, as the section of tracks between Cheongnyangni and Mangu is the most crowded in the country, with 157 daily trains for a capacity of 163 (as of 2018, this might have changed slightly). If the GTX line isn't built separately from Cheongnyangni to Mangu, it would be impossible to have frequent and high speed GTX service on the line, or at least without dramatically reducing the service on the other lines.

This brings me to my final point, which is the saturation of the line. The Jungang Line (including the Gyeongwon Line section south of Cheongnynangni) is completely saturated from Mangu to Cheongnyangni, and also quite saturated to Wangsimni and Seoul Station. This has actually been the case for decades, and a solution had not be found so far. The lines are no quadruple-tracked, and it's very complicated to do so due to the fact that there are roads and housing units right next to the tracks pretty much all the way from Mangu to Seoul Station.

This fact explains many things. For example, the Gyeongui-Jungang Line is known for its low frequency, and therefore lower usage, even in its central Seoul section where it actually connects important and populated areas. It's also why they had to lower service on the Gyeongui-Jungang Line to offer KTX service from Seoul Station or even Incheon airport during the Pyeongchang Olympics. Similarly, the Bundang Line station was officially extended to Cheongnyangni 2 years ago, but only a few trains actually go north of Cheongnyangni. The complains about the fairly low traffic on the regular train lines using Cheongnyangni Station (Gyeonggang, Jungang, Gyeongchun) are also due to this saturation. These lines to offer service to areas relatively less densely populated, but one may wonder if the relative slower development of these areas is partly due to the lower rail connectivity with Seoul. With the extension of the Gyeongchun line to Sokcho, the connection of the Gyeonggang Line with the Donghae Line, as well as the nearly completed upgrade to the Jungang Line and the introduction of EMU 250 trains, these problems are not going away any time soon.
For these reasons, it is to me paramount that the GTX Line B be built underground up to Mangu to not further decrease the service and exacerbate problems. I think that this is what was decided last year (it's not entirely clear according to the articles I read which were sometimes conflicting). If indeed they build separate GTX Line B tracks to Mangu, that will not worsen the situation, and even slightly improve it for people living up to Maseok on the Gyeongchun Line which will have increased service with the GTX service on the Gyeongchun Line (which is not saturated, so the GTX should mean higher frequency of trains in total from Sinnae to Maseok).
But what's even more interesting is whether or not the GTX Line B (if indeed built underground) can alleviate some of the problems of saturation of the line. And I think this matter has not been finalized by the authorities. The double tracks built for GTX service seem to be able to hold a bit more service than only GTX traffic. With GTX being a sort of a hybrid between a subway and a commuter rail, its frequency will be a bit lower than that of subway. This is why the GTX A will be able to partly share tracks with SRT, and the GTX C with subway Line 1. So, this might be what they will try to do here, to bring some service from some other lines on the section of GTX tracks between Mangu and Cheongnyangni. The best candidate would likely be Gyeongchun Line traffic, which would allow the rest of the existing line to be dedicated to Gyeonggui-Jungang Service as well as train service to the Gyeonggang and Jungang Line. There are probably other alternative as well, such as having the GTX tracks be shared with the train services instead of sharing with the Gyeongchun subway service. There are other alternatives as well, and all depend on how they build the station platforms, which track is near which one and where in the network they set the connections for the lines to merge or separate. This is more a question of practical complex engineering than policy. But in all cases, if they do manage to take benefit of GTX to reduce saturation on the existing lines, this would be very important. Not only would GTX service (and Myeonmok and Gangbukhoengdan subway lines) would be added to the system, but if they find a way to use this line to absorb some traffic on the existing line, this could create additional benefits such as increasing the traffic of all the other lines passing through Cheongnyangni Station and which are currently suffering from the low frequency (Bundang Line, Gyeongui-Jungang Line, Gyeongchun Line, train service on the Jungang and Gyeonggang Line)












부동산민족(명문부동산) : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com










“청량리역 지하서 GTX-버스-택시 환승”


이르면 2027년 서울 동대문구 청량리역 지하에 광역환승센터가 들어선다. 기존 66개 버스 노선과 수도권 광역급행철도(GTX)-B, C노선과 면목선, 강북횡단선 등 4개 신설 노…



www.donga.com













청량리역, 광역교통 허브로 바뀐다


서울 동대문구 청량리역이 10개 노선이 지나는 수도권 광역교통 허브로 다시 태어난다. 국토교통부 대도시권광역교통위원회는 서울시, 한국철도시설공단, 한국철도공사와 함께 청량리역을 강북의 활성화 거점으로 육..




www.sedaily.com













국토부 “109년 역사 청량리역, 수도권 광역교통 허브 탈바꿈”


109년 역사의 청량리역이 교통·일자리 등이 어우러지는 수도권 광역교통 허브로 재탄생한다.국토교통부(장관 김현미) 대도시권광역교통위원회(위원장 최기주, 이하 대광위)는 서울특별시(시장 박원순), 한국철도시설공단(이사장 김상균), 한국철도공사(사장 손병석) 등과 함께 청량리역을 강북의 활성화 거점으로 육성하기 위한 ‘청량리역 공간구조 개선 및 광역환승센터 기본구상 연구용역’에 본격 착수한다고 밝혔다.본 용역은 대도시권 광역교통의 기본구상인 ‘광역교통 2030’의 일환으로 수도권광역급행철도(GTX)를 중심으로 연계성을 강화해 환승시간을




www.electimes.com


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Step by step Seoul metro is being extended. The latest extension is of line 6, towards Sinhae. This small extension is now connected with the suburban rail line.

I hope the line 5 east extension and line 7 extensions to Incheon will be completed in this year. Then it will be a truly integrated metropolitan metro system.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Delays to Shinbundang Line Northern Extension*

The MOLIT released earlier this week a status update for the Shinbundang Line. Right now, the Shinbundang Line as opened in two phases from Gangnam to Gwanggyo. An additional southern extension to Homaesil in Suwon was approved in late 2019 and will start construction within the next couple of years.

However, this update is regarding the northern extension, which is probably the most important one as it is in the middle of Seoul. For reminder, the extension of the line from Gangnam station to Yongsan station was approved years ago already. Construction of the extension from Gangnam to Shinsa along the Gangnam avenue (2.5km) already started over 3 years ago. In the "good news" category, the opening of this new extension is still planned for early 2022 (only 5 years after the start of construction), which is reassuring given that delays can be frequent, especially for construction on such a busy section. It will therefore open in less than 2 years with 3 stops (Shinnonyeon, Nonhyeon, Shinsa).

North of Shinsa (5.3km to Yongsan station) however, construction has not begun, and this project is being delayed. The issue here is the Yongsan Garrison, which is in the process of being returned by the US to Korea. The process is taking longer than expected, mostly due to the two countries disagreeing on who should bear the costs of the cleaning up of all the pollution on the site. Since the subway will be built underneath the garrison, it cannot start until this issue is solved, which could still take a couple of years. Officially, the new date for the completion is now 2027, which basically means that construction would start in 2022. Of course, further delays are still a possibility.

Up until now, between Sinsa and Yongsan Station, 2 additional stations were to be built: Dongbinggo and National Museum of Korea. However, Seoul City and Yongsan-gu are now pushing for one more intermediate station, under the working name "Bogwang Station" to be built, around 1km east of Dongbinggo. This Bogwang Station would be located around the Hanam District 3 and Hanam District 4 which are about to be redeveloped (and which I talked about in Seoul Projects and Construction thread). While I usually don't like the adding of intermediate stations, this one could make sense. It's a populated area, which will become even more so attractive in the future (there could even be a Hyundai Department Store in the Hanam District 3). The area is hilly, and lacks major roads, so is not so easy to access, and lacks subway service (not too many buses either). Having a new station here could make sense. I think the exact feasibility would depend on how much the line would "drift" with this new extension, its distance with the planned Dongbinggo station, or even if it's possible to link it with Hannam Station (which I doubt it is).

Finally, one final consideration is the extension of the Shinbundang Line further north from Yongsan station. The extension plan's feasibility study results are expected to be announced in June, from Yongsan to Samsong (through Seoul Station, Gwanghwamun, etc...), and the results are likely to be negative. If that's indeed the case the additional extension north of Yongsan would go back to the drawing board, back to questions about having two branches, sharing tracks with GTX A, or increasing the number of station in the CBD section. Top of the hat, my preferred proposal if they have to redraw the line: Yongsan-Hyochang Park-Cheongpa, Seoul Station, City Hall, Gwanghwamun (with merger with Gyeongbokgung Station on Line 3)-Sammyeong University-Dokbawi-Eunpyeong-Samsong. And for those interested in the far future (aka. no opening before 2040 or so), there are also plans to further extend the line from Samsong to Kintex.


















[단독] ‘신분당선 용산역’ 2025년 완공 불가...신사역만 정상개통


‘신분당선 용산 연장’ 완공일이 연기된다. 앞서 국토교통부는 신분당선 용산 연장의 완공 예정 시기를 오는 2025년으로 계획했지만 현재로선 완공 예정일을 예단할 수 없게 됐다.25일 민간투자업계에 따르면 신분당선 용산 연장 공사는 현재 강남역-신사역 구간에서만 진행되고 있다. 반면 신사역~용산역 구간은 착공 시작조차 하지 못한 상태다.해당 구간 착공이 지연되고 있는 이유는 국방부와 한미 연합사 간 용산 미군기지 토지 정화비용 분담 문제를 두고 큰 이견을 보이고 있기 때문이다. 신분당선 용산 연장 사업은 전적으로 미군 부대 이전 계획




www.wikileaks-kr.org













미군에 발목 잡힌 신분당선…'강남~용산' 2027년 이후 개통


미군에 발목 잡힌 신분당선…'강남~용산' 2027년 이후 개통, 이유정 기자, 부동산




www.hankyung.com













신분당선 '강남~용산'…2년 늦춰져 2027년 개통할 듯


[땅집고] 신분당선 2단계 연장 사업이 당초 계획보다 2년 이상 지연할 것으로 나타났다. 이에 따라 서울 용산과 강남을 잇는 철도는 2027년에..




realty.chosun.com













신분당선 '강남~용산' 2단계 연장 늦어져…2027년에나 개통


신분당선 '강남~용산' 2단계 연장 늦어져…2027년에나 개통, 용산공원 현장조사 뒤늦게 시작 보광역 신설 논의도 본격화




www.hankyung.com













용산역 지하도시 계획은 왜 첫 삽도 못 뜬 채 멈췄나


용산구청은 2015년 용산역 앞 지하와 지상을 거대한 환승센터로 개발하겠다는 계획을 세웠다. ‘지하도시’란 별칭을 얻은 이 개발 계획은 당시 스포트라이트를 받았다. 그로부터 5년, 이 개발은 아직 첫 삽도 뜨지 못했다. 개발 계획이 허가조차 받지 못했기 때문이다. ‘지하도시’의 발목이 잡힌 원인은 아이러니하게도 ‘지하’에 있다. 더스쿠프(The SCOOP)가 용산역 지하도시 계획이 발목 잡힌 이유를 취재했다. “서울에서 풀이 난 땅은 개발가치가 없기 때문이다”란 말이 있다. 몸값이 올라 용산정비창 일대가 토지거래허가구역으로 묶여버린




www.thescoop.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Seobu Line successfully passes Preliminary Feasibility Study of Public Institution Investment Projects*

The Seobu Line, which has been under planning for now almost two decades, has passed a new milestone today. 

The light rail line has been approved by the Korea Development Institute's PIMAC to be developed under a public-private partnership.

With this approval, plans will be finalized and a contractor selected over the next couple of years for a start of construction in 2023, with a goal of opening the line in 2028.

Currently, out of the 10 planned light rail subway lines in Seoul, one has been completed (Ui-Sinseol Line), two are under construction (Sillim Line and Dongbuk Line). The next line to begin construction is probably the Wirye Line or the Wirye-Sinsa Line, after which the Seobu Line will likely begin. The 4 remaining lines still in earlier phases of planning are: Mokdong Line, Myeonmok Line, Nangok Line (which is actually an extra branch of the Sillim Line) and the Gangbukhoengdan Line (which scores 32 points at Scrabble).

The Seobu Line will be 16.15km, and will likely be one of the biggest profile light subway lines, as it will go through the busy student districts near Sinchon, and offer 3 new stations in the heart of Yeouido. The line will also bring populated subway to populated areas which thus far lacked any access to the subway, especially in the Eunpyeong/Seodaemun and Dongjak districts.

There will be 16 stations and the travel time from one end of the line to the other is 22 minutes. There will be transfer stations at Seoul National University (Line 2), Jangseungbaegi (Line 7), Noryangjin (Line 1 and 9), Gwangheungchan (Line 6), Sinchon (Line 2) and Saejeol (Line 6). There are still chances that the line will further be extended South to the actual SNU campus (and connect with the Sillim Line), and West to Goyang (notably stoping at Daegok Station), but these extensions have not been officially approved at this point.

Interestingly, the line will not offer subway transfer with the Line 5 or 9 in Yeouido. The central Yeouido Station for the Seobu Line (109 in the picture below), under the working name Korea Exchange, will cross the path of the Line 5, but will be halfway between the stations of Yeouido and Yeouinaru. Plans can still change, and I do expect the station to ultimately have free transfers with Yeouido station. The 2 stations will be distant by only around 400 meters. While it wouldn't be such a big deal if it was only about transferring to Line 9 (because there will be a transfer at Noryangjin anyway), it seems very important to me to connect with Line 5 (because the lines don't intersect at any other points, and it would make a lot of sense for people in Dongjak or Gwanak who work near Gwanghwamun or Jongro-3ga. There is already a pedestrian tunnel connecting the Yeouido station with this point (to reach IFC Mall and now Parc1), so technically it shouldn't be overly complicated to physically connect the lines with free transfer as well.

The line doesn't connect with the Gyeongui-Jungang Line either. There would be two opportunities for connection: one with the Sinchon Station (the one on the Gyeongui Jungang Line), but this would require a drift to the east of the Seobu Line, and this branch line is pretty useless anyway with only two trains per hour or so. However, it also doesn't connect with the Seogang University Station on the main branch of the Gyeongui Jungang Line. Since the Seobu Line will have transfer with the Sinchon Station (the one on line 2) located just 300 meters north of Seogang University Station, I think that it would make a lot of sense to connect everything together as well by building the Seobu Line station on the southern end of the Sinchon Intersection and right near Seogang University Station.


















[속보] 은평~관악 '서부선 경전철' 2028년 뚫린다


[속보] 은평~관악 '서부선 경전철' 2028년 뚫린다, 하수정 기자, 문화스포츠




www.hankyung.com


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Seoul GTX train order increased


SOUTH KOREA: Hyundai Rotem has received an order to supply a further five eight-car trainsets for the Great Train Express Line A commuter rail line which is under construction in the Seoul region. The 119bn won order announced on June 22 follows an initial order for 15 ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Metro Report:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. The frequency of the GTX trains has always been a subject of potential concerns. If it takes 45 minutes to go from one end of the line to the other, it means that it takes 90 minutes to go back to the starting point. Divided by 20 train sets, that's theoretically one train every 4.5 minutes at rush hour. Of course trains are not in service one hundred percent of the time, and once they reach the end of the line they don't directly go back in the other direction, but still, it means that at rush hour, we can expect to have a train maybe every 6 minutes or so, which would be roughly equivalent with some subway lines, and quite impressive for a commuter rail line.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

> *Dongbuk Line construction preparation begins in earnest*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


동북선 도시철도 본격 착공, 왕십리~상계까지 26분 예상 (Korean)

Good news, hopefully the construction of this line will proceed quickly; I imagine that the recent announcement of greater residential redevelopment--of which there is only so much in northeastern Seoul--will further incentivize the timely completion of this line.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of Seoul Subway Line 5 extension (Hanam Line) on August 8th*

The Hanam Line extension of Seoul Subway Line 5 opened to the public on August 8th, following a delay of a couple of months due to the coronavirus. This is the first extension to the line since its original completion in 1996.

This extension is at the end of the main branch (the one going to the North East from Gangdong Station), in the city of Hanam. For now, the extension is 3.5km long, with 2 new stations: Misa, and Hanam Pungsang. However, the extension will truly be complete at the end of this year, when the line will be expended by an additional 3km, with 2 new stations (Hanam City Hall and Hanam Geomdansan), as well as a 3rd station named Gangil between Misa station and the existing Sangil-dong station.

So this will mark a major improvement for the city of Hanam and especially the populous new town of Misa. One question that I have though is how much of an actual improvement will that be for the people commuting to Gangnam? For those going to Jongno, this will definitely be a major improvement, but for Gangnam, the issue is that the line does not go on a straight line and you need to transfer at least twice (line 8 at Cheonho then line 2 at Jamsil), especially considering that since the new line is on one of the 2 branches, service on the new extension will be half of the frequency of most of line 5, with less than a train every 10 minutes (except during rush hour).


















스카이데일리, 하남풍산~강남역 47분內 진입…하남선 1단계 개통


스카이데일리, 이재명 경기도지사가 지난 7일 미사역에서 열린 ‘하남선 1단계 ...




www.skyedaily.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Renovation of Yeongdeungpo Market Station (Line 5): cultural and artistic railway project*

Yeongdeungpo Market Station on Line 5 recently completed its renovation project, redeveloped by Seoul Metro as a cultural and artistic station. The renovated station was completed on July 31st. It features various areas to enjoy art, exchange and rest.

There will be 13 additional stations part of this project which will be redeveloped in a similar manner.














































































































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290935581829021697








서울교통공사 '문화예술철도 1호사업' 영등포시장역 리모델링 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 임화섭 기자 = 서울시와 서울교통공사(사장 김상범)는 노후 지하철역사의 환경을 개선하는 '문화예술철도' 1호 사업으로 지하철 ...




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









Seoul invites bids for 36 metro cars for Line 9


SEOUL City Infrastructure Headquarters has issued a call for tenders for a batch of 36 cars to increase capacity on metro Line 9.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of Suin Line Phase 3 and merger of the Suin and Bundang Line*

Phase 3 of the Suin Line will officially open this Saturday. This is a major development in many ways.

Here are the highlights. The Suin Line (standing for SUwon and INcheon) was built during the colonial era as a single-tracked narrow gauge line, connecting the 2 cities. The outdated line fell into disuse, and was progressively abandoned until being fully closed in 1995. Initially, the goal was to have the existing line replaced by a new one, a double-tracked line running on standard gauge. The line was supposed to be built by around the year 2000, but as you can see, there were slight delays... of 20 years. Construction of the new line began in earnest in 2004, mostly following the previous tracks, but not entirely. One key difference is partly built underground, at least on sections near the downtowns of Suwon, Incheon and Ansan. The Suin Line reopened in 2012 on a 13.1km section between Oido and Songdo (with 10 stations today), in red on the map below. In 2016, a second phase of 6.8 with 5 new stations (including Hagik Station which will open next year) opened from Songdo to Incheon station.

Now, Saturday will be the opening of the 3rd phase, linking Oido to Suwon station. The new extension will be 31.7km in total,bringing the length of the full line to 51.6km. But actually, only part of the line is partly built. From Oido to Hanyang University at Ansan Station, the line will share tracks with Line 4, on this 12.8 km section. And then, from Hanyang University at Ansan Station to Suwon Station, there will be 18.9km of new tracks with 5 new stations in between.

I believe that the 12.8km section of track sharing with Line 4 is the first for Korean subway. In Seoul, between Wangsimni and Mangu, there are some line sharing as well, but there the tracks are partly quadrupled, and on some of the lines the frequency is low, and any 2 given lines don't run together for more than a kilometre or so, so it doesn't feel like a proper line sharing, more like lines alongside each other. That shouldn't be much of an issue, as on this section, trains on the Line 4 will only have a frequency of a train every 10 minutes or so, and 15 minutes for Suin Line trains.

And so far, while I did refer to the Suin Line, but the line will take a new name, the Suin-Bundang Line, as the line will merge with the other yellow line, the Bundang Line, whose terminus was Suwon Station. The length of the entire line will be 104.5km, with no fewer than 63 stations. As was currently the case, not all trains will use the line in its entirety.

There will be 140 trains a day going all the way from Wangsimni to Incheon, plus 56 trains from Wangsimni to Gosaek (the next station after Suwon), plus 114 trains going just from Wangsimni to Jukjeon (in the city of Yongin), and finally, 38 additional trains from Oido to Incheon. That's of course excluding the Line 4 trains which will share part of the tracks.

Finally, one last consideration, is that the line will pave the way to bring the KTX to Incheon. By around 2025, KTX trains will use this line as well, starting at Songdo station, and joining the KTX line through the construction of a Wye just west of Eocheon Station.


















수인선 25년 만에 완전 개통…수원~인천 70분이면 간다


사실 앞에 겸손한 민영 종합 뉴스통신사 뉴스1




www.news1.kr






















수인선 25년만에 완전 개통 '수원~인천' 70분 소요


[파이낸셜뉴스]수원~인천을 잇는 수인선( 노선도)인 1995년 기본설계 이후 25년만에 완전 개통된다. 수인선은 총 사업 2조74억원이 투입된 국책사업으로 이번 수원~한대앞 구간이 개통되며 수원에서 인천까지 전체 ..




www.fnnews.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *New Cheongnyangni Transfer Station Complex*
> 
> The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure and Transport has announced its plans to build a major transportation complex at Cheongnyangni Station, in conjunction with the planned opening of the GTX Lines B and C.
> 
> ...



*Plans announced for the new Cheongnyangni Station Transfer Complex*

The government, along with Seoul City, Korail and the Korea Rail Network Authority announced yesterday the detailed plans for the new transfer complex in the Cheongnyangni Station.

To recap, the station currently has 8 platforms, on its main train station. Service includes:

Service on the Gyeongui-Jungang Subway Line
Some (very) limited service on the Suin-Bundang Line to Wangsimni and the rest of the line (only a few trains a day go to Cheongnyangni, as the terminus of the service for most trains is Wangsimni
Some limited service to the Gyeongchun Line, which goes to Chuncheon, either through regular ITX-Cheongchun train service, of Gyeongchun Subway Service
Many train departures for lines along the east coast of the country, including the above mentioned ITX Cheongchun (Gyeongchun Line), the Jungang Line (which will upgrade to EMU-260 traffic from the end of this year), Gangneung Line KTX service (also known as Gyeonggang Line) which uses the Jungang Line until Wonju, as well as the less important Taebaek and Yeongdong Lines.

In addition, there is the Subway Line 1 station, which is part of the transfer complex, but which is over 300 meters away from the actual station, along the main Wangsan-ro street a bit farther west. There are a total of 46 bus lines that go near the station as well, with most of them stopping at a ground level transfer station located near the Line 1 station and therefore a bit far away from the actual station.

The area around the station was quite poor, with a local market and a red-light district. Now the red-light district is being replaced by high-end high-rise apartments. And the station had services to important lines geographically, but not really economically, as the East and especially North-East of the country were and still are less developed than the West of Seoul, and especially the South.

Now, this is going to change radically. Cheongnyangni will become one of the 3 transfer stations of the GTX infrastructure, being used by both the GTX B (start of construction in 2 years) and GTX C (start of construction in 1 year).

Today, the government announced the creation of the new transfer complex, centered around the GTX Stations. Something interesting is that it will feature a cross platform interchange, to make transfers quicker. Trains going to downtown Seoul will share a platform (on both lines B and C), and the ones going to the residential areas of East and North Gyeonggi province will share one. Similar layouts currently exist in Gimpo Airport (for AREX and Line 9) and Geumjeong Station (for Line 1 and Line 4) This should make transfers easier. In addition, the bus transfer complex will be rebuilt underground, with dedicated platforms and waiting areas for buses. This system already exist in Jamsil (for metropolitan buses only) and Gwanggyo Jungang, and a similar one will be built in Samseong as well (Yeongdeung-daero Transfer Complex). Overall, connectivity with the other lines will be improved as well, to significantly reduce transfer times for most passengers.














































Not really mentioned in yesterday's announcement, but there are also projects for 2 light subway lines which would go through Cheongnyangni Station: the Myeonmok Line and the Gangbukhoengdan Line. Both lines are still under planning, and the technology will be quite different from the other lines, so there wouldn't be any track sharing or anything like that, but I'm sure that this is being considered as well.

One other consideration is the expected growth of regular train traffic from this station in the future. Up until 10 to 15 years ago, the Jungang and Gyeongchun Line were only single-tracked, and service was less than it is today, with only Line 1 subway service. The station's profile has grown, with the track-doubling, as well as the building of the Gangneung/Gyeonggang Line ahead of the 2018 Olympics which has increased traffic on the line. The development of the service from east Seoul and Cheongnyangni Station to the rest of the country is expected to continue:

The main Jungang Line is being completely realigned and double-tracked. From the end of this year, EMU-260 trains (which can run up to 250kph) will use the line. The Jungang Line will be fully completed in 2 years, date by which it will be possible to go to Haeundae in Busan from Cheongnyangni in 3 hours or so (using the Jungang Line until Gyeongju and then the Donghae Line to Busan)
The Gyeongchun Line will be extended (under the name DongSeo Higher Speed Line) from Chuncheon to the popular tourist destination of the Sokcho. Construction will start next year, and bring more demand to the line, with either EMU-260 or ITX-Cheongchun service
The Donghae Line will also be be completed in the near future, as a fully electrified line. The section between Samcheok and Yeongdeok will be completed in 2 years, and the last northernmost section (from Gangneung until the North Korean border and through the new Sokcho station), should start construction in 2 years. This mean that there will in the near future be service on most of the Donghae Line, and it would make sense to have some of the trains connect from the Donghae Line to the Gangneung Line to go to Seoul as well

So, besides the 4 new dedicated urban rail lines (GTX B, GTX C, Myeongmok, Gangbukhoengdan), the existing main lines will have increased demand as well. The issue so far is that the line, between Seoul Station and Mangu Sation, and especially the section between Wangsimni~Cheongnyangni and Mangu is saturated. It's already a worry with the improved Jungang Line opening soon, but with almost no new slots for departures of the shiny new EMU-260. There have been proposals for rebuilding the line section underground, our quadrupling the tracks, but it would be difficult to the existing line being located in downtown Seoul. This is when the GTX Line B comes into play. This line will not only be important to bring GTX traffic (92 trains a day), but to improve the overall saturation of trains in Eastern Seoul and through the rest of the country. The GTX B Line will be built with a tunnel of course, which will extend all the way to Mangu, therefore being equivalent to creating 2 additional tracks below the busy section. To do that 21 EMU-250 trains (the ones using the Gangneung Line or the Jungang Line), will be transferred to share the GTX B tracks. This will free slots for increasing the number of subway service on the line between Cheongnyangni and Mangu to 120 (compared to 100 today), mostly meaning that the number of Gyeongui-Jungang trains would be increased, as the line which would otherwise be an important subway line in Seoul suffers from a low train frequency (with trends usually only coming every 15 or 20 minutes). GTX B, which then extends to Seoul Station and Yongsan Station, would also potentially allow some of these faster trains to use the GTX tracks to call at these 2 busier stations, without further saturating the Gyeongui-Jungang, and also being able to run at a higher speed.









(source: KDI pre-feasibility study for GTX B)

Obiously the exact train schedule will change as construction hasn't even begun. But the GTX Line B will undoubtedly have an effect on the overall network capacity for other trains as well.









"GTX 환승 한번에 하세요"… 청량리역, 동북권 교통 허브로 거듭난다


청량리역이 수도권 광역급행철도(GTX) B·C 노선 개통을 기해 편리한 환승 요건을 갖춘 동북권 교통의 허브로 거듭난다. 노선 간 수평환승, 지하 종합환승센터 등 다른 지역에 적용돼 편의성을 입증받은 교통시설이 대거 도입된다. 국토교통부 대도시권광역교통위원회는 서울시, 국가철도공단, 한국철도공사(코레일)와 함께 이 같은 내용을 담은 '청량리역 광역환승센터 종합 구상안'을 27일 발표했다. 이




view.asiae.co.kr













청량리역 GTX B·C 노선 평행 개통...환승 `1분 컷` 가능해진다


수평 환승 시스템 구축...승강장에서 바로 환승 경춘선 마석역~과천청사 90분→32분으로 단축




www.mk.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Groundbreaking Ceremony for Incheon Subway Line 1 Northern Extension*

The groundbreaking ceremony for the Northern Extension to Incheon Subway Line 1 was held yesterday. The 6.8km extension will start at the current terminus, Gyeyang Station, and include 3 new stops (Gyeyangcheon, Bullo, Geomdan) in the new town of Geomdan. It is supposed to connect with a new brand of the Incheon Subway Line 2 at the new future terminus station (Geomdan Station, 103 on the map), which is still under planning. There are also talks of Seoul Subway Line 5 being extended West to Gimpo or northern Incheon, so maybe there will be an additional transfer station with Line 5 at Gyeyangcheon in the (far) future.

In any case, completion is planned for around 2025.



























인천지하철 1호선 검단 연장선 착공…2024년 개통 목표


인천지하철 1호선 검단 연장선 건설 공사가 시작됐다. 인천시는 11일 서구 검단신도시 101역사 예정지에서 박남춘 시장, 신은호 시의회 의장, 신동근 국회의원, 지역주민 등이 참석한 가운데 착공식을 열었다. 인천지하철 1호선 검단 연장선은 기존 종점인 계양역을 시점으로 총연장 6.825km, 정거장 3개를 건설하는 사업이다. 총사업비는 7977억원을 투입해 2024년 개통을 목표로 추진된다. 차량은 중량




view.asiae.co.kr













인천도시철도 검단연장선 착공







www.dnews.co.kr













인천도시철도 1호선 검단 연장선 착공…2024년 개통


인천도시철도 1호선 검단연장선 노선도. 【파이낸셜뉴스 인천=한갑수 기자】 인천 1호선 종점인 계양역에서 검단신도시를 연결하는 인천도시철도 검단연장선 건설사업이 본격적인 공사에 들어간다. 인천시는 11..




www.fnnews.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Announcements of detailed GTX C plans and GTX Multi-Modal Transfer Complexes*

1/ First of all, regarding GTX Subway Line C, the final plans for the GTX Line have been revealed, and the number of stations has been confirmed at 10 stations: Deokjeong, Uijeongbu, Changdong, Kwangwoon University, Cheongnyangni, Samseong, Yangjae, Gwacheon, Geumjeong, Suwon. There were proposals from various local governments for up to 10 additional new stations, a few which could make some sense (Indeogwon, Wangsimni), and some more out-of-left-field. In any case, all these additional stations have been rejected, at least for now, so we'll stick to the original ten.

2/ GTX C tracks to be designed to allow SRT traffic. Right now, SRT end at Suseo station, and the GTX Line A was already being designed to allow for SRT high speed trains, up to Samseong Station. Now, they have also announced that the track alignment and signaling would allow SRT trains to switch to the GTX C tracks just north of Samseong, and follow the rest of the track north, to Uijeongbu or even Deokjeong. You may remember however that initial plans to have the Yeongdeungdaero Transfer Complex (aka. Samseong Station) become a new train station for SRT/KTX were cancelled, at least for now. Obviously, with Suseo and Samseong located only a few kilometers away, it doesn't make sense to have high speed trains stop at both stations. You could agree that Samseong Station is much better located that Suseo Station, and that SRT trains would have better been off all starting at Samseong. But of course, the decision to build the Suseo HSR line was made over 10 years ago, before the GTX project had really even come to fruition. But the idea would now be to extend potential SRT service more to the north, and especially to Uijeongbu Station (or even Cheongnyangni Station). As it stands, I don't think the potential is too high. There is a small but non-negligible market for some SRT station North of Seoul, and Uijeongbu could make some sense. But it would hardly be a priority. Service would also be limited by the fact that the line is used by GTX in addition of SRT, but I wouldn't be surprised if sometimes down the road they add some service to Uijeongbu station. But this entire plan of having some SRT here only makes sense in the greater context of a opening of the two Koreas or a reunification. If both Koreas are reunited, the plan would be to have a KTX line from Seoul Station to Kaesong, Pyongyang and Sinuiju on the West Coast, and a line on the East coast which would complement the conventional Gyeongwon Line, from Seoul to Wonsan, Hamheung, Cheongjin and Raseon. In that scenario, the SRT line would be extended North along this axis, and in this case there would be some important demand. Of course we're very far from that. At this point, they are making sure that they're building the infrastructure in a way which could allow for a future extension to North Korea, but don't really plan to have significant SRT traffic north of Suseo for now (too tight in downtown Seoul to make really sense for additional SRT stations, not a lot of demand for SRT service in the North East of Seoul which is the most mountainous and least devoloped.

*







*

3/ The ministry has also announced 2 days ago the 2 stations along the GTX network which will become multi-modal transfer complexes, with significant additional infrastructure, and quick connection to bus transfer stations. The stations are as follows:

Highest level: Suwon Station (Line C), Yangjae Station (Line C)
2nd level: Bupyeong Station (Line B), Yongin Station (Line A), Unjeong Station (Line A), Incheon City Hall Station (Line B)
3rd level: Dongtan Station (Line A), Bucheon Sports Complex Station (Line B), Uijeongbu Station (Line C), Incheon University (Line B)

The 3 transfer stations in Seoul (Seoul Station, Samseong Station, Cheongnyangni Station) will also become big transfer complexes, but were not listed in today's announcement.










This is extremely important as of course these stations are expected to draw in a lot of people, and especially commuters going to Seoul, and for people in Gyeonggi or Incheon, subway might not be the quickest way for them to reach these stations from their homes. Subway density is not so high in Gyeonggi, and many would likely take the bus to reach these GTX stations in Gyeonggi, so building transfer stations for buses would be essential.

Here are the renders for these stations:

Suwon Station:









Yangjae Station:









Bupyeong Station:









Yongin Station:

















Unjeong Station:









Incheon City Hall Station:









Dongtan Station:









Bucheon Sports Complex Station:

















UIjeongbu Station:









Incheon University Station:


















[단독]GTX-C 노선 위로 SRT 달릴수 있게 된다 - 머니투데이


정부가 수도권광역급행철도(GTX)-C노선에 수서고속철도(SRT)가 달릴 수 있도록 GTX-C 노선 기본계획을 설계하기로 했다. 현행 수서역이 종점인 SRT가 삼성역...




news.mt.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ashis Mitra said:


> In last year the Seoul metro has extended a bit. Line 5 has extended towards Hanam Pungsan. Beside this some more extensions of the network is under construction.
> 
> 
> Line *5* will be extended more west towards Hanam Geomdansan with 3 more stations. It was planned to open in March 2021. Has this opened? If not, when it will be opened?
> ...


You'll probably find more information on the openings of most of these lines on the previous posts.

But nonetheless, here are the answers to your question:

Yes, the 2nd eastern expansion in Hanam to Hanam Geomdansan opened on March 27th 2021
Regarding line 7, the western extension to Seoknam is scheduled for opening on May 22nd 2021. As for the additional western extension towards Incheon (Cheongna), the current target for groundbreaking is in October 2021, with the opening planned for 2027. As for the extension to the Northeast, it had its groundbreaking ceremony back in late 2019, but to my knowledge, construction hasn't begun yet following some cost issues, but is scheduled to start soon. The opening is officially planned for 2025 (for the first phase, as there will be a second phase further to the North), but this will likely be slightly delayed
There is indeed an extension to the East from Danggogae to Jinjeop Station. Construction is almost completed and the line is scheduled to open on December 31st 2021 (I guess this could be delayed until early 2022).
Yes, line 8 will be extended towards Byeollae in 2023. Construction started back in 2015. The 4th Nationwide Railway Plan calls for an additional extension from Byeollae to Byeollaebyeolgaram (on the abovementioned line 4 extension to Jinjeop), although this has not been approved yet


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Announcement of the 4th Nationwide Railway Plan*
> 
> The government announced last week the 4th nationwide railway plan, which is a 10-year plan announced every 5 years or so, and which is the masterplan for the long-term development of the rail infrastructure. Projects not included in this plan are unlikely to be built any time soon. However, one thing that needs to be kept in consideration is that the plan skips over projects which are already well underway, and I don't believe that it necessarily includes all subway lines (maybe depending on the operator or on if the line is compatible with the overall rail network infrastructure).
> 
> ...


Ths for the update. Nevertheless, could you please translate the last 2 maps (GTX and subway extensions) so that we can figure out what you're talking about, a minima with the number of the lines ?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

kimahrikku1 said:


> You'll probably find more information on the openings of most of these lines on the previous posts.
> 
> But nonetheless, here are the answers to your question:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much friend for your kind and details reply. I always like the Seoul metro and suburban train network, which is very very advanced, along with neighboring Incheon metro.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of the western extension of Seoul Subway Line 7 to Seongnam Station*

On May 22nd, a new extension of the Seoul Subway Line 7 opened to the public in Incheon, from Bupyeong District Office to Seongnam (not the city of Seongnam, it's actually spelled differently in Korean: Seok-nam). The 4.2 km extension has two new stations, Sangok and the above-mentioned Seongnam, which will allow passengers to transfer onto the Incheon Subway Line 2.

The line will further be extension by over 10km to the west in the future, going through the new town of Cheongna. Construction of this new extension is expected to start within the next year.
























서울 7호선 석남 연장선 내일 개통…인천 서구∼강남 1시간대 | 연합뉴스


(인천=연합뉴스) 강종구 기자 = 인천 부평구청역에서 석남역을 잇는 서울 도시철도 7호선 석남 연장선이 22일 개통된다.




www.yna.co.kr













인천 서구강남 1시간7호선 부평구청역석남역 내일 개통


서울 도시철도 7호선 석남 연장선이 22일 개통된다. 21일 인천시에 따르면, 인천 부평구청역에서 석남역을 잇는 석남 연장선이 22일(내일) 오전 5시 28분 첫차 운행을 시작한다. 7호선 석남 연장선은 기존 종착역인 ...




www.wowtv.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Hyundai E&C Consortium selected as preferred bidder for GTX Line C, Wangsimni and Indeogwon Station to be added to line*

MOLIT has selected last Thursday a consortium led by Hyundai E&C for the construction of the GTX C line, beating out other consortiums by POSCO and GS. Following this selection, MOLIT and Hyundai E&C will finalize plans and hopefully sign a definite contract by the end of this year, which would allow for the construction to start next year.

In the bid, the government had allowed bidders to submit up to 3 new stations from the initial plan of 10 stations (Deokjeong, Uijeongbu, Changdong, Kwangwoon University, Cheongnyangni, Samseong, Yangjae, Government Complex Gwacheon, Geumjeong, Suwon). Besides Wangsimni and Indeogwon, some consortiums also proposed for Sangnoksu Station in Ansan (with a separate branch after Geumjeong using the existing Line 4), as well as Uiwang (on Line 1, between Geumjeong and Suwon). Overall though, I think the two stations selected make the most sense. There's a bigger question of should new stations be built to begin with, as it increase the costs and travel time... But the two stations do make a lot of sense.

Indeogwon is already a fairly busy station in the city of Anyang, which with 600,000 inhabitants is big enough to warrant a station. The area just North of the station (which belongs to the city of Gwacheon) is also being developed, so this area is growing. But more importantly, Indeogwon, which is currently only on Line 3, will become in a few years one of the very few stations outside the Seoul city limits to have 3 proper subway lines, with the addition of the Gyeonggang Line and the Indeogwon-Dongtan Line -both to begin construction this year- (the other stations being Gwangmyeong and Choji), but that's including track sharing and limited service trains, so it's more like just 2 lines for these stations. The issue with Indeogwon is its close proximity with Government Complex Gwacheon Station (slightly over 3km). For me, Indeogwon is more important than Government Complex Gwacheon, but I'm sure the politicians would not want to deprive Gwacheon from a station already confirmed, and given the fact that it's an administrative city. An alternative would be to move the GTX station to Gwacheon Station, located a further 1km North, to make it more balanced at the halfway point between Indeogwon and Yangjae, but I'm sure it won't be happening.

As for Wangsimni, it also makes a lot of sense. While it has fewer trains to the countryside that Cheongnyangni, it has 4 subway lines, and soon to be 5 with the Dongbuk Line under construction (it will be the highest number of subway lines for any station, along with Gimpo Airport which will also soon have 5 lines). This include important lines that Cheongnyangni doesn't offer transfer to (Line 2, Line 5, the future Dongbuk Line and Suin-Bundang Line as the vast majority of Suin-Bundang Line have their terminus at Wangsimni). So it makes a lot of sense for connectivity to the rest of the network. But there's another indirect benefit, which will be even more important. If my understanding of the plans are correct, it will mean that there will be a new set of tracks between Wangsimni and Cheongnyangni (GTX C) and between Cheongnyangni and Mangu (GTX B), which will allow more traffic, as well as to divert some other train and subway service to the underground tracks by doing track sharing, thus increasing the capacity of the existing Gyeongui-Jungang Line between Wangsimni and Mangu, which is the most saturated section of tracks in the entire country. A station at Wangsimni with underground tracks to Cheongnyangni and the right connections will therefore potentially allow for higher frequence of Gyeongui-Jungang Line trains, an extension of the Suin-Bundang Line trains to Cheongnyangni for most trains, and more regular service for other trains as well (KTX, ITX-Cheonchun...), so the effects of this station could be felt on the entire national railroad system. Now it also creates 2 stations separated by only 2.5km with Wangsimni and Cheongnyangni, but I think that it's for the best overall. I'm not sure that the next station on the GTX C Station (Kwangwoon Univ.) is essential to the network (low density, only transfer to Line 1), but I don't think that they will dare scrap Kwangwoon Univ., especially since it is being redeveloped.

So there we are... this could still potentially change, but now the line is almost finalized. The other proposed additional stations (Sangnoksu Station and Uiwang) were for me less interesting, as they didn't offer more connections to new lines and were to serve areas which are less dense or which were already decently close to the GTX network.

Another important matter was that there has been a lot of opposition from the residents of the Eunma Apartment complex in Seoul to the construction of the line. Some bidders proposed to build around this complex, but the Hyundai Consortium plans involve building directly underneath the Eunma Apartment, so we might have not heard the end of this yet.

Lastly, as for the GTX D Line, and after a lot of opposition, the finalized plans should be announced within the next couple of weeks. Will they keep this tiny line, connect it the Gangnam area or sharing tracks with the GTX B to offer through service to Seoul Station? This is unclear. In any case, even if they announce "final" plans soon, this is a huge political issue so far, and is likely to be affected by the next presidential election (not only by the opposition, but even if the current majority keeps control of the presidency, because the current favorite for the Democratic Party opposes the current line proposal as well).



























GTX-C 우선협상자에 현대건설 컨소시엄…왕십리역·인덕원역 추가될 듯


[땅집고] 현대건설 컨소시엄이 GTX-C노선 민간사업자 선정 입찰에서 우선협상대상자로 선정됐다. GTX-C추가역으로 왕십리역·인덕원역이 추가..




realty.chosun.com













GTX-C 노선에 왕십리역·인덕원역 추가


국토부 우선협상대상자로 현대건설 컨소시엄 선정




www.hani.co.kr













GTX-C 노선 우선협상대상자에 현대건설 컨소시엄 선정


[파이낸셜뉴스] 경기도 양주 덕정~수원을 연결하는 수도권광역급행철도(GTX)- C노선 우선협상대상자에 현대건설 컨소시엄이 최종 선정됐다. 이로써 기존 10개 역 외에도 왕십리역과 인덕원역이 추가 역으로 신설돼 GTX-C 노선의 역은 12개로 늘어난다. 17일 국토교통부에 따르면 한국교통연구원이 이날 실시한 GTX-C 노선에..




www.fnnews.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Start of the construction of the Pangyo-Wolgot Line and the Indeogwon-Dongtan Line*

Usually, I try to write a post for the groundbreaking of each new line, but for the two above-mentioned lines, it seems that there will not be one clear-cut groundbreaking date, so I didn't want to wait more until making this update.

The construction for both lines begun on April 29th, although in reality, only the construction of a small interconnection section has started, and the bulk of the construction will not begin in earnest until next year. Nonetheless, construction is officially underway, hence this post.

The two lines are the Pangyo-Wolgot Line and the Indeogwon-Dongtan Line.

*Indeogwon-Dongtan Line*

Let me start by the latter. The Indeogwon Dongtan Line is a standard heavy-rail subway, to be built between Indeogwon and Dongtan. The length of the line is around 34km, with a small separate branch to connect to Subway Line 1. The main section will have 17 stations, with transfer stations at Indeogwon (Pangyo-Wolgot Line, Line 4, GTX C), Suwon Baseball Stadium (Suwon Line 1), Suwon World Cup Stadium (Shinbundang Line), Yeongtong (Suin-Bundang Line), Dongtan (GTX A, SRT). Out of these connections, not all of them have been quite finalized. The Pangyo-Wolgot Line is just starting construction, the GTX C station at Indeogwon was just added and has not been entirely confirmed, Suwon Line 1 is a tram line which is not entirely approved yet, the Shinbundang Line extension to Suwon World Cup Stadium (and all the way to Homaesil) will start construction in the next 2 years, and of course GTX A is still under construction. It's a bit of a unique line because first of all, it will be one of the last heavy-rail subways to be built in the Seoul Metropolitan Subway system. There are of course many new lines under planning, but they are either GTX (super high speed subway), light metro (with lower capacity and fewer cars) or commuter rail (mostly built at ground level with a mix of rapid transit and regular rail) lines... or even tram lines. I don't believe that there are any full scale heavy rail underground subway in serious planning anymore, apart from this line (and of course excluding extensions to existing lines). The purpose of the line is also quite unique. Most lines in the Gyeonggi Province are either to connect to Seoul directly, or smaller lines only connecting areas within a specific city (Incheon Subway, light metro in Uijeongbu and Yongin). But the Indeogwon-Dongtan Line will connect mostly urbanized areas of Anyang, Uiwang, Suwon, Yongin and Hwaseong. Most of these sections are well populated but the line will not go necessarily through the most central areas in each of these cities. It will nonetheless go to important hubs like Indeogwon, large stadiums and universities in Suwon, near new towns such as southern Gwanggyo and Dongtan, and also go near the large industrial areas of east Suwon and Dongtan centered around Samseong Electronics HQs. As I mentioned, there will also be a small branch, from Bansong Station (second to last station on the south end of the line after Dongtan), and SeoDongtan on subway line 1. SeoDongtan is a train depot for subway Line 1, and where many line 1 trains have their terminus (not all trains go further south). The new branch will actually mostly serve as an extension to Subway Line 1, to allow the trains which don't go further south, to not end just at SeoDongtan (which is a bit in the middle of nowhere) but to go to the middle of the large Dongtan New Town, allowing for easier access for people in Dongtan to Subway Line 1. It's not quite clear what will be the nature of the service provided (maybe some shuttle trains only), but this should be significant as well.










*Pangyo-Wolgot Line (Western Section of Gyeonggang Line)*

As for the Pangyo-Wolgot Line (aka. Gyeonggang Line, aka. Wolgot-Pangyo Line, aka. Wolpan Line), it will be quite different, as it will actually be the western section of the Gyeonggang Line. Right now, the Gyeonggang Line subway line runs from Pangyo to Yeoju (54.8km), with its only purpose of bringing people from Yeoju, Icheon and Gwangju to Pangyo and the rest of the subway network. The Pangyo-Wolgot extension, to the west, will greatly expend the level of service to more urbanized areas just directly south of Seoul. It will have 11 stops, starting from the existing Pangyo, to SeoPangyo, Cheonggye, Indeogwon (Line 4, GTX C, Indeogwon-Dongtan Line), Anyang Stadium, Anyang (Line 1), Manan, then swoop around to connect to Gwangyang Station (KTX, Sinansan Line, also technically Line 1 but I believe the very limited Line 1 service will end once the Sinansan Line is complete). The line will then share tracks with the Sinansan Line until Siheung City Hall Station on the Seohae Line (with plans for 2 future intermediate stations in between at Hagon and Maehwa, which may be built at a later time). There will be one more stop at Janggok before the line connects with the Suin-Bundang Line at Wolgot Station. Technically that's where the line will end, bringing subway service from Wolgot all the way to Yeoju. On the west, since the line is connected to the Suin-Bundang Line, it would be possible to extend service maybe all the way to Songdo Station (for the Incheon KTX), or even farther to Incheon Station, with also plans to further connect this line to the Incheon Airport through a second railroad from the airport to the southern part of Incheon (in the far future). But at least we should expect traffic from Songdo to Yeoju. From Yeoju, the line will then be extended to Wonju (Manjong station), to connect with the other Gyeonggang Line, which is the one also known as the Gangneung Line opened ahead of the Pyeongchang Olympics with KTX service (from Cheongnyangni). So once the full Gyeonggang line is complete, it will be possible to go from somewhere in Incheon to Gangneung in one go. Subway service is unlikely to extend east of Yeoju (although Wonju is pushing to have this extension), and service on the full line will be provided bu regular trains, and especially KTX-Eum. There will even be more connections in the future with the completion of the realigned Jungang line and the JungbuNaeryuk Line, with probably other types of train services as well, including ITX.


















´꿈의 노선´ 인덕원선 본격 공사 돌입…1공구 계약 체결로 ´스타트´


과천선과 신분당선 등 다양한 노선으로 환승이 가능해 수도권 서남부지역 핵심 교통망으로 꼽히는 인덕원~동탄 복선전철(인덕원선)이 착공에 들어간다. 예정대로라면 지난 2월께 착공에 들..




m.biz-m.kr













월곶~판교 복선전철 본격 추진…2025년 개통


월곶~판교 복선전철 건설사업이 오는 2021년 착공, 2025년 개통을 목표로 본격 추진된다. 이에 따라 인천 송도에서 강릉까지 1시간 50분대 열차 운행이 가능해진다. 17일 한국철도시설공단에 따르면 월곶판교 복선전철 건설을 위한 노반공사 기본설계를 18일 착수한다.




www.kyeonggi.com













신창현 “인덕원~동탄선 2026년·월곶~판교선 2025년 개통 예정”


[공감신문] 윤정환 기자=‘인덕원~동탄선’, ‘월곶~판교선’ 복선전철 사업이 각 오는 2026년과 2025년에 개통을 목표로 추진되고 있다는 사실이 드러났다.23일 더불어민주당 신창현 의원(의왕·과천)은 “국토교통부로부터 제출받은 자료에 따르면 인덕원~동탄선, 월곶~판교선 복선전철 사업에 대한 완공 예정일이 각각 2026년과 2025년이다”고 밝혔다.인덕원~동탄 37.1km 복선전철 사업은 지난해 9월 기본설계에 들어갔다. 사업은 올해 기본설계를 끝내고 내년 실시설계를 목표로 한다. 2021년 착공을 시작해 2026년에는 완공을 목




www.gokorea.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

For those interested in a simple breakdown of the Seoul Metropolitan Subway history and extension (in English!), I recommend this new video from Metro Liner, which goes through the network's growth from its inception to today.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Start of the construction for the 4th phase of Seoul Subway Line 9*

Subway Line 9 was last extended in late 2018, with the opening of the section between Sports Complex and VHS Medical Center. Now, construction has now started a couple of days ago on a new eastwards extension. The new extension will have a length of 4.1km (I think that the distance between VHS Medical Center Station and the future terminus will actually be just over 5km, as there are a couple of hundred meters of tracks after the end of VHS Medical Center which is already existing.

In any case, the new extension will have 4 stations: Gildong Ecological Park, Hanyeong High School, Godeok and Saemteo Park (aka. Godeok-Gangil District 1). Gildong Ecological Park and Hanyeong High School will only have local service, and are serving residential areas. Godeok will be a bigger station with also express service, and will offer transfer with the existing Line 5 station. As for Saemteo Park/Godeok-Gangil District 1, it should also only have local service, but could become a fairly busy station as this area is the Godeok-Gangil district under development, which will have a high density of office and commercial space.

Overall, not a huge extension, but significant nonetheless. It should make it more convenient for people in Gangdong and Misa to go to the Gangnam area, because currently, they had to rely on using line 5 (which has limited service due to the branches), then transfer to line 8 and then line 2. The line should be completed by 2028.

There are also plans for a phase 5, which is in early planning, but which would extend the line a further 18.1km to the north, to cross the Han River (it would become the easternmost subway crossing of the river - currently it's line 5 and will become line 8 in 2023). The additional extension would go basically straight north through the city of Namyangju, and especially through the 2 new towns of Wangsuk which will be built over the next 5 to 10 years. This additional extension would cross the Gyeongui-Jungang Line (with a new transfer station to be built between the 2 lines), the Gyeongchun Line (with also a new transfer station to be built between the 2 lines), and maybe extend further North up to Pungyang Station on Line 4 (new station on the Jinjeop section extension)


















지하철 9호선 강동구 연장구간 착공…2028년 준공 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 김지헌 기자 = 서울 지하철 9호선 4단계 공사가 시작됐다.




www.yna.co.kr













강동구, 지하철 9호선 연장 2공구 착공…2028년초 준공


[서울=뉴시스] 조현아 기자 = 서울 지하철 9호선 4단계 연장사업 구간이 착공에 들어갔다




newsis.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of Tanjeong Station in Asan on Seoul Subway Line 1*

A new infill station opened on Seoul Subway Line 1 last Saturday. It is Tanjeong Station, in the city of Asan (Chungnam Province), which is quite far from Seoul, almost 100km to the South. The station is actually located just one station west of Asan Station (which is the same location as the Cheonan-Asan Station on the HSR Line). This area, close to the busy Cheonan-Asan Station, is currently undergoing significant developments, so the new station opened to match the date this area is getting completed. Since it's on the far end of the line, the headways of subway trains in this area will be around 30 minutes, and 20 minutes during peak hour.



























아산시 수도권 전철역사 '탕정역' 개통


충남 아산시지역의 수도권 전철역사인 탕정역이 지난 30일 개통됐다.탕정역 광장에서 열린 이날 개통식에는 오세현 시장, 지역 국회의원 등을 비롯한 관계자들과 주민 50여 명이 참석해 축하했다. 오세현 시장은 개통식에서 "탕정역 개통은 아산시의 큰 경사인데 코로나19로 더 많은 시민과 함께하지 못해 아쉽다"면서 탕정역이 개통되기까지 물심양면 협조해 준 한국철도공사, 국가철도공단, 한국토지주택공사, 주민들께 감사 인사와 감사패를 전달했다. 축사자로 참여한 배방읍 북수초등학교 어린이는 "이제 집 근처 전철역을 이용해 온양온천시장도 구경하러




www.ccdailynews.com





*Opening of the informal Temporary Station at the Uijeongbu U Line train depot*

A new station also kind of opened, but not officially. On the U Line (Uijeongbu LRT), passengers will now be able to board trains from the Train Depot Temporary Station (also known as Gosan Station). The final official station is Tapseok, but now it will be possible to board from the train depot, a further 700m to the South East. Only some trains will depart from this unofficial station, which is a bit similar to the Sinnae Station on Line 6 which opened on the location of the train depot a couple of years ago. The difference is that while Sinnae is an official station, that's not the case for this new non-station, which is a bit unique (there's apparently only one other similar case at the end of the Busan Subway Line 4).


















의정부시, 의정부경전철 임시역사 10월 개통..노선 연장 추진 - 머니투데이


경기 의정부시는 의정부경전철을 시민들이 편리하게 이용할 수 있도록 다양한 정책을 운영하고 있다. 개통 이래로 많은 우여곡절을 겪어온 의정부경전철 소송이 종결돼 새...




news.mt.co.kr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

I don't know why they call it a "temporary" station. It's actually a "part-time" station. "Temporary" suggests that it will close or be replaced within the next few months or years, which is clearly not the case here. Maybe this is due to the differences between British English and Korean English (?)

What about the other end of Line 1? According to Wikipedia:



> Line 1 will be extended northward from Soyosan Station to Yeoncheon Station on the Gyeongwon Line, replacing the current "'_Tonggeun_" service operating there. Construction on this extension began in September 2014 and is expected to be completed in November 2021.











Seoul Subway Line 1 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Is this still happening this month?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Woonsocket54 said:


> I don't know why they call it a "temporary" station. It's actually a "part-time" station. "Temporary" suggests that it will close or be replaced within the next few months or years, which is clearly not the case here. Maybe this is due to the differences between British English and Korean English (?)
> 
> What about the other end of Line 1? According to Wikipedia:
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a bit weird. The official English name seems to be "Depot *Temporary* Platform", which is the correct translation for the Korean name "차량기지*임시*승강장". It seems that the initial intent was to build a full-fledged station, but this would have generated additional costs (like for screen doors) to receive the approval from the ministry, so they're just doing this non-official thing. Which is kind of weird. I guess that eventually they do intend to upgrade this to a true station.


As for the extension of Seoul Subway Line 1 to the North to Yeoncheon, it is still under construction, and the schedule is for an opening in December 2022.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of Dorasan Station on the Gyeongui-Jungang Line*

A new station officially opened on the Gyeongui-Jungang Line on December 11th, the Dorasan Station. While technically it will be a new station part of the Seoul Metropolitan Subway, it's a very unique station which will hardly have regular subway service.

Dorasan Station, which already previously existed, but not part of the Seoul Metropolitan Subway Station, is now the Wesernmost station on the Gyeongui-Jungang Line. It's located less than 2km from the North Korean border, and is north of the Imjin River. It's past the Civilian Control Line, so access to civilians to the area (and the station) is restricted.

As you may remember, the Gyeongui-Jungang Line previously extended only up to Munsan, with regular service all the way up to Munsan. Actually this is the peninsula's historical main line, and does extend to North Korea, passing through Pyongyang until it's terminus at Sinuiju ("New" Uiju), hence the "Ui" in the Gyeongui Name. So while the line itself continues, there is of course no service across the DMZ, and the Westernmost/Northernmost station under South Korean control is Dorasan. But the Munsan-Dorasan section had not been electrified, so there was no electric subway on this section. Last year, the track was electrified between Munsan and Imjingang Station, and Imjingang Station opened as part of the Gyeongui-Jungang Line, although with very limited service (in each direction, 2 trains per day on week days, and 4 on weekends, operating as a shuttle between Imjingang and Munsan.

Well, now, the last remaining section between Imjingang and Dorasan (3.7km) has been electrified again, so service has begun on December 11th with subway trains. In the past, traffic did exist at some point (Commuter Rail, DMZ Train...), but not within the Gyeongui-Jungang Line subway framework.

But still, this new station is blurring the line and can hardly be called a subway service. It will cost 2500 won to go to Dorasan, first requiring passengers to go to Imjingang, existing the train, go through security to buy a ticket (by cash or credit card), then go back to the train to go to Dorasan, with the number of passengers per day limited to 50. There will be only one train per day on the line`, and during weekends only. And passengers arriving at Dorasan Station can only stay there within the area of the station (which has some sort of memorial park about the Korean War) before boarding the train back to Munsan.















통일로 가는 가장 가까운 전철역, 드디어 문 열었네


[현장] 경의중앙선 도라산역, 별도의 환영 행사 없이 11일부터 전철 개통




www.ohmynews.com


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^Even as a tourist train, this seems of very limited service. I'm assuming there's similarly limited service via bus, if any at all.

I'm sure it was only the quietest and most distant consideration, but--why bother with the expense of electrifying all the way up here if not for enhancing service to the North in the future?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kimahrikku1 , @aquaticko, the seoul subway trains look wider than japanese subway ones


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Most of the rail lines in Greater Tokyo are narrow-gauge lines--track spacing of 1067mm, vs 1435mm on standard gauge. Narrow gauge is essentially non-existent in South Korea, whereas it is the dominant rail gauge throughout most of Japan, with obvious exceptions, e.g. the Shinkansen lines.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

aquaticko said:


> ^^Even as a tourist train, this seems of very limited service. I'm assuming there's similarly limited service via bus, if any at all.
> 
> I'm sure it was only the quietest and most distant consideration, but--why bother with the expense of electrifying all the way up here if not for enhancing service to the North in the future?


Yes, there are also some tour bus types of service going to the station, on a reservation basis. No regular city bus of course, because it's past the Civilian Control Line.

I'm not actually quite sure why they decided to electrify it. Of course electrifying to Imjingang Station did make a lot more sense, because it's outside of the Civilian Control Line, and there's actually a small theme park there, so it made sense to expand regular subway service. Even though right now it's only 2 trains a day on weekdays and 4 on weekends. The surrounding area is also inhabited, so there is a potential to increase service further in the future.

For the section to Dorasan, I don't think that it was all that necessary to electrify it, but it was also done for political and diplomatic reasons as part of thaw efforts with the North. And ultimately, if the two countries ever reunify or at least restore normal relations, it will be necessary to electrify it, so they might as well do it right now. Also, before, regular trains which did go to Dorasan had to be different trains from the subway. These were regular diesel trains, and I think they all started from Seoul Station (especially before the Gyeongui Line subway Service opened), which was inconvenient for people of Goyang or Paju. So I guess that it makes sense to use the same rolling stock as the subway one, which can ultimately serve other purposes during the day (although right now I understand that this train only has 4 cars and only operates as a shuttle service and then doesn't operate on the rest of the line) rather than devote a special diesel train full time.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of Namwirye Station on Seoul Subway Line 8*

A new infill subway station opened on Saturday December 18th, on Line 8. It is Namwirye Station, located in the city of Seongnam between Bokjeong Station and Sanseong Station. This bring the total number of station to the Seoul Subway Line 8 to 18 in total.

This will be the only station to be located above ground. It's quite rare these days to have new infill stations, especially so near Seoul. This is of course becaue Namwirye (literally South Wirye) is located just South of Wirye New Town, one of the largest new towns, and the one closest to Gangnam. Up until now, Wirye residents had to use Bokjeong Station (to the west of Wirye), but it was actually quite far away, as the area near Bokjeong is mostly a bus depot and highway interchange, so there aren't so many homes or bus lines there. So for most Wirye residents, it will be much more convenient to go to Wirye Station instead.

There will also soon be 2 new lines to start construction in Wirye. The first one is the Wirye Line, the first modern tram line in Korea, passing through the new town in a north-south axis, starting at Macheon (Line 5), going south and then splitting into 2 branches to either Bokjeong or Namwirye. Groundbreaking will be held in the next few days. Lastly, there is the Wirye-Sinsa Line, which is a light subway line starting in the middle of Wirye and going all the way to Sinsa Station (Line 3), passing through major avenues in Gangnam (Yeongdong Avenue and Dosan Avenue), and which should start construction within the next 18 months.






























성남시, 18일 남위례역 신설 개통


[스포츠서울│성남=좌승훈기자]경기 성남시는 서울지하철 8호선의 복정역과...




www.sportsseoul.com













'위례신도시 주민 숙원사업' 8호선 남위례역 18일 연다


[서울=뉴시스] 하종민 기자 = 서울교통공사는 8호선 '남위례역'이 오는 18일부터 새롭게 문을 열고 고객들을 맞이한다고 13일 밝혔다




newsis.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Zaz965 said:


> @kimahrikku1 , according wikipedia "As of 2022, the network has 331.5 km (206.0 mi) of track on lines 1–9 alone."
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seoul_Metropolitan_Subway
> ...


All lines included (22 lines, excluding the Incheon Airport Maglev), the length is at around 1,250km, which is the longest system in the world. But of course it bundles all the lines into the entire system, unlike cities like Paris, Berlin, etc... and of course Tokyo, but it's a bit different in Tokyo because they have one well defined subway system (well, 2 actually), and then many lines of commuter rail which do not form a unified system. TfL and the Tube in London are a bit different as well.

But I like using the 1,250km figure (exact number depends on track sharing and measurements), because it's not arbitrary, and encompasses all lines of the system, and is how passengers perceive it.

The figures using lines 1-9 is actually very arbitrary, because it doesn't include some track sections operated by Korail on some of the lines (1, 3, 4) especially on commuter rail-like sections, while it includes subway tracks which are outside of the city of Seoul (some extensions of Line 5, 7, 8). It also includes some other Korail tracks which function like a subway in central Seoul (especially the Suin-Bundang Line, to a lesser degree the Shinbundang and Gyeongui-Jungang Line). They also completely excludes light metro lines, even though these lines operate multiple unit trains on standard gauges which are fully integrated into the system (of which there are 5 lines in the Seoul Subway System, but only one of these - the Ui LRT - is fully within the city of Seoul, although this will soon change with the opening of the Sillim Line next week and the Dongbuk Line in a couple of years).

There's just no way to subdivide this 1,250km total into a figure which is indisputable, due to differences between (and even within the lines) the capacity, frequency, city limits, ownership, operator, underground/ground-level, distance between stations, speed, rail-vs-rubber-tyre...


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

kimahrikku1 said:


> ....
> I'm not sure I completely agree with your opinion. I mean, the part about Korea's reliance on cars, and the need to do more to develop rail transport or alternatives (new rail lines, improvement of services on existing lines, road diet, subway, BRT, bike sharing, electric car), I fully agree with you of course. Then there is the matter of incentivizing one mode of transportation over the other. Car parks are a good example, because indeed they incentivize car ownership. But at the same time, Koreans already had cars before these car parks were built, so artificially making transportation less convenient by removing these car parks in apartment lots is a very difficult decision. Plus, realistically, for many Koreans living in Gyeonggi province (not even talking about the countryside), the urban rail transportation network is still very much lacking. Now, since a couple of years ago, all populated areas in the capital area have their own subway line, the last ones being Siheung in 2018 (Seohae Line), Gimpo in 2019 (Gimpo Goldline) and Hanam in 2020/21 (Line 5 extension). But still, the transit options are quite limited in many of these cities, with only one line and long train headways. So cars are still much more convenient to go from many places to others in the Seoul Capital Area. It's slowly changing, but it will take more time before urban/commuter rail becomes more ubiquitous in the suburbs.
> 
> As for the infrastructure and why roads are more visible, I think that this is simply a consideration of the pros and cons of each mode of transportation. Korea is a mountainous country, so planners either need to cut through (tunnels + viaducts) or go around mountains. It's easier to go around for roads, because railroads need be more straight and can only have a gradient of a couple of degrees. Tunnels are also more impracticable for cars, because they are more expensive (roads are usually wider than double tracked trains, so a bigger tunnel is needed), and can be dangerous for motorists and inconvenient (no overtaking in tunnels). Rail transport can also be more isolated from other modes of transportation, because apart from junctions and stations, they are quite isolated and totally grade-separated. Roads need to connect with other roads every couple of meters or so at intersections (apart from highways), so they can only be at ground level. Finally, in cities, while roads are not quite esthetic, they have a more limited impact on the surroundings and can be crossed quite easily. Since railroads have no sidewalks, no same-level pedestrian crossings, and since near major stations and depot they can extend to over a dozen tracks, they can completely separate neighborhoods from one another. So I think that it's quite natural that many railroads and subways are indeed underground, more so in a country like Korea.


I think that "roads are usually wider than double tracked trains" and "they have a more limited impact on the surroundings" are contradictory statements. It's definitely true that at passed a certain level of usage, railways do need to be fully grade-separated, but pedestrian/cycling tunnels/bridges are can be cheap to construct (certainly cheaper than an equivalent automobile tunnel/bridge), and the same volume of passenger traffic can be much less-disruptively transported than they would be in cars or even buses.

Additionally, tramways operate quite safely in mixed traffic in many European countries, yet many Korean tramway projects are planned to be built in tunnels, and reading comments on articles about them suggests why. Just like in the U.S., people worry about disrupting traffic, when that is really kind of the point--to get people out of their cars and into public transit. Putting trams in tunnels makes them much more expensive to build, and given the relatively slow speed they tend to operate at, the additional time to access them disincentivizes use (this applies to a lesser extent to a lot of Seoul's new light-rail projects, too). As another aside, the emphasis on hydrogen trams is pretty silly, even if I don't hate it. It's a much less efficient technology than putting up catenary, and given that fuel cells need to be replaced with some frequency, much more expensive in the long-run.

It just seems strange to me that Korean planners seem to be putting all their eggs in every basket, when the national tax base is already starting to shrink and the ROI for automobile-oriented infrastructure simply cannot be as good as a rail/cycling/pedestrian paradigm. I understand and agree with the explanation that you've offered before; it simply wasn't the way it was done in the past--building for cars was "the future". However, it's time to move on and follow the best Western European/Japan practice and actively discourage automobile usage, for the sake of national fiscal health and (much more importantly) the environment and social equity.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I found out this photo, the overhead wire is a rigid steel beam in the underground parts 
















Seoul Metropolitan Subway


Seoul metropolitan subway in South Korea is the most widely used rapid railway transport system in the world, featuring ten…




www.railway-technology.com





another curiosity, heated seats for some trains  













10 Reasons Why the Seoul Subway System is the Best – Seoulistic







seoulistic.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Last Saturday, there were 2 important subway openings in Seoul, which marked the biggest changes to the subway network within Seoul in quite a few years. These 2 changes are the opening of the northern extension of the Shinbundang Line to Sinsa, and the opening of the Sillim Line. I'll present both in separate posts:

*[Part 1/2] Opening of the Gangnam-Sinsa extension of the Shinbundang Line*

The first opening is that of the Shinbundang Line, which opened a short but important section, between the current terminus of Gangnam Station (Line 2) and Sinsa Station (Line 3). The new extension has a length of 2.5km, with 3 stops: Sinnonhyeon (Line 9), Nonhyeon (Line 7), and the aforementioned Sinsa Station. It is built along Gangnam Avenue, which is one of Seoul's most famous streets, but through which there was no subway service. This brings the Shinbundang Line to a total length of 31km, with a transit time of 42 minutes and 16 stations on the line.

This line will facilitate transport quite a lot. For people just interested to go from, say, Gangnam to Sinsa, the benefit might not be all that significant, because the avenue already has a BRT system with many bus lines along the way, but people coming from further South along the line will be able to go further North on Gangnam avenue without having to transfer to a bus. But more importantly, the line will improve many connections to other lines. Before, passengers needing to use line 7 or 9 had to transfer to Yangjae Station and take line 3 until Express Bus Terminal, and then transfer to either of these lines. This required one extra transfer, and was especially time consuming for travelers wanting to take line 7 or 9 to the East, because this transfer required to go West, and then back East. Also, for the many passengers who want to go to downtown Seoul along line 3, the travel time will be a bit shorter. Before, you had to transfer to Line 3 at Yangjae, and going from Yangjae to Sinsa took slightly over 10 minutes. Now, passengers can instead keep using the Shinbundang Line on a straight line and only transfer at Sinsa, which only takes a bit over 6 minutes, so that's roughly 4 minutes saved. Of course, the drawback is that using the Shinbundang Line is more expensive, because this line has a unique pricing structure, but overall it should help make trips easier for quite a few people.

Lastly, this newest development marks the completion of Phase 3 of the Shinbundang Line. The first one opened back in 2011 from Gangnam to Jeongja, followed by the second phase from Jeongja further south the Gwanggyo, and now this 3rd phase. But, there will most likely be a total of at least 6 phases, and maybe even 8 overall. Here's a short breakdown of the potential next phases:

Phase 4: From Gwanggyo Jungang to Homaesil. This extension will be of 9.7km further to the South-West, in the city of Suwon, crossing over with Line 1 at Hwaseo Station. The line has been approved and construction will start in 2024.
Phase 5: From Sinsa to Yongsan Station. This was actually approved quite a while ago along with Phase 3, but they had to delay the construction of the Sinsa-Yongsan section, due to the tracks passing below the Yongsan Garrison, for which the transfer of control from the US Army (and decontamination) is taking more time, hence why construction hasn't started. The new plans are for construction to start in 2026, with the line having a length of 5.2km, and intermediate stations at Dongbinggo and National Museum of Korea, while the terminus at Yongsan Station will lead to the merger with the currently separate Sinyongsan Station on Line 4
Phase 6: From Yongsan Station to Samsong Station. This is an additional Northern extension, up to Samsong Station on Line 3. It would be important because it would pass in downtown Seoul, going North from Yongsan Station to Seoul Station, then share tracks with GTX A, and with additional stops at Seoul City Hall, Sangmyung University, then use separate tracks again at Dokbawi, 2 new stops in Eunpyeong District before reaching Samsong Station. An additional station at Gyeongbokgung (Line 3) could also be added, but hasn't been confirmed. This section is not entirely approved, but is quite likely to be built right after Phase 5
Phase 7: there are plans for a further extension of around 7km South from Homaesil to Bondam in the city of Hwaseong
Phase 8: there are plans for a further Northern extension after Samsong, which would go to the city of Goyang in the west, and probably to Kintex

So right now, while the Sinbundang Line has a length of "only" 30 km or so, it will probably reach at least 65km, and even 90km if phases 7 and 8 are built.

































광교에서 신사까지 42분…오늘 신분당선 연장 개통


〈사진-연합뉴스〉 오늘(28일)부터 수도권 지하철 신분당선의 연장 구간인 강남~신사 노선이 운행을 시작합니다. ..




news.jtbc.joins.com













신분당선 ‘강남~신사’ 오늘 개통… 광교→신사 42분


수도권 지하철 신분당선의 ‘강남∼신사’ 구간이 28일 연장 개통된다. 경기 수원시 광교역에서 서울 강남구 신사역까지 기존 소요시간 절반인 40분이면 이동할 수 있게 됐다. 27…



www.donga.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*[Part 2/2] Opening of the Sillim Line*

The second opening on May 28th was that of a brand new line, the Sillim Line, in Southern Seoul. The Sillim Line has a length of only 7.8km, with 11 stations, making it the shortest line in the system. It is the second of Seoul's light metro line to be completed, following the Ui LRT (Ui-Sinseol Line) in 2017. The trains are entirely automated and driverless, and are rubber-tyred, with a 1700mm track gauge, as found on the Busan Metro Line 4. Trains will have 3 cars each.

Starting North, the line starts at Saetgang Station, where it will provide transfer with Line 9 (although only with local trains, as this station will be the only station on line 9 which is not an express train stop to have transfers to another line), then go South to Daebang Station (Line 1), Seoul Regional Office of military Manpower, Boramae (Line 7), Boramae Park, Boramae Medical Center, Danggok, Sillim (Line 2), Seowon, Seoul National University Venture Town and Gwanaksan. Trips on the line will only take 16 minutes, while before, it took at least double that amount of time to go from Saetgang to Gwanaksan, with bus mostly being the best means of transportation on that route.

Despite being a short light metro line (it's called light rail in Korean, but is actually closer to what we'd call light metro), it's actually going to be quite important, and in any case more important than the Ui LRT. While the Ui LRT's main function (apart from visiting Bukhansan) was to bring onto the network people who lived between Line 4 and the mountain, and then to have these people transfer to either Line 6, 4 or 1 to their final destination, the Sillim Line will be quite useful for a few ways. Firstly, it finally brings the subway to the country's best university, Seoul National University (it was built there far away on purpose to prevent student demonstrations in the 70s), and also for people trekking to Gwanaksan. It also relieves Sillim Station, which was the network's 3rd or 4th busiest subway station, despite not being a transfer station or a big business hub. Sillim Station has been where people from the entire area, especially further south near the mountains converged to join the subway. It will also better connect the nice Boramae Park with the subway system. It will also bring one more way to connect the busy Yeouido area. Lastly, and maybe most importantly, it creates an important North-South axis in the South of Seoul, which was lacking. The Dongjak and Gwanak District had three subway lines, (Line 2, 7, 9), but all were in a East-West axis. Going from one line to the other required to go further East and take Line 4 to move south or north (or in equally cumbersome methods to the West). Now, this new line will provide different options from people in the area or on lines 2, 7 and 9 (and to a lesser degree Line 1) needing to go North of South. Finally, the entire line is in an area which is quite densely populated (unlike Ui LRT, which was not as dense, due to the nearby mountain and the lack of large apartment complexes).

There are a couple of other developments on the line which might happen in the future:

Nangok Branch: the biggest development is undoubtedly the Nangok Branch line, which will branch out from the main Sillim line south of Boramae Park station, and go straight to the south, slightly further West of the current line. It would have a length of 4.1km (so that's about 6.3km including the part north of Boramae Park), with stops at Sindaebang (Line 2), and 4 new stops to the South on Nangok street. The line has been in planning for a long time, and I believe will ultimately be built, but construction is not expected to start before 2025 at the earliest. Also, there are additional plans to further extend the Nangok Line to Geumcheon District Office and even Gwangmyeong, but this is unlikely to be built in the near future.
Transfer with Seobu Line at Gwanaksan Station: the Seobu Line will be another light metro line, to start construction next year. Its southern terminus will also be Gwanaksan Station, so transfers will be possible there between the two lines, although this transfer will only be useful in a limited number of cases
Northern extension of the Sillim Line to Dongyeouido Station: From Saetgang, the line is planned to be extended by one station, only 500 meters away, at Dongyeouido, further to the North. This station will be the closer to the 63 Building, and near many of Yoeuido's residential complexes. Dongyeouido will already be built as part of the Seobu Line (which continues further to the West and then North of the Han River), so a transfer station between the Sillim Line and the Seobu Line would definitely be helpful. This plan has not been completely finalized, and there is also an alternative to instead extend the Sillim Line by one station, but to the west at the bigger Yeouido Station
Failed Plans for Southern Extension to inside of Seoul National University campus: a plan which fell through already is for the line to be further extended South by 1 station. Indeed, the Gwanaksan Station is located around 300 meters away from the entrance of SNU, which further continues south for 2km. So there were calls to create at least one more station which would have been in the middle of the campus. However, these plans fell through. That being said, the extension to the center of the SNU campus might actually get built, but as part of the Seobu Line, for which the current southern terminus is also Gwanaksan, but plans for an additional extension within the campus are under consideration







































여의도∼서울대 16분 만에 달린다…신림선 도시철도 28일 개통 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 김준태 기자 = 서울 여의도에서 서울대까지 16분 만에 달리는 신림선 도시철도가 28일 개통한다.




www.yna.co.kr













도시철도 신림선 28일 개통…관악구∼영등포구 16분 소요


서울 영등포구 샛강역에서 관악구 관악산역을 잇는 도시철도 신림선이 28일 개통한다. 국토교통부와 대도시권광역교통위원회...




www.hani.co.kr













여의도서 서울대까지 ‘16분’…신림선 28일 개통


여의도서 서울대까지 16분신림선 28일 개통 관악산역~샛강역, 50→16분 단축 5월 28일 오전 5시30분 첫차 개통




biz.chosun.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kimahrikku1 , I find awesome to see an underground light rail


----------



## wwn45 (Jun 30, 2018)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *[Part 2/2] Opening of the Sillim Line*
> 
> The second opening on May 28th was that of a brand new line, the Sillim Line, in Southern Seoul. The Sillim Line has a length of only 7.8km, with 11 stations, making it the shortest line in the system. It is the second of Seoul's light metro line to be completed, following the Ui LRT (Ui-Sinseol Line) in 2017. The trains are entirely automated and driverless, and are rubber-tyred, with a 1700mm track gauge, as found on the Busan Metro Line 4. Trains will have 3 cars each.
> 
> ...


from the map, the route is below the river.. do they build the tunnels and stations under the river?
it's a quite expensive underground AGT.


>


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^Yes, the entire line is underground. There are a good number of places along the line where that was unavoidable; this area of Seoul is dense with the older, "villa"-style developments. However, it also goes under a number of very wide streets that could've easily had the line running on or over the ground. The last 1/3 of the line, where it runs underneath Yeouidaebang-ro, is a 6-lane road that could've easilt had the line run overground. This gets back to what I'd said in a previous post--I'm worried that Koreans are becoming American in the sense that the attitude of public transit as needing to be out-of-the-way of drivers (as opposed to putting transit, pedestrian, and cyclists' needs first) is taking hold. This is not even an especially wealthy part of the city, so the idea that people who can afford to drive a car all around the city need to have their needs put first is worrisome. In a lot of spots along this line, putting it overground would've likely meant closing the streets to cars entirely, but I'm of the mind that that's exactly what should be done, where feasible.

Not to mention that this 7.5km line cost 831 billion won to build; >100 million USD per km does seem quite expensive for a light rail, and I have to imagine that a big part of that was the cost of tunneling. Even though in the Sillim Line's case half of the funds were from the private sector, you know at least some people will see the cost, see the service, and say "don't waste my tax money on overpriced public transit".


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more photo about line 2  










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seoul_Metropolitan_Subway


----------



## wwn45 (Jun 30, 2018)

aquaticko said:


> ^^Yes, the entire line is underground. There are a good number of places along the line where that was unavoidable; this area of Seoul is dense with the older, "villa"-style developments. However, it also goes under a number of very wide streets that could've easily had the line running on or over the ground. The last 1/3 of the line, where it runs underneath Yeouidaebang-ro, is a 6-lane road that could've easilt had the line run overground. This gets back to what I'd said in a previous post--I'm worried that Koreans are becoming American in the sense that the attitude of public transit as needing to be out-of-the-way of drivers (as opposed to putting transit, pedestrian, and cyclists' needs first) is taking hold. This is not even an especially wealthy part of the city, so the idea that people who can afford to drive a car all around the city need to have their needs put first is worrisome. In a lot of spots along this line, putting it overground would've likely meant closing the streets to cars entirely, but I'm of the mind that that's exactly what should be done, where feasible.
> 
> Not to mention that this 7.5km line cost 831 billion won to build; >100 million USD per km does seem quite expensive for a light rail, and I have to imagine that a big part of that was the cost of tunneling. Even though in the Sillim Line's case half of the funds were from the private sector, you know at least some people will see the cost, see the service, and say "don't waste my tax money on overpriced public transit".


I think Seoul is the balanced city. They have very wide roads in the city and when they build new city in the suburbs, also the wide roads is a non-toll roads, meanings there's always an intersection with pedestrian crossing, etc, and they also build many new metro route and extend the existing route to the suburbs. The wide road in the suburbs makes easier to build underground high capacity metro with double tracks.
On the contrary, in my city, Jakarta, the road is very narrow, sometimes the wide road is a toll road. So it's harder when we want to build new underground/elevated metro routes. We can only build on the side of the toll road, not on the middle of it. It hinders the accessibility of the stations. On the narrow road, the land acquisition becomes the problem, too expensive, time-consuming, and too political.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

aquaticko said:


> ^^Yes, the entire line is underground. There are a good number of places along the line where that was unavoidable; this area of Seoul is dense with the older, "villa"-style developments. However, it also goes under a number of very wide streets that could've easily had the line running on or over the ground. The last 1/3 of the line, where it runs underneath Yeouidaebang-ro, is a 6-lane road that could've easilt had the line run overground. This gets back to what I'd said in a previous post--I'm worried that Koreans are becoming American in the sense that the attitude of public transit as needing to be out-of-the-way of drivers (as opposed to putting transit, pedestrian, and cyclists' needs first) is taking hold. This is not even an especially wealthy part of the city, so the idea that people who can afford to drive a car all around the city need to have their needs put first is worrisome. In a lot of spots along this line, putting it overground would've likely meant closing the streets to cars entirely, but I'm of the mind that that's exactly what should be done, where feasible.
> 
> Not to mention that this 7.5km line cost 831 billion won to build; >100 million USD per km does seem quite expensive for a light rail, and I have to imagine that a big part of that was the cost of tunneling. Even though in the Sillim Line's case half of the funds were from the private sector, you know at least some people will see the cost, see the service, and say "don't waste my tax money on overpriced public transit".


Interesting points, but once again I don't fully agree with you. I mean, we both agree on the need to make public transportation more ubiquitous in Seoul, which is probably the most important. But sadly, Seoul wasn't built like European cities or even Tokyo. It's too big, too dense and built in such a way that I think it's impossible to have all traffic at street level. It would bog down traffic (including rail traffic) too much. Grade-separation and building underground is necessary. The alternative would of course be to build overground, but that's not the current trend in Seoul. Politicians have recently recently pledged to rebuild in tunnels the overground rail sections (Line 2, Line 4...), and there is no appetite for building over the ground level in Seoul. There has been in the past in places like Daegu, Yongin and Uijeongbu, but these lines served different purposes. Usually they're built as very short AGT/monorail lines, with limited capacity and have partially been built to build the image of a city. The best (and successful) example is that of Daegu. Line 3 has significantly less capacity, but has successfully become a symbol of Daegu. The fact that it's a monorail and is built quite high also allow for nice views of the city, and the visual/noise pollution from the ground is limited.

But here in Seoul I don't think it would work. There is little appetite for overground rail, and in this area it wouldn't have much of a tourist appeal either. Except if they would have gone for a monorail (which I don't think would have been possible there), the visual pollution would have been much bigger.

Then we have the option of a ground level construction. If would be very difficult to implement as well. I mean, they could have decided to build an actual tram line, but that would have significantly impacted operating speed and capacity, so they picked a more medium-capacity system, which has much more impact on the environment and is more difficult to make coexist with a road. And realistically, the only section on which tracks could run at street level is the one you identified, the Yeouidaebang-ro, but that's only around 1.5km long. Further north, with the need to cross the river and to have the terminus at Saetgang station at a busy intersection, this section could have only been built below ground. Likewise, south from Boramae station, with the train depot, the twists and turns and the stream, it would be too complicated to build at ground level. So realistically, you could only build at ground level for this short 1.5km distance, which wouldn't achieve much and would likely be expensive to go up to street level and then dig back down afterwards. And Yeouidaebang-ro isn't all that wide, so that impact on road traffic is not negligible

Another consideration is that despite this line being short, it will be an important one for transfers, with no fewer than 4 transfer stations with heavy urban rail lines, so minimizing the transfer time at the station is important for passengers. Since all these stations are underground, building the Sillim Line underground also makes sense.

So while I can understand the overall appeal that a ground level line could have in some cases, I don't think that it would have been the best application here. Even disregarding its impact on car traffic, If anything, it would have likely made the line less effective in terms of speed, capacity, transfer and comfort, which would have been more of a disservice to the cause of public transport.

But there are other places where this kind of arrangements could work. For trams, the Wirye Line is a prime example, and so would be C-Bay Park Line in Busan and the Suwon Line 1. However, the litmus test for the viability of this type of full-scale ground level line is likely to be the Daejeon Line 2. And actually, there is another line park of the Seoul Light Rail project which may have been better suited for ground level of over ground construction: the Dongbuk Line, currently under construction (underground). The Dongbuk Line will be built below roads which are larger than Yeouidaebang-ro, on a very straight axis (only 2 sharp turns on the 13.5km line). Passing in front of Korea Univ., Seoul Dream Forest, and Seoul Tech, and near some more lush areas, the walkability afforded by a ground level or overground design could have made some sense.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^You don't worry that the emphasis on building so much of the rail infrastructure underground is a means of emphasizing the primacy of car traffic?

I don't think I agree with the idea that Seoul is too big and dense to have more rail traffic at street level (obviously, full-scale metro lines would necessarily be above street level or below it). Geographically, Tokyo's a much larger city, and Paris is denser (albeit not by much), even if its topology means it can sprawl a little bit more easily as opposed to being hemmed in by mountains all around. Seoul even has a Tokyo-style line in Line 1, being almost completely above ground south of Seoul station, and Line 2 is also above ground in many places. In any case, my thought is that, much like Paris is rapidly changing over its streetscape to put cyclists and pedestrians first, and has extensive and growing tramways, Seoul needs to do more to get people out of their cars. I'm sure you'll mention--rightly so--that Paris has the RER to make it easier to be car-free outside the city, and thus car-free coming in, but Seoul's bus and metro networks are famously efficient.

As wwn45 mentioned, even in Seoul's suburbs, car traffic is prioritized with some extremely wide roads, and as we'd discussed before about Wirye New Town and the backwards development of residences-first, tramway-second (and that tramway is likewise going to be built underneath some extremely wide roads, as opposed to just taking away some room from car traffic and being easier to access in so doing), the way things are moving, it seems likely that people will become used to driving as opposed to using transit, cycling, and walking (especially outside Seoul).

That's my ultimate concern. I don't want to see South Korea repeating so many of the U.S.' urban planning mistakes.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

aquaticko said:


> ^^You don't worry that the emphasis on building so much of the rail infrastructure underground is a means of emphasizing the primacy of car traffic?
> 
> I don't think I agree with the idea that Seoul is too big and dense to have more rail traffic at street level (obviously, full-scale metro lines would necessarily be above street level or below it). Geographically, Tokyo's a much larger city, and Paris is denser (albeit not by much), even if its topology means it can sprawl a little bit more easily as opposed to being hemmed in by mountains all around. Seoul even has a Tokyo-style line in Line 1, being almost completely above ground south of Seoul station, and Line 2 is also above ground in many places. In any case, my thought is that, much like Paris is rapidly changing over its streetscape to put cyclists and pedestrians first, and has extensive and growing tramways, Seoul needs to do more to get people out of their cars. I'm sure you'll mention--rightly so--that Paris has the RER to make it easier to be car-free outside the city, and thus car-free coming in, but Seoul's bus and metro networks are famously efficient.
> 
> ...


I fully agree that some of Korea's developments are a bit backwards, and too car centric. Wirye, Dongtan, etc... are good example, and so is the emphasis on large stroads or the fact that public transport lines are usually built after the cities themselves. And obviously, following the US urban planning strategies from the 1950s is anything but a good strategy in this day and age.

But for me, your example of Paris also shows why Seoul cannot be like Paris.

As for density, Seoul is actually effectively denser. Because the Paris commune is only a very small part of the urban area. The fairest comparison would be to compare Seoul city limits with Petite Couronne (Paris and the first ring of 3 adjacent departments). Seoul has a population of 9.7 million over 604 sqkm, to Paris' 6.7 million over a slightly bigger 762sqkm, so Seoul is almost twice as dense over a similarly sized area, even though there are more mountains even within Seoul city limits than in the Petite Couronne. Secondly, another point is simply the history of developments. Most of the Paris Metro was completed before 1920, before the automobile became an important means of transportation. Meanwhile, due to the country being dirt poor until around 1970, the Seoul subway only managed to reach a decently sized network somewhere between the mid-1980s and mid 1990s, when automobile was already an important mode of transportation, so they had to somewhat plan cities with mostly cars in mind, because when places like Gangnam, Yeouido or the North East (No-Do-Gang districts) were planned in the 1960s and 1970s, there was still no subway in the country.

As for the ground-level rail, even Paris doesn't really have it. All major national rail stations are near the péripherique, with no through traffic within Paris. As for the tram lines, none of them are within the urban center of Paris either. I think that the only city which has so much focus on rail and in a visible way is Tokyo (all hail the Yamanote line), but the Japanese geography lends itself very well to rail, and the country completed its industrialization process between roughly 1870 and 1910, which was the golden age of rail, which is probably why rail was and is still prioritized so much.

But I think the main difference is indeed the complete lack of any sort of commuter rail service outside of the seoul metropolitan subway. Most cities in the world have a clear 2-tier system, and Paris even have 3, with the RER and the Francilien on top of the metro. Berlin has its S-Bahn, and Japan and London have huge commuter train services as well, even if they're not part of a unified system. So while Seoul's subway is impressive in length at 1200km, it's not all that much if you include the regional rails of these cities. Greater Tokyo probably has like 5000km of tracks overall, and Paris a lot as well (over 200km of metro, over 100km of tramway, over 500km of RER, and over 1000km of Transilien), so Seoul is still lagging. I mean, Seoul probably doesn't need 5000km of tracks, because it's more dense and the population is concentrated on some key corridors, but there is just a need of more tracks. And most importantly, faster tracks. While not all tracks in the system right now are true urban transit tracks, and some have commuter rail features (AREX, Suin-Bundang, Gyeongui-Jungang...), there is still a big lack of fast lines, which can compete with the highways and reduce the importance of the cars. For that, GTX will be absolutely essential. The planned 3-line network will already make a lot of difference. Extensions to the fast Shinbundang Line, as well as the soon to be completed Seohae and Shinansan Lines will definitely help. Then there are plans for Lines D, E and F, although there are still in very early stages. What I really hope for is for one circular line which would connect the major cities around Seoul (which would likely be Line F), I think this could be a gamechanger as well.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^All the more important, don't you think given Seoul's incredible density, that an absolute minimum of space is given to highly space-inefficient cars and their infrastructure?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

aquaticko said:


> ^^All the more important, don't you think given Seoul's incredible density, that an absolute minimum of space is given to highly space-inefficient cars and their infrastructure?


I mean, it needs to be kept at a moderate level, but roads are necessary, and not everything can be done by shipping.

And actually, and quite counterintuitively, the ratio of the area used for roads within Seoul is significantly lower than in most other developed cities. I think I read in a book that it was around like 15% of the total city area is used for roads (I just found another website which mentioned something like 20%), compared to 25 or 30% in other big cities. The reason why is that while Seoul does have very large and often oversized avenues, in between these avenues, within the large city blocks, there are almost no streets (especially 1x1 or 2x2 streets), only some small backalleys which have one lane at most. Plus in large apartment complex, at least those built during the last 15 years or so, there are no ground level roads with roads replaced by large underground car parks with entrances on each side. So traffic in Seoul is concentrated on a handful of very large roads, and not spread between more mid-sized roads. It's arguable if it's better or worse, but the road footprint in Seoul is still smaller than in most other large world cities.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Following Itaewon tragedy, questions raised about subway crowdedness in Seoul*

As you probably know, there was a disaster a couple of days ago during Halloween celebrations in Itaewon, Seoul, due to a crowd surge, which killed over 150 people. I'm not going to go too much into details of this tragedy, as it's already well covered at length (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seoul_Halloween_crowd_crush), both my Korean and foreign media. A lot of attention is now on the safety culture of Korea, and on crowd management to avoid such big crowds. Most of the work which needs to be done to improve this culture is on education, police work, and event organization policy, rather than on infrastructure. However, there is one focal infrastructure point which is being talked about a lot since this weekend: subways.

Subways in Korea have quite often been very crowded, and some busy lines are frequently referred to as "Jiok-cheol" ("hell subways"). In many ways, it has actually improved over the years, as the subway system has grown a lot, and chaotic scenes of the 80s or 90s (Sindorim Station comes to my mind) are now more rare. However, with the Seoul Capital Area growing in population, the share of travelers using the subway increasing, and the overall amount of movement increasing with economic developments, there are many areas where crowdedness is still prevalent, and potentially very dangerous.

Planning is of course always complicated: building a line usually takes up to 20 years from early planning to opening, and in the meantime, new developments throughout the metropolis affect which areas have more or less demand for subway. And of course, the new lines are built matching the expected demand, sometimes reducing costs by building shorter or fewer trains where demand is expected to be lower. And sometimes these expectations don't match the reality once the line opens.

The video below (in Korean) lists for each line the sections with the highest congestion. Lines with congestion of around 150% or more are especially problematic. And just to make it clear, 150% doesn't mean that 2 people sit and 1 has to stand. The crowdedness level is calculated so that every passenger seated and no one standing is achieved at 34%, so at 100% there are already many more people standing than seated. Also, the latest data was from 2021, which was still very affected by Covid-19. So now that the pandemic is mostly behind us, the crowdedness is coming back to higher levels again.







I'll just highlights some of the lines which are currently crowded, and see if it's being addressed or if there are ways to improve the situation:

Line 1: especially crowded in the South-West of Seoul, near where the line splits in 2 branches (one to Incheon and one to Suwon): overall, the crowdedness of Line 1 has already gone down over the years. In 3 years or so will open the Sinansan Line, which will help a lot. Still in planning, the GTX B and Nangok Branch of the Sillim Line could eventually help as well, so overall, the Line 1 crowdedness isn't too much of a concern on the Suwon branch. It's still quite an issue on the branch to Incheon though
Line 2: especially crowded between Sadang and the Gangnam area. There's little that can be done, because Line 2 trains area already 10-car long and have a high frequency. At least the situation is not expected to really worsen in the future, and has already improved since the 1990s and 2000s with the opening of other lines. Maybe GTX C will eventually improve the situation a bit, but there are limited options to improve the situation for now.
Line 3: especially North-West of central Seoul. It's not all that bad, and the opening of GTX A in a couple of years will help a lot, and so might the Shinbundang Line, but this is still far away from being built
Line 4: especially crowded North-East of central Seoul. However it's not all that bad, and is not expected to worsen. The Dongbuk Line (light metro) under construction should help, and so will GTX C for sure. It's also quite crowded near Gwacheon, but GTX C should help a lot there as well
Line 8: it wasn't crowded until recently, but with construction in Southern Songpa and Wirye, it has become busier. But it's actually going to get worse, with Line 8 being extended to the North next year. The section of most concern is likely to be between Cheonho and Jamsil. However, train frequency on Line 8 is lower than other lines, and this issue could be solved by adding new trains, although there are still no concrete plans to do so. Also, trainsets are only 6 cars long, but extending the length of trainsets is unlikely, because the stations were built for 6 cars only
Line 9: the most crowded line in the last 10 years or so. This is especially the case for Express trains. Overall, frequency on the line isn't all that high (considering the Express/Local trains system). With the line's various extensions, as well as developments near the line, there is still some more pressure on the line. That being said, the situation has improved a bit these past few years, because the trainsets were increased from 4 to 6 cars. Increasing trainsets from 6 to 8 cars has already been a hot topic, and wouldn't be hard to do because platforms were already built for 8 cars in mind. I wouldn't be surprised if these plans were to pick up steam in the near future in light of the recent tragedy, at least for Express Trains
Incheon Line 2: this new line, built in 2016, is already quite crowded, because trains are only 2 cars long, despite the line being quite long and passing through downtown areas of Incheon. And with a city that is still growing a bit. Initially, the line was planned to be a regular metro line, but it was downgraded to light metro. With the capacity not quite sufficient, Incheon decided as early as 2017 to buy a few new trains, to increase the total from 37 to 43. The new trains will actually be coupled with the existing ones, so some trains will effectively have 4 cars (2 coupled trains) and others just 2, because the existing platforms are big enough for 4 cars. If demand continue to increase, Incheon could decide to buy even more trains to have more of these trains run with 4 cars instead of 2
AREX: the line is crowded as well especially between Gimpo Airport and Geomam. Overcrowding is not all that bad, but there are some new developments nearby. Some good news though, as the while there are currently 22 local trains running (in addition to the 6 direct Express trains which go straight from Incheon Airport to Seoul Station), 9 new trains were ordered for entry into service in 2025, so frequency should improve. Also, these new trains will be able to run at up to 150kph. It's unclear if they'll be able to do so with earlier trains still limited to 110kph, but ultimately the goal is to increase the speed of the entire line to 150kph for all trains by 2027, which could lead to improve frequency as well
Suin-Bundang line: especially crowded in the Gangnam Section north of Suseo (and especially north of Seolleung). Trains there have a length of 6 cars, but the platforms could accommodate for 8 cars. The train frequency is not all that high either. It's a bit of a complex lines with the extensions/mergers, and different type of services, but apparently increasing to 8 cars would be possible, although it doesn't seem to be really considered at the moment, so crowdedness will likely remain an issue for now. Also to take into consideration are the other future lines in that area which may have a future effect on the line (GTX A, GTX C, Wirye-Sinsa Line), likely helping slightly reduce the number of passengers
Gyeongui-Jungang Line: crowded in Seoul, basically everywhere East of Yongsan Station, but especially near Wangsimni and Cheongnyangni. Nothing can really be done for now, because the line uses old existing tracks. Once GTX B and C are built, not only will it give alternatives to passengers to use the GTX lines instead, but depending on the track alignment, it will likely also allow some of the existing non-subway services there to be transferred to the underground tracks, probably allowing to have an increase in the number of Gyeongui-Jungang subway train services. But this will not come before 2030 or so, and in the meantime, I don't think much can be done
Gimpo Goldline: last, but certainly not least, is the Gimpo Goldline, which was built just 3 years ago, connecting the city of Gimpo with the rest of the system at Gimpo Airport. The line was initially envisioned as an extension to Line 5, then as its own line, but was eventually built as a 2-car light metro system. It has a congestion rate of at least 230%, probably closer to 300% during rush hour and at some specific stations. And this is data from 2021, which was still heavily affected by the pandemic. And this is unlikely to improve. Gimpo is a bit of a bed time, and almost all the traffic is during rush hour, with all passengers tranfering at Gimpo Airport because it's the only transfer station. Gimpo is also growing a lot with many residential developments going on. Bus alternatives to the subway are very inconvenient due to traffic congestion. And the upcoming extension in a few months of the Northern section of the Seohae Line through Gimpo Airport is expected to further exacerbate the situation. The only good news is that the city recently decided to buy 5 new trainsets to supplement the existing 23. This should help a bit, but it won't make a huge difference, and since frequency is already quite high, it might not be so easy to squeeze in more trains and achieve a frequency of 2 minutes during rush hour. These new trains should enter service by the end of 2024. But apart from that, it doesn't seem that anything else can really be done. Developments in the area are continuing, but the stations can only hold 2 cars and can't be extended, frequency is already near its maximum, and there are no other lines in construction in that area to divert some of the traffic. Maybe Line 5 will be extended to the West, and maybe GTX Line D will be built in a way which helps, but these lines are still in early proposal steps, and might not get built at all.

So as you can see, there are quite a few lines which have some crowdedness issues in the Seoul Metropolitan Subway. It's not all that bad apart from rush hour, and it's actually in many ways better than it has been before, but there are nonetheless quite a few areas where crowdedness represents a major inconvenience at best, and a danger at worst. The most worriesome line is certainly the Gimpo Goldline, for which there is really no easy solution. Then we have a few other lines which are at a level which is clearly not adequate (Line 9, Line 2, Suin-Bundang, Gyeongui-Jungang, Incheon Line 2), and other lines for which it's a bit more acceptable, even if not ideal. But there are clearly some improvements coming or possible, with some new trains ordered to increase capacity/frequency (AREX, Incheon Line 2, Gimpo Goldline), as well as some lines for which extending the frequency (Line 8) or length of trains (Line 9, Suin-Bundang Line) are possible, even if not yet in the process of being implemented. Lastly, some new line openings should help this problem quite a bit as well, for Line 1 (opening of Sinansan Line and GTX B), Line 3 (opening of GTX A), Line 4 (opening of GTX C), Gyeongui-Jungang (GTX B and C).









Crowded subways trigger anxiety after Itaewon disaster


A 30-year-old office worker surnamed Lee, who travels on Seoul Metro Line 9 in her morning commute from Dangsan Station to Sinnonhyeon Station, got off the train midway on Monday morning, feeling shortness of breath. “I couldn't breathe. It's not the first time I felt like I was suffocating...




www.koreatimes.co.kr













김포시 골드라인 혼잡률 긴급점검…교통건설국장


【파이낸셜뉴스 김포=강근주 기자】 김포시는 10월31일 퇴근시간대 김포공항역에서 골드라인 혼잡도 등 운영현황을 살피는 등 ‘안전점검’을 실시했다.이번 안전점검은 이용훈 교통건설국장 주재 아래 김포공항역 승차장 혼잡도 및 안전사고 방지를 위한 환승통로 질서유지, 열차 안전탑승 유도 및 구호용품 설치현황..




www.fnnews.com













[이태원 참사] '만원 지하철'·'지옥철' 일상 안전불감증 경고…익숙해진 '과밀문화' 개선되야


연합뉴스에 따르면 300여명의 사상자를 낸 이태원 참사를 계기로 만원 지하철이나 각종 축제 현장 등 가는 곳마다 인구밀집도가 높은 한국 특유의 '과밀 문화'를 한 번쯤 돌아볼 필요가 있다는 목소리가 나온다.시민들은 또 다른 참사를 막으려면 이 같은 문화에 자성이 필요하다며 각자 일상에서 마주했던 과밀에 대한 기억을 꺼내고 있다.지난달 30일 희생자 추모글을 올린 한 네티즌은 "금요일 강남역 퇴근길 지하철에서 숨이 턱 막히고 내 몸이 내 몸이 아니게 돼 무서운 상황을 자주 맞닥뜨린다"며 "한국은 좁은 땅에 사람이 너무




www.topstarnews.net













일상이 된 ‘과밀 문화’…누리꾼 “‘지옥철’ 공연장 축제현장 되돌아봐야”


300여명의 사상자를 낸 이태원 참사를 계기로 만원 지하철이나 각종 축제 현장 등 가는 곳마다 인구 밀집도가 높은 한국 특유의 '과밀 문화'를 한 번쯤 돌아볼 필요가 있다는 목소리가 나온다. 연합뉴스에 따르면 시민들은 또 다른 참사를 막으려면 이 같은 문화에 자성이 필요하다며...




www.segye.com













이태원 참사에 시민들 “수도권 지하철 타기 겁나”


[시사포커스 / 임솔 기자] 서울 용산구 이태원에서 대규모 압사 사고가 발생하면서 피해자와 유가족은 물론 전국민의 트라우마가 우려되고 있다. 이 같은 상황에서 출퇴근길 지하철을 타기가 겁난다는 글들이 온라인 커뮤니티 등에 속속 올라오고 있다. 수도권 출퇴근길 지하철은 밀집도가 높기로 유명해 ‘지옥철’이라는 용어도 생긴 지 오래다.31일 중앙재난안전대책본부(중대본)에 따르면 현재까지 이태원 참사로 인한 사망자는 154명, 부상자는 149명이다. 미국 CNN 방송에 따르면 사고가 발생한 이태원의 내리막 골목에는 1㎡(제곱미터)당 5.6




www.sisafocus.co.kr


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

kimahrikku1 said:


> I mean, it needs to be kept at a moderate level, but roads are necessary, and not everything can be done by shipping.
> 
> And actually, and quite counterintuitively, the ratio of the area used for roads within Seoul is significantly lower than in most other developed cities. I think I read in a book that it was around like 15% of the total city area is used for roads (I just found another website which mentioned something like 20%), compared to 25 or 30% in other big cities. The reason why is that while Seoul does have very large and often oversized avenues, in between these avenues, within the large city blocks, there are almost no streets (especially 1x1 or 2x2 streets), only some small backalleys which have one lane at most. Plus in large apartment complex, at least those built during the last 15 years or so, there are no ground level roads with roads replaced by large underground car parks with entrances on each side. So traffic in Seoul is concentrated on a handful of very large roads, and not spread between more mid-sized roads. It's arguable if it's better or worse, but the road footprint in Seoul is still smaller than in most other large world cities.


Just like in Moscow.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Following Itaewon tragedy, questions raised about subway crowdedness in Seoul*
> 
> As you probably know, there was a disaster a couple of days ago during Halloween celebrations in Itaewon, Seoul, due to a crowd surge, which killed over 150 people. I'm not going to go too much into details of this tragedy, as it's already well covered at length (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seoul_Halloween_crowd_crush), both my Korean and foreign media. A lot of attention is now on the safety culture of Korea, and on crowd management to avoid such big crowds. Most of the work which needs to be done to improve this culture is on education, police work, and event organization policy, rather than on infrastructure. However, there is one focal infrastructure point which is being talked about a lot since this weekend: subways.
> 
> ...


Given the lack of alternative mass transit in the respective areas, I've always wondered why Incheon Line 2 and the Gimpo Goldline were built so lightly-spec'd. The enormous success of Seoul's various metro lines should've been a clear sign to build these to full heavy-metro standards, with 6 or 8 car platforms throughout--especially given that these two lines connect to various parts of the actual Seoul metro system, and the presence of dense new developments around various stations. 

Additionally, Incheon is like most Korean cities (no single, strong center), but its metro system still seems substantially underbuilt. I can't help but think, given that at least some number of people in Incheon likely commute to Seoul for work, that the lack of rapid transit in the city (as well as a number of Seoul's other satellites), both worsens car traffic and crowding on these metro lines. I know there's a lot in the works for Sudogwon as a whole, I just hope that Korea's politicians continue to take mass transit in the region seriously. The GTX lines can't come soon enough.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

aquaticko said:


> Given the lack of alternative mass transit in the respective areas, I've always wondered why Incheon Line 2 and the Gimpo Goldline were built so lightly-spec'd. The enormous success of Seoul's various metro lines should've been a clear sign to build these to full heavy-metro standards, with 6 or 8 car platforms throughout--especially given that these two lines connect to various parts of the actual Seoul metro system, and the presence of dense new developments around various stations.
> 
> Additionally, Incheon is like most Korean cities (no single, strong center), but its metro system still seems substantially underbuilt. I can't help but think, given that at least some number of people in Incheon likely commute to Seoul for work, that the lack of rapid transit in the city (as well as a number of Seoul's other satellites), both worsens car traffic and crowding on these metro lines. I know there's a lot in the works for Sudogwon as a whole, I just hope that Korea's politicians continue to take mass transit in the region seriously. The GTX lines can't come soon enough.


I tend to agree with you, although to be honest, the situation in Incheon is much better than Gimpo. First of all, while Incheon is the size of Busan, in reality, it doesn't really function as a unified city, as it has grown in different directions, and is disjointed. Plus, most of the people there actually work elsewhere in the capital area, and especially in Seoul. So the needs are quite different than in Busan. And while the Incheon Line 2 had initially been planned as heavy metro at some point, the change to light metro hasn't been too much of an issue. The trains are quite crowded for now, but the 4-car platform allows for a potential doubling of the capacity, and train frequency could also be slightly increased. So there is some flexibility there. And Incheon is probably the city has seen the most growth of its subway infrastructure over the past 15 years, with, in addition to Incheon Line 2 (which opened in 2016), the opening of the AREX (2007, with extension to city center in 2010 and to Incheon T2 in 2018), of the Suin-Bundang Line (Suin Line opened in 2012, then extended to Incheon station in 2016, and finally merged with the Bundang Line in 2020). Incheon Line 1 also saw extensions into Songdo in 2009 and 2020, with a further Northern extension coming in 2024. And finally, Seoul Line 7 extended to the outskirts of Incheon in 2012, then further into the city in 2021, with a bigger extension into Cheongna Int'l City to be completed by 2027. And there are additional plans for extensions of both Incheon Subway lines, as well as GTX B expected to start construction by 2024. So really, there have been many improvements coming to Incheon, and with the possibility to more than double capacity of the Incheon Line 2, this isn't a huge issue.

Gimpo though, that's a very different issue. The city is a bedtown, built in a linear way along the river, which feeds into Seoul through Gimpo Airport Station. And it's one of the fastest growing cities in the capital area, with new developments ongoing, near where the Gimpo Goldline is located. Apart from the 5 new trainsets which they ordered in 2020 to be added to the rolling stock in the next 2 to 3 years, there is no way to increase capacity. Frequency is at the maximum, and the platforms cannot accommodate for longer trains. There aren't really any other road project which could help too, with the existing highway already congested... And there are no developments on the horizon. GTX D might or might not get built, but realistically even if it is, it won't be done before 2035. Extensions to Line 5 have been proposed, but none are currently officially in actual planning by the government. Another connectivity improvement could be a Northern extension to Incheon Line 2, connecting with the Gimpo Goldline and then crossing the river into Ilsan, but it is still in early planning and it's unclear if it will get built. So apart from the measly 5 trainsets mentioned above, there isn't going to be any improvement before at least around 2035. As for the genesis of the project, and why the Gimpo Goldline was built this way, there were initially plans in the 1990s to build a light metro line, but they fell through. Then, the plan in the 2000s was to extend Line 9 to the West, but the construction costs were too high because of the costs of heavy metro. So they switched back to light rail (4 cars), and the financial arrangement was that the city would bear the entire costs (due to legislations, and this was a first in Korea), with in reality the cost paid mostly by developers of the Hangang New Town which was to be built in Gimpo. Because of having to foot the bill, Gimpo modified the plans to reduce the costs by building a system which could only accommodate for 2 cars instead. And here we are today. It really is quite a mess, because the crowdedness is already super high, and is increasing with the end of Covid and the new residential developments being completed. Similar levels of crowdedness did exist in the past in the Seoul Metropolitan Subway system, but that was in an era when Korea was poorer and this was more socially accepted, and there were other lines in planning or construction which were expected to eventually help the situation overtime. But here, there really isn't a lot that can be done in the short term, and that's a shame.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^I've seen some of the pre-IMF crisis Seoul Metro plans (to say nothing of plans in places like Daegu, Daejeon, Gwangju...), and pairing that with some of the socioeconomic changes that've occurred during the past 25 years as a result....Man, that economic crisis feels a bit more like it was a collapse. Yes, to a certain extent, the associated reforms can be credited with helping Korea escape the middle-income trap, but it's come at some pretty jaw-dropping systemic costs.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

I wonder why lines are built with shorter platforms and trainsets when there seems to be a very high likelyhood of having high ridership. I get this impression not just from Seoul, but from Beijing, Guangzhou, and other newer systems, where the trains are short and/or narrower than other trains in the same system, but then surprise surprise, trains get crowded.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

GojiMet86 said:


> I wonder why lines are built with shorter platforms and trainsets when there seems to be a very high likelyhood of having high ridership. I get this impression not just from Seoul, but from Beijing, Guangzhou, and other newer systems, where the trains are short and/or narrower than other trains in the same system, but then surprise surprise, trains get crowded.


To be honest, this hasn't been so much of the problem overall. Out of the system's 23 lines, there are only 2 lines for which we can say for sure that from the planning stage, the capacity was not adapted at all: Gimpo Goldline, and Line 9 (Line 9 has since increased trainsets from 4 to 6 cars). Some of the crowded lines already have high capacity (Line 1 and 2), but they're just so important historically and developments concentrated around them. Other lines have become more crowded, but mostly due to various line mergers and developments over years/decades, rather than poor initial planning (Suin-Bundang Line). And then you have lines like the Gyeongui-Jungang Line, but it's not per se a new line, it's using existing rail tracks to build some subway service, but with limited frequency due to the constraints of the existing tracks which are already quite saturated.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> I tend to agree with you, although to be honest, the situation in Incheon is much better than Gimpo. First of all, while Incheon is the size of Busan, in reality, it doesn't really function as a unified city, as it has grown in different directions, and is disjointed. Plus, most of the people there actually work elsewhere in the capital area, and especially in Seoul. So the needs are quite different than in Busan. And while the Incheon Line 2 had initially been planned as heavy metro at some point, the change to light metro hasn't been too much of an issue. The trains are quite crowded for now, but the 4-car platform allows for a potential doubling of the capacity, and train frequency could also be slightly increased. So there is some flexibility there. And Incheon is probably the city has seen the most growth of its subway infrastructure over the past 15 years, with, in addition to Incheon Line 2 (which opened in 2016), the opening of the AREX (2007, with extension to city center in 2010 and to Incheon T2 in 2018), of the Suin-Bundang Line (Suin Line opened in 2012, then extended to Incheon station in 2016, and finally merged with the Bundang Line in 2020). Incheon Line 1 also saw extensions into Songdo in 2009 and 2020, with a further Northern extension coming in 2024. And finally, Seoul Line 7 extended to the outskirts of Incheon in 2012, then further into the city in 2021, with a bigger extension into Cheongna Int'l City to be completed by 2027. And there are additional plans for extensions of both Incheon Subway lines, as well as GTX B expected to start construction by 2024. So really, there have been many improvements coming to Incheon, and with the possibility to more than double capacity of the Incheon Line 2, this isn't a huge issue.
> 
> Gimpo though, that's a very different issue. The city is a bedtown, built in a linear way along the river, which feeds into Seoul through Gimpo Airport Station. And it's one of the fastest growing cities in the capital area, with new developments ongoing, near where the Gimpo Goldline is located. Apart from the 5 new trainsets which they ordered in 2020 to be added to the rolling stock in the next 2 to 3 years, there is no way to increase capacity. Frequency is at the maximum, and the platforms cannot accommodate for longer trains. There aren't really any other road project which could help too, with the existing highway already congested... And there are no developments on the horizon. GTX D might or might not get built, but realistically even if it is, it won't be done before 2035. Extensions to Line 5 have been proposed, but none are currently officially in actual planning by the government. Another connectivity improvement could be a Northern extension to Incheon Line 2, connecting with the Gimpo Goldline and then crossing the river into Ilsan, but it is still in early planning and it's unclear if it will get built. So apart from the measly 5 trainsets mentioned above, there isn't going to be any improvement before at least around 2035. As for the genesis of the project, and why the Gimpo Goldline was built this way, there were initially plans in the 1990s to build a light metro line, but they fell through. Then, the plan in the 2000s was to extend Line 9 to the West, but the construction costs were too high because of the costs of heavy metro. So they switched back to light rail (4 cars), and the financial arrangement was that the city would bear the entire costs (due to legislations, and this was a first in Korea), with in reality the cost paid mostly by developers of the Hangang New Town which was to be built in Gimpo. Because of having to foot the bill, Gimpo modified the plans to reduce the costs by building a system which could only accommodate for 2 cars instead. And here we are today. It really is quite a mess, because the crowdedness is already super high, and is increasing with the end of Covid and the new residential developments being completed. Similar levels of crowdedness did exist in the past in the Seoul Metropolitan Subway system, but that was in an era when Korea was poorer and this was more socially accepted, and there were other lines in planning or construction which were expected to eventually help the situation overtime. But here, there really isn't a lot that can be done in the short term, and that's a shame.


So, after my post, the topic has remained a hot one in Korea these past few days. Partly because of the Itaewon tragedy, there is a lot of attention on trying to decrease the pressure on the subway network and overcrowding. Of course, some of the answers lie in teleworking, city zoning, flexible hours, and other societal changes. And there are also more short term fixes to the subway sytem itself, like having more staff in station to prevent overcrowding, reworking on the passenger flow and station layouts, as well as indicating in more trains the crowdedness level of upcoming trains (it's only being done at the train car level on some of the latest traincars on some lines). But of course, infrastructure is the main point, and there have been 2 important announcements in that regards, concerning the system's worse 2 bottlenecks: Gimpo, and Line 9.

*Line 9:* an announcement was made on something which was already in the books since a couple of years ago: new trains. There are currently 45 trainsets on the line of 6 cars each. The communication made was about the arrival of 8 additional 6-car trains, which would increase frequency and help with the overcrowding. The addition of these trains would apparently reduce average crowdedness level from 155% to 120%. It seems that these trains would mostly be used for express service, rather than local ones for which overcrowding is less of an issue. These trains were actually already ordered 2 years, but will be delivered next year and should enter service no later than early 2024. They were initially ordered mostly with the aim of planning for the Phase 4 of the Line 9 (extension to Godeok), but that extension just started construction and will be completed in 2028 at the earliest. So I actually expect this batch to be delivered in 2024 to be a permanent capacity increase, and I woudn't be surprised if ahead of the Phase 4 opening, there was one more batch of trains (that would be Batch 5), to increase the number of trains to maintain frequency level once Phase 4 opens (and maybe buy more than "needed" to further increase frequency). As for 8-car trains though, while the trains line and platforms were built for up to 8 trains, it seems that some actual work would be needed before transitioning to 8 trains: the signaling would need some tweaking and the train depot tracks would need to be extended to have 8 car trains. And this work would like not be completed until 2032, so until then, capacity increase can only be done by increasing the number of trains, but not by increasing the length of cars.



https://www.mk.co.kr/news/society/10524613











숨통 트일까…서울시, 9호선에 862억 투입 열차 추가 증편


정부가 이태원 압사 참사를 계기로 만원 지하철 역사에서 인파사고가 발생할 가능성이 있는 경우 사전 경보를 발생하기로 한 가운데, 서울시는 극심한 혼잡이 계속되는 9호선에 862억원을 투입해 신형 전동차 48칸(8..



www.nocutnews.co.kr













지하철 9호선 2024년까지 48칸 증편… 서울시 “혼잡도 155%→120% 낮출것”


서울시가 출퇴근 시간 ‘지옥철’로 불리는 지하철 9호선의 혼잡도를 낮추기 위해 전동차를 추가 배치하기로 했다. 이태원 핼러윈 참사 이후 인파 밀집에 대한 경각심이 높아진 상황을 …



www.donga.com





*Line 5 extension to Gimpo:* to tackle the issues of the Gimpo Goldline, nothing much can be done to the Gimpo Goldline itself, at least in the short term. There were some alternatives proposed, but none really confirmed, and as I said among them was an extension of Line 5. There had been different proposals, but no agreement between the Gyeonggi Province, and the cities of Seoul, Gimpo, Goyang and Incheon (Goyang and Incheon wanted the extension to go through their cities). Now, because of what happened in Itaewon, there seems to be a new drive to find solutions for transportation from Gimpo to Seoul. The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure and Transport announced on Friday that it had agreed, with the city of Seoul, the city of Gimpo and the district of Gangseo to extend the Line 5 to the West in Gimpo. This would also be part of a new town project to be built in Gimpo with up to 46,000 homes (Gimpo Hangang 2 Compact City). That new town would be relatively small, and fill the gap between 2 parts of the newly built Hangang New Town. I don't think that Korea should really build new towns anymore, but al least this one is quite small and actually increases the size and geographical integrity of the completed Hangang New Town, rather than be in the middle of nowhere. So that's not that bad. From the rough sketches, it seems that the Line 5 would run fairly straight from the current Banghwa Station terminus to that new Gimpo Hangang 2 Compact City, with at least one transfer stations with the Gimpo Goldline at Janggi Station (which would also be the terminus of GTX D if it gets built according to the current plans). The Line 5 extension would reduce travel time to Gwanghwamun from 90 minutes today to 69 minutes (and less to other destinations with transfer options at Gimpo Airport). As part of this process the current train depot near Banghwa Station would be replaced by a new one near the new terminus of the line. Obviously this is just an initial announcement, and many things could go wrong or be delayed, and at the earliest it will take 10 years before the new town and the subway extension open. Given the dire situation of the Gimpo Goldline, I hope that (contrary to most recent examples), they manage to really builld the line ahead of the new town getting built.



























지하철 5호선 김포까지 가나…4만6000호 공공주택 조성


〈사진-국토교통부〉정부가 서울 지하철 5호선 연장에 힘을 싣기 위해 경기도 김포에 4만6000호 규모의 신규 택지를 조성합니다.국..




news.jtbc.co.kr













김포에 4만 6천 호 신도시급 신규 택지…지하철 5호선 연장


경기도 김포시에 4만 6천 호 규모의 신도시급 신규 택지가 조성됩니다. 이에 맞춰 서울 지하철 5호선을 연장합니다. 국토교통부는 오늘 경기 김포시 마산동, 운양동, 장기동, 양촌읍 일대 731만㎡를 신규 공공주택지구로 지정한다고 발표했습니다.




news.sbs.co.kr


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^The whole thing is honestly so frustrating. I get that rail infrastructure/services are more expensive to build/run than roads/buses/cars. But the sheer _volume_ of roadways built in this area....It just seems like poor planning whenever I see intersections of 6-8-lane-wide roads around railway stops and yet we hear that those railway stops are overcrowded _anyway_. Clearly, enough demand for rail transit exists that they could've built heavier-duty rail infrastructure and, to play it safe if they wanted, have used some of the land they wasted on roads for more development.

A dead horse, I know, especially coming from me, but I just can't make good sense of it.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

kimahrikku1 said:


> To be honest, this hasn't been so much of the problem overall.


there is a thing on seoul metro that I appreciate a lot: the rolling stock is 3.12m width. 
it is a very good width.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Start of the construction of the Wirye Line, Korea's first modern tram*
> 
> Construction of the Wirye Line has just started, at the end of December. No groundbreaking ceremony has been held so far, but after years of delay, things have finally sped up with the purchase of trains, the selection of a contractor and the signature of a contract with that contractor, all within the last few weeks of 2021. Apparently, actual construction started on December 29th.
> 
> ...


*Actual start of the construction of the Wirye Line*

Following my previous article from last December, there have finally been some good news about the Wirye Line. While they talked about starting construction in December of last year, almost nothing had been done (apart from some very prep works which I saw first-hand). Now, main construction is starting right away, and the target for the opening remains unchanged at September 2025.

I don't have much else to add, because almost everything was covered in my previous post (see full quote above). One point which I did not mention, but which is important is that the line will not have any overhead power line at all. The line will be powered by large electric batteries which will sit on the roof of the trams.



























위례선 본공사 시작…57년 만에 서울 트램 부활


5호선 마천역∼8호선 복정·남위례역 5.4㎞…2025년 9월 개통 서울시는 이달 내 위례선 도시철도 본공사에 들어간다고 28일 밝혔다. 2025년 9월 개통 예정인 위례선은 지하철 5호선 마천역에서 8호선 복정역과




n.news.naver.com













One part of Seoul will see trams again after 57 years


Trams will run again in Seoul for the first time in 57 years.



koreajoongangdaily.joins.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of Uncheon Station on the Gyeongui-Jungang Line*

There's been a new opening this Saturday on the Seoul Metropolitan Subway system. A very tiny one, but it counts. Uncheon Station opened on the Gyeongui Jungang Line, located in Paju near the end of the Western section of the Gyeongui-Jungang Line near the DMZ. This station had actually existed before as a temporary station before the opening of the Gyeongui Subway Line back in 2009, but was only for commuter rail and not subway service, which ended at Munsan.

Now, the Gyeongui-Jungang Line subway service extended more to the West with the electrification of the line to Imjingang Station 2 years ago (and then further to Dorasan Station a year ago but Dorasan is a bit of a unique case because it's past the Civilian Control Line, and there is a special reservation/ID check process to go to Dorasan). So since Uncheon is located between Munsan and Imjingang, Gyeongui-Jungang Line subway trains started passing by Uncheon station a couple of years ago, but without actually stopping. Now, a small new station has actually been built at Uncheon. It cost around KRW 10 Bn, and comes with a waiting area, screen doors, ticket machines, a car park and a control center, but is expensive considering that in each direction there are only 2 trains per day on weekdays and 4 on weekends which use the line and stop at Uncheon. That's of course because most subway service stops at Munsan, the last urban areas, with Uncheon and Imjingang hardly populated areas mostly built for people who want to go to or near the DMZ by train, so the demand is low.

So there you have it, a new station on the Gyeongui-Jungang Line subway and in the Seoul Metropolitan Subway, but one which had actually existed before as a temporary train station and which will still only get a couple of trains a day.



























https://newsis.com/view/?id=NISX20221216_0002126323&cID=10401&pID=10400











코레일, 경의선 '운천역' 17일부터 운영


사실 앞에 겸손한 민영 종합 뉴스통신사 뉴스1




www.news1.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*End of year updates about GTX project*

As you know, GTX is probably the most important project in urban mobility in Seoul's recent history. Due to its scale, I wanted to give a short update about where we're standing regarding this project, with some recent updates for all of the lines.

GTX A: first train revealed, and update about launch schedule

A couple of days ago, the first prototype of the GTX A line train was presented to the public. There will be 20 trains in total, with 8 cars each. Each car will only have 3 wide doors per side, and the doors will have one panel and slide open on the side, so as to minimize noise. Trains will only feature longitudinal seating, with seats wider than on regular subways. And of course, the most important thing is that the trains will have a top speed of 180kph, over twice that of most regular subways.
























GTX 드디어 출격, 수도권 30분 출퇴근 시대 온다


GTX-A 차량사진(사진=국토교통부 제공) 빠르고 편리한 교통혁신을 이룰 수도권광역급행철도(GTX) 차량이 드디어 모습을 드러냈다. 국토교통부는 GTX-A(파주~동탄, 2024년부터 순차개통) 노선을 운행할 철도차량




n.news.naver.com





The second update about GTX is about the opening timeline, which is becoming clearer. Actual construction of the line started in mid-2019, and now the opening isn't so far away. It will be done in steps (obviously, all dates a potential to changes, and delays).
The first step is the opening of the section between Suseo Station and Dongtan Station, which is planned for June 2024. This section is the easiest, because it mostly uses existing tracks, with only new stations to build (Seongnam Station, Yongin Station), new platforms at the station (Dongtan Station), or a short section of actual tracks at Suseo Station, as the GTX station will be located near the subway stations there, not where the SRT train platform is. In some ways it will be important because this area South-East of Seoul is very important economically, but in others the impact will be limited because it was already possible (albeit inconvenient) to travel from Dongtan to Suseo by SRT, and also because for people coming from Gyeonggi Province into Seoul, Suseo is unlikely to be their final destination, so it will not be all that practical.
The second step, planned for late 2024, is the section between Seoul Station and Unjeong Station in Paju. This one will truly be important, because while it will only be 33km long, it will be a brand new line, and will be useful in connecting the North-West of Gyeonggi with Seoul's historical downtown.
The third step, planned for November 2025, is the completion of the entire line itself, with the central section in downtown Seoul between Seoul Station and Suseo station opening. One caveat though, is that the only station planned between Seoul Station and Suseo Station, the all important Samseong Station, will not be open by then. But still, that will be a very important moment.
The fourth one, planned for November 2026, is the opening of an in-fill station, Changneung, located North-West of Seoul. That station was not initially included in the project, but was then added as part of the construction of a new satellite town in Changneung. This will certainly not be the most important station in the system, especially since when it opens in 2026, the new town will not have been completed yet
The last one, planned for April 2028, is the opening of the in-fill Samseong Station in Gangnam, arguably the most important station in the entire GTX project. Construction there is taking longer because of the huge Underground Transfer Complex going on there.

GTX B: contractor selected for privately financed section, tender still ongoing for publicly-financed section

Regarding GTX B, it was decided last year to split the project in 2, at least financially. The first section, the central one between Yongsan and Sangbong, would be directly publicly financed, while the parts of the line further away would be developed privately with a BTO business model. I don't know the exact details of why/how it was done, but I believe it was due to the line's supposed lower potential compared to the other 2 lines, and also the fact that this is the line with the most implications on the rest of the rail network, as its urban section between Seoul Station and Sangbong will also be used by other trains to alleviate the saturation of the existing line (formally the Gyeongwon Line, but with a mixture of KTX-Eum, Gyeongui-Jungang Line subway, Gyeongchun Line subway, regular passenger rail, and freight.

It was always expected that this line would start construction later than the other ones, and this should indeed be the case. A couple of days ago though, there was excellent news regarding this line. After a failed initial tender, the government has now officially selected a preferred bidder, a consortium led by Daewoo E&C. This consortium was the sole bidder, and was selected after the second tender (according to law, I believe that there must be at least one re-tender if the first tender only has one bidder). The process of signing a final agreement should take a bit more time, but the target is for construction to begin in the first half of 2024. As for the publicly-funded section, the mechanisms are a bit different, but the government is selecting contractors. There again, it's taking a bit more time than initially hoped, as the construction was divided into 4 lots, but for some of these lots, there was only one bidder, so they have to re-do the bids. However, for this section as well, it's expected that builders will be selected soon, with construction also to start in the first half of 2024. The opening of the full line is planned for 2030.









‘3조8000억’ GTX-B 민자구간 사업, 대우건설 컨소시엄 품으로


3조8000억 GTX-B 민자구간 사업, 대우건설 컨소시엄 품으로 두 번째 입찰서도 단독 응찰한 대우 컨소 국토부, 우선협상대상자 지정 평가한다




biz.chosun.com





GTX C: Government and Hyundai E&C Consortium pushing for early start of construction, with construction of the tunnel under the Eunma Apartment Complex

The GTX C line is expected to start construction earlier than Line B, because it's viewed as more viable economically: it passes in central Gangnam, and the sections on each end share tracks with existing lines, so the section of actual new tracks is a bit shorter. Construction is planned to start in Q2 2023, for an opening in 2028. For this line, a preferred bidder, a consortium led by Hyundai E&C, was already selected in June 2021. Negotiations on the exact route of this line has been going on, with a few issues coming up. The first one is the addition of new stations (in yellow on the map below). There would be 4 new stations in total. On the main line, starting from the South, there would be Uiwang, Indeogwon and Wangsimni. For Uiwang and Indeogwon, this is on the section of tracks shared with existing subways, so there would just need to extend the stations with new platforms. Wangsimni would be a brand new station on new tracks, but offering transfer with the Wangsimni Station, which is already a hub for 4 subway lines (and soon 5 with the Dongbuk Line). But I believe the benefit of Wangsimni would mostly be to basically quadruple tracks on the Wangsimni-Cheongnyangni tracks, which is over-saturated, which could allow for more frequent service on the Gyeongui-Jungang Line, or to have more Suin-Bundang Line go all the way up to Cheongnyangni. The last added station would be Sangnuksu. This would be a separate branch, sharing tracks with Subway Line 4, to bring GTX service to the city of Ansan. As it stands, the addition of all these 4 stations is already kind of confirmed, although it will only become official once the final plans are agreed with the Hyundai Consortium. But then, there are 2 more issues which have led to lost time. The first is regarding Changdong Station, with the question of whether the GTX C line Station should be above ground, or under ground. If it is above ground, it is slightly cheaper to build, with the line starting sharing tracks with the Gyeongwon Line (ie. Line 1) at or just South of the station. It would also make transfers with other lines a bit quicker, as line 1 is located at ground level, and line 4 above ground. If instead, it is built underground, the benefits would be that since the line would have more separate tracks until just after Changdong, it could allow for more frequency of trains overall (both GTX and subway) north of Changdong. It would also be less noisy, especially considered that this is a very residential area. The biggest issue though, which made big headlines, is the plans to build the line directly underneath Eunma Apartments in Gangnam, slightly South of Samseong Station. In most cases in Korea, subway are built along avenues, rather than beneath buildings. But in this case, the railroad must be built as straight as possible, to maximize the speed and decrease travel time. However, Eunma Apartment residents have opposed this vehemently, arguing that the construction will cause a danger to them and the apartments, which are quite old. The actually demonstrated a lot, and not in the most subtle way (banners likening them to victims of the Itaewon crowd crush disaster, demonstrations in front of the home of the chairman of the Hyundai Group...). It seems that this has backfired, as Hyundai and the government have announced that they will build underneath the apartment and drop alternatives for different routes. Further opposition is possible, but at least it seems that this matter is probably settled.









지하화에 드는 비용만 6000억…'GTX-C 도봉구간' 운명은


[땅집고] 수도권광역급행철도 GTX-C노선의 도봉구간(창동역~도봉산) 지하화 여부가 내년 초쯤에 가닥을 잡을 것으로 보인다. 도봉 지상화 구간을..




realty.chosun.com













아파트 밑 지나가는 GTX-C, 은마 vs 시공사-국토부 갈등 쟁점은


수도권광역급행철도(GTX) C 노선의 은마아파트 지하 통과를 둘러싼 은마 주민들과 국토교통부·시공사 간의 갈등이 이어지고 있다. 은마 주민들은 재건축을 앞둔 아파트 지하에 GTX가 통과하면 안전 문제가 생길 수 있다며 노선 우회 및 변경이 필요하다는 입장을 고수하고 있는 반면, 국토교통부와 시공사, 전문가 등은...




www.fntimes.com





GTX D... and others

Regarding future lines, there haven't been much changes. Plans for Lines E and F announced during the campaign will not materialize any time soon. As for Line D, for the moment it seems that the government is following the original plans, with pre-feasibility studies being run based on the plans drawn by the previous administration. Obviously that could still change drastically. But if it remains like that, it would mean that Line D would be much shorter line, between Janggi and Bucheon Sports Complex, branching out of Line B (plans are for Line D trains to actually run all the way until Seoul Station).


Here is the full recap below, which includes the not yet fully confirmed 4 additional stations of Line C, as well as Line D, which is still very uncertain.


















‘21세기 신작로’GTX… 정차역 따라 집값 ‘불쏘시개’


지난해 경기도 안산시 상록구의 집값은 요동쳤다. 한국부동산원에 따르면 지난해 1월 4주차에 상록구의 주간 아파트 매매가격변동률은 0.48%에 달했다. 상승률이 월초(0.03%)의 16배로 치솟았다. 여기서 그치지 않




n.news.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Incheon Subway Line 2: New trains, potential transition to 4-car trains and extensions*

Just a quick update regarding Incheon Subway Line 2, regarding a couple of topics.

The first one, is about something which already happened in December, but I didn't see the news back then and didn't cover it. The line received new trains, which entered into service a month ago on December 9th. For reminder, the line was previously operated with 37 train sets of 2 cars. Now, 6 new trainsets have been added, to offer more capacity on the line. The number of trains has increased by 16%, and the number of services per day will increase from 460 to 477. Most notably, these trains will be added during rush hour, reducing headways from 3:20 minutes to 2:56 minutes in the morning, and 3:32 minutes to 3:23 minutes in the evening. Congestion rate is expected to be reduced by around 15pp, from around 150% to 135% on the line's busiest segment.

Incheon Line 2 is one of the Seoul Metropolitan System's 6 lines with low capacity trains, along the Sillim Line (Seoul), Ui Lrt (Seoul), U Line (Uijeongbu), Gimpo Goldline and Everline (Yongin). However, for all these other lines it did make sense to have these light-rail lines: In Seoul, the 2 lines (Sillim, Ui) are here to support the main lines, and are short lines which pass by lower density areas or which deal with technological constraints so are rubber-tyred for the case of the Sillim Line. And for the other lines, they are also significantly shorter than the Incheon Line 3, passing through lower density areas as well, and 2 of these 3 lines are of the cheaper elevated variety, and all of the 3 lines have only 1 transfer station each with the rest of the Seoul Metropolitan Subway. But, Incheon Line 2 is truly a regular subway line in all matters: it's underground, uses standard gauge, is built mostly under heavily built-up areas, in a city of 3 million inhabitants, and has a length of 29km with a stop every kilometer or so. So it's the only line of its kind to have such a low capacity. But the saturation level, while still manageable, is increasing, with the number of passengers having almost doubled since the line's opening. And this will continue, with developments along the line such as LU1 city, and especially Geomdan New Town in the North. So the plan is now to increase the capacity by running 4-car trains, instead of 2-car trains. The good news is that the line was built with stations which can accommodate for 4 cars. But still, transitioning to 4 cars is estimated to cost around KRW 380 bn in new trains and costs of changing the signaling systems. It's not clear exactly how that would be achieved. I don't think that they would simply double the capacity by adding 2 cars to existing sets. Most likely, if they move to 4 cars, they'll have slightly fewer trainsets and a bit of a lower frequency. Or they could run a mix of 2-car and 4-car trains (like they did momentarily on Line 9 with 4 cars and 6 cars). Would they just couple of the existing 2-car trains, which is apparently what they had in mind before, of would they expand the existing trains (in this case they would likely need to buy a full fleet of central cars because right now all cars are front/end cars)? So there are different solutions, with different levels of costs and capacity

Lastly, this need for increase of capacity is also related to the planned extension of the line. There are various proposals for extensions to the South, but these are all in early phases, and it's unclear if they'll ever get built. But the big extension project is to the North, with a proposal still in planning but which could be approved quite soon, and which would see Incheon Line 2 split after Dokjeong Station and instead go more to the North East, passing through the middle of Geomdan New Town at Geomdan Station (under construction as new terminus of Incheon Subway Line 1, and potentially on GTX D as well), then Geolpo Bukbyeon on Gimpo Goldline, then crossing the Han River into Goyang, include transfers at KINTEX Station (GTX A), Juyeop Station (Line 3) and Ilsan Station (Gyeongui-Jungang Line, Seohae Line). This extension would be around 18km long, with 11 new stops or so. It does make quite some sense, proving some much needed connection between the 2 sides of the river downstream from Seoul, as these areas have been developing rapidly, and would connect well with other lines. Most likely, this extension would be completed in the mid-2030s, and would further increase demand on Incheon Line 2. I guess if this new extension is built, it could make sense to build new cars to double the existing train sets to 4 cars, but not to build many/any brand new sets, and somewhat decrease the train frequency by having these trains be spread out over the longer line, while still having some net extra capacity with the doubling of the number of train cars.

































인천2호선에 전동차 12량 추가 투입... 출근시간 운행 간격 2분56초


인천도시철도 2호선에 오는 9일부터 전동차 6편성(12량)이 추가 투입된다.인천시는 출퇴근시간대 혼잡도를 개선하기 위해 지난 2018년 1월부터 추진한 2호선 전동차 증차사업이 완료됨에 따라 9일부터 6편성 운행을 시작한다고 6일 밝혔다.전동차 추가 투입에 따라 인천도시철도 2호선의 전동차는 37편성(74량)에서 43편성(86량)으로 증가해 1일 운행 횟수가 460회에서 477회로 17회 늘어난다.이에 따라 가장 붐비는 출근시간대인 오전 6시 30분~9시 운행 횟수가 12회 증가하면서 운행 시격이 3분 20초에서 2분 56초로 24




www.incheonin.com













인천철 2호선 `4량 1편성` 검토… 사업 소요 예산 3800억원 추산


인천교통공사가 인천도시철도 2호선의 차량 편성을 현행 2량에서 4량으로 늘리는 방안을 검토한다.인천교통공사는 9일 유정복 인천시장 주재로 열린 `2023년도 인천교통공사 주요업무계..




www.kyeongin.com













인천2호선 고양 연장선 예타 대상사업 선정 고배


인천도시철도 2호선 고양 연장사업이 정부의 예비타당성조사 대상사업 선정에서 고배를 마셨다.27일 기획재정부에 따르면 기획재정부 국가재정사업평가위원회는 이날 인천2호선 고양 연장사업을 제4차 예타조사 대상사업 안건으로 상정하지 않았다.이 사업은 정부가 수도권광역급행철도(GTX) 조기 착공 등을 주력 철도 사업으로 추진하고 있어 우선순위에서 밀린 것으로 전해졌다.기재부 관계자는 “해당 사업은 관련 지자체와 관계 부처 간 협의가 진행 중이라서 이번 안건에는 오르지 못했다”이라며 “구체적인 내용은 밝힐 수 없다”고 말했다.인천 2호선 고양




www.incheonin.com


----------

